# Suggest an alternative type for the person above you.



## bleghc

Self-explanatory. You don't need to do a detailed explanation as I'm sure there are a lot of you who don't know each-other too well, but just from general demeanor. You can, obviously, still believe that they're typed accurately. All just for fun.

EDIT: Just realized the sub-forum I posted this on. So as of right now, MBTI unless the direction happens to change. I'll ask some mod later the appropriate place this can be put in.


----------



## TTIOTBSAL

huh infp then.


----------



## Adena

ISTJ. Even I know Scully is a total IxTJ and I don't watch the show.


----------



## Opium

Gray Romantic said:


> ISTJ. Even I know Scully is a total IxTJ and I don't watch the show.


very ESFJ thing to say.
ESTJ


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

ISTP 8w7 > 7w8 > 4w5 sp/sx


----------



## Adena

Opium said:


> very ESFJ thing to say.
> ESTJ


Why is that ESFJ? xD
@Ire if not xNTP, ISTP because THE THINKING IS STRONG


----------



## Opium

Gray Romantic said:


> Why is that ESFJ? xD


It's subjective, don't worry about it lmfao


----------



## TTIOTBSAL

Gray Romantic said:


> ISTJ. Even I know Scully is a total IxTJ and I don't watch the show.


Get a hug. Quick, while nobody's watching.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Tbh, from that avatar, I was thinking ESFP before I even read INTJ.


----------



## December Flower

INFJ 4w5 , you come across as fairly expressive for an Fi, maybe that's the 8 in your tritype though.You're daker than 4w3s usually are.


----------



## Adena

ISFP, that avatar picture seem like it's fresh out of an aesthetic tumblr blog. My first guess was 4w3 but seeing as that's your actual type I'm saying 3w4, because I feel the 3 is strong with this one.


----------



## kaylamint

Gray Romantic said:


> ISFP, that avatar picture seem like it's fresh out of an aesthetic tumblr blog. My first guess was 4w3 but seeing as that's your actual type I'm saying 3w4, because I feel the 3 is strong with this one.


Enfp


----------



## Ghostsoul

Enfj


----------



## sometimes

isfp


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

ENTP 9w8 > 6w7 > 3w4 sx/sp


----------



## December Flower

oh, meeting again. ENTJ 8w7 sx/sp then


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Hello, potential ENFP 4w5 > 7w8 > 9w8 sx/so (Yes, I'm now saying sp-last)


----------



## raskoolz

Aside from INTP, any IxTx lol


----------



## sometimes

Intj


----------



## Ghostsoul

Infj


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

Ghostsoul said:


> Infj


isfp
oh we have the same tritype


----------



## Ghostsoul

hypoglycemia said:


> isfp
> oh we have the same tritype


INTJ

Good for us, I guess.


----------



## Retsu

ISFP maybe


----------



## Adena

Estp


----------



## bleghc

ENFJ was originally my second guess but I can see more of Si as your dominant or auxiliary function rather than any kind of Se - so ISFJ.


----------



## Lunaena

Isfj


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst

Infj


----------



## ai.tran.75

Infp


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FelixFahrenheit

ESFP
my vibe is pretty blank


----------



## bleghc

You seem quite minimalistic and I really don't see too much of Ne from you. Ni, if I had to pick a function that stood out actually. Or just hidden Ne, as you also don't seem too expressive. Not sure. ISFJ? :tongue: I realize that's far off but I'm more than sure my opinion will change once I see more of you.


----------



## Highway Nights

ENTP. Ne is obvious.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

ENFP. I skimmed your signature, and it seemed kind of NF.


----------



## FelixFahrenheit

Hella Rad Trash said:


> You seem quite minimalistic and I really don't see too much of Ne from you. Ni, if I had to pick a function that stood out actually. Or just hidden Ne, as you also don't seem too expressive. Not sure. ISFJ? :tongue: I realize that's far off but I'm more than sure my opinion will change once I see more of you.


 Haha, it's interesting how much an avatar can affect people's perception of you. I believe that the Bolivian salt flats really do convey an air of minimalism. My lack of expression is due to laziness tbh


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

ENFP. It's hard decide with your plain avatar and lack of signature, but females are more often feeling types.


----------



## Simpson17866

ISTP

The blood/guts in your avatar seem more appealing to the xSTPs to me, and ESTPs have enough friends that they don't need to hide on the internet all day :wink:


----------



## koalaroo

Tetsuo Shima said:


> ENFP. It's hard decide with your plain avatar and lack of signature, but females are more often feeling types.


I see a lot of Fi-doms and Ti-doms running around with anime avatars. I would hesitantly suggest ISFP based on your Enneagram tri-type. Type 4 is correlated with feeling; type 8 has a higher correlation with extroverted sensation than it does extroverted intuition.




Simpson17866 said:


> ISTP





Simpson17866 said:


> The blood/guts in your avatar seem more appealing to the xSTPs to me, and ESTPs have enough friends that they don't need to hide on the internet all day :wink:




I sense Ne-dominance based on the Avatar choice.


----------



## Witch of Oreo

INFJ. That stare is unmistakable. It seems to see even deeper than x-ray.


----------



## Vermilion Bird

Probably INTJ. The avatar triggers the thought of some sort of Te-Fi, but I see more Ni than Si from that... I'm not exactly sure why.


----------



## keiralexa

INTJ. Kitty with a fixated stare, deep in thought, looks as though it's silently strategising?


----------



## Vermilion Bird

keiralexa said:


> INTJ. Kitty with a fixated stare, deep in thought, looks as though it's silently strategising?


Silently strategizing, I love it :crazy:

Hmm... if I had an enneagram type to work with, that would make things easier, but I'm going to have to guess... ISFJ maybe?

Your avatar gives the impression that one is reminiscing, which indicates Si (I feel like I've actually seen you before on a "guess the type" threads and guessed the same thing, but I can't remember all that well). I'm not sure. Fe-Ti seems right.


----------



## piscesfish

ISTP. You've got that action ninja thang goin on c;


----------



## Fenrisulfr

Infp


----------



## Loki Grim

Infj


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Your functions suggest INTJ.


----------



## Fenrisulfr

Isfj


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

ENTJ. 8s are usually extroverts, especially Te-doms.


----------



## Ray1500

Intj.


----------



## Amy

ESTJ, to balance your "dark" side (Si-Te)


----------



## Highway Nights

ENFP. Pretty sure that Anna from frozen is an ENFP.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

I associate you with the color cyan. ENFp


----------



## bleghc

Entp


----------



## HisPar

Esfp


----------



## bleghc

Esfj


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Isfp


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Intj


----------



## Ray1500

Infj.


----------



## 66393

Enfp


----------



## bleghc

Intp


----------



## Delicious Speculation

Intp


----------



## Chompy

intp


----------



## Sporadic Aura

intp


----------



## Bunny

Istj


----------



## Fenrisulfr

Entj


----------



## Sporadic Aura

istp


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

Sporadic Aura said:


> istp


isfp


----------



## Adena

Intp


----------



## Chompy

Enfj


----------



## Wisteria

ESFx


----------



## Fenrisulfr

Infj


----------



## Tsubaki

Infj


----------



## Adena

Entj


----------



## Bunny

Enfp


----------



## Fer

Entp


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

Fer said:


> Entp


isfp


----------



## Noir

hypoglycemia said:


> isfp


estp


----------



## Wisteria

Intj


----------



## sinaasappel

jennalee said:


> Intj


Infj


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

@[email protected] said:


> Infj


estp


----------



## Fenrisulfr

Isfp


----------



## Adena

Isfp


----------



## Coburn

gray romantic said:


> isfp


istp


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Istj.


----------



## Adena

Tetsuo Shima said:


> Istj.


ISFP
@Pilot please elaborate?? xD


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Esfj


----------



## Coburn

Tetsuo Shima said:


> Esfj


Infj


----------



## bleghc

First quote in your signature strongly suggests Te-dom so ENTJ.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

ESFP 7w6 so/sx


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

INTP I guess. You're extremely ENTP-like, but there is a slight loner vibe.


----------



## Tangled Kite

Istp


----------



## Bunny

Isfj


----------



## sinaasappel

Istj


----------



## Ghostsoul

Entp


----------



## raskoolz

Intp


----------



## Waveshine

Isfp


----------



## bleghc

Contradictingly, from first impressions you came off as ISFP. Obviously not a serious type you should consider, though. Only assumed that from the combination of your username and avatar. Once I see more of you from other threads, I'm sure I can get a general and hopefully accurate idea.


----------



## Chompy

ENFP all the way, but if I had to suggest another type it would most likely be ESFP.


----------



## Bunny

Enfj


----------



## Wisteria

Esfp


----------



## Fenrisulfr

Infj


----------



## Lunaena

Isfp


----------



## Jippa Jonken

Known Personality


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

Draumande Romvesen said:


> Isfp


ixtj
above guy ^enfp


----------



## Tsubaki

Infp


----------



## Catwalk

Istj


----------



## Grain of Sugar

Isfp


----------



## Lunaena

Infp


----------



## Bunny

Entp







jennalee said:


> Esfp


^
Hmmmm o.0


----------



## starvingautist

Intj


----------



## Angina Jolie

ISFP, because cats are ISFP


----------



## Tsubaki

Isfp


----------



## bleghc

Istj


----------



## Fenrisulfr

Entp


----------



## December Flower

Intp


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

December Flower said:


> Intp


isfp


----------



## Wisteria

Intp?


----------



## Plumedoux

Isfp


----------



## Tsubaki

Isfp ^^


----------



## Plumedoux

Infp for you fake estj :frustrating:


----------



## Tsubaki

Pfft, ISTJ for you fake INFP (not ESTJ, because ESTJs are cool )

(I just accidently insulted ISTJs... Sorry ^^")


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

Tsubaki said:


> Pfft, ISTJ for you fake INFP (not ESTJ, because ESTJs are cool )
> 
> (I just accidently insulted ISTJs... Sorry ^^")


entj


----------



## Bunny

Infj


----------



## Retsu

Infj


----------



## Plumedoux

Istp


----------



## DLila

ESTP, based on quote in avatar.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

ISTP 5w4 sp/sx


----------



## gardengnome

Entj 8w7


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

gardengnome said:


> Entj 8w7


If only you weren't the millionth person to say that...:tongue:

INTP 9w1 so/sx


----------



## shameless

Ire said:


> If only you weren't the millionth person to say that...:tongue:
> 
> INTP 9w1 so/sx


ENFP 5w4


----------



## keiralexa

Isfp


----------



## bleghc

I see more Fi for some reason - IxFP, leaning towards ISFP


----------



## Wisteria

Entp


----------



## Bunny

Isfp


----------



## Ghostsoul

infp


----------



## Fenrisulfr

Enfp


----------



## WaffleSingSong

Don't know you, but your picture gives off an XNFJ vibe from me.


----------



## bleghc

Avatar definitely gives off a troll-y vibe. INTP.


----------



## fuliajulia

Infp


----------



## Bunny

Istj


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Isfj


----------



## keystrokes

Yoda is too lazy and sleepy and abstract. ESTJ.


----------



## Bunny

Entj


----------



## keiralexa

Intj?


----------



## NomadLeviathan

Isfj


----------



## Panic

Isfp


----------



## Wubtavia

*insertrandomtypeherebecausethreadisn'tevenfollowingOP'srulesanymoreunlesssheactuallyintendedforthistobecomeanother"typetheabovepersonbasedontheiravatar"thread*


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Hmm, well, you really seem like a quintessential ISTP, but I guess I could see INTP or ISTJ.


----------



## Jordgubb

Infj


----------



## keiralexa

Intj


----------



## Bunny

Infp


----------



## WaffleSingSong

ISFP from looking at profile pic/sig.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

INTP 5w4 > 9w1 > 3w4 so/sp


----------



## Jenko

You are right down to the point, hu? And very specific, maybe you should try our new xNTJ character, they are a bit rude but efficient!


----------



## Bunny

Estp


----------



## chinook

Infp


----------



## WaffleSingSong

You give off vague XXTJ vibes for some reason.


----------



## Tsubaki

ENFP, just because of that name ^^


----------



## bleghc

ENTJ 8w9


----------



## Amelia

Hella Rad Trash said:


> Istj


You strike me as an INxJ.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Infj


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

INTJ I guess because you're brainy like that.


----------



## fuliajulia

ISFP (though you bleed INFP)


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Intj


----------



## Quernus

Istj.


----------



## Fenrisulfr

Entp


----------



## sometimes

Infj


----------



## Bunny

Infp


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

INFJ 4w5 or 5w4 sx/sp


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

Ire said:


> INFJ 4w5 or 5w4 sx/sp


enfp


----------



## bleghc

I haven't seen you around too often - and if not too often, at all. But just from vibe... Ti seems about right. Maybe it's because of how scattered your signature picture is - well, I wouldn't say scattered, necessarily. Maybe I just have a personal bias against percentages. But yeah, Ti. Gonna go with INTP as you don't vibe off as being extroverted to me. Or maybe you're just a minimalist ENTP who may just really like black and white. As for Enneagram, either 5w4 or core 9 sp dom.


----------



## Wisteria

Nfp


----------



## fuliajulia

ISFP (a lotta Fi, but you seem less "zany" than the typical INFP)


----------



## keiralexa

Esfj


----------



## Bunny

INFP because of your avatar and the look on her face.


----------



## Highway Nights

Intj


----------



## fuliajulia

Nope, no alternatives. (ENTP if I must :tongue


----------



## BlackFandango

INTP, because science.


----------



## uncertain

INFP. I don't know.

Just want someone typing me.


----------



## Stavrogin

uncertain said:


> INFP. I don't know.
> 
> Just want someone typing me.


ENTJ, for the LULz.


----------



## uncertain

Stavrogin said:


> ENTJ, for the LULz.


INTJ.
That feels like what INTJs do, for some reason.


----------



## fuliajulia

ISTJ, error 404 Fe not found...:wink:


----------



## Casss

Wytch said:


> Infj


You could be an INTJ just based on your dark vibes (Yes I know I'm totally stereotyping here)


----------



## fuliajulia

I don't know you yet, but there seem to be quite a few ENTP 7w8s.


----------



## Casss

therandomsciencegirl said:


> I don't know you yet, but there seem to be quite a few ENTP 7w8s.


I sometimes think I might be intuitive... but the ENTP description just doesn't fit me.


----------



## Angina Jolie

ESFP maybe, but that Se has to be there.


----------



## Ghostsoul

Infj


----------



## bleghc

Ooh, wow. Didn't check your signature until now. Your writing style vibes off ENxJ. But you don't have that strict Te I see in a lot of NTJs'. Maybe ENTJ with well-developed Fi. Though, your signature quote does give off NF vibes. Maybe INFJ with high Ti. I haven't observed the functions in you all too well. Thorough and intuitive. I'll stick with NJ for now. (I'm unsure as to how my process of thinking developed when writing this.) But - yes. NJ. 

EDIT: Ninja'ed. Ghost, I've suggested INTP for you before. I think. Or was it INFJ? I'm unsure. Your tritype associates itself with extroverts a lot more, in my opinion. Ne dom, maybe ENFP. Assertive subtype and well-developed Te, maybe. And sp dom.


----------



## Casss

Shameless Nation said:


> ESFP maybe, but that Se has to be there.


Haha why do you say that? Just curious.


----------



## Angina Jolie

Casss said:


> Haha why do you say that? Just curious.


simple impression of the avatar. It seems always ready to deal with what's coming. That's how I see Se.


----------



## Rafiki

Known personality


----------



## Bunny

Isfp


----------



## atarulum

Isfp


----------



## Scarlet Eyes

Estp


----------



## atarulum

Scarlet Eyes said:


> Estp


Why is that


----------



## Rafiki

Type 7w8, ENFP


----------



## Scarlet Eyes

atarulum said:


> Why is that


It was mostly a gut impulse, but your avatar struck me as an Se-dom. That's just how my thought process works :happy:


----------



## fuliajulia

Infj


----------



## Highway Nights

ENTP.
Just because of the words "random science girl"


----------



## uncertain

ISTP

Because of solo party on the moon, and space tech


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

INTJ because 5w4s are usually INTxs, and INTJs have similar functions to ISFPs and tent to type as ISFPs when depressed.


----------



## Fenrisulfr

Isfp


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

ISFP. Perhaps the most likely type to be a 4w3. And because it's one possible combination of ENFP and ISTP (the two main characters who come together to form the character in your avatar).


----------



## Highway Nights

Intj


----------



## sometimes

Entp


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

IxFP because your avatar is full of aww.


----------



## fuliajulia

ISTJ (either way, the Fi Si is overtaking me)


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

I associate science with intuition first, thinking second, so either INTJ or ENTP. In your case, INTJ because it's closer to INFJ and because INTJs are the most likely type to be 5w4s.


----------



## Rafiki

INxJ
getting a tertiary Se feel from the avatar/name combo


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

pancaketreehouse said:


> INxJ
> getting a tertiary Se feel from the avatar/name combo


But, INxJ means Se last. Tertiary Se would be ENxJ.

ISFJ 2w3 for you.


----------



## BroNerd

tetsuo shima said:


> but, inxj means se last. Tertiary se would be enxj.
> 
> Isfj 2w3 for you.


isfp


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

ENTP 7w8. The "overthrow the law" archetype.


----------



## Rafiki

Tetsuo Shima said:


> But, INxJ means Se last. Tertiary Se would be ENxJ.
> 
> ISFJ 2w3 for you.


woops

then I meant inferior Se, INxJ vibe


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

definitely type INFP 4w3


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Your username sounds INxP or at least INxx.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

another mistyped ISFJ?


----------



## Rafiki

Isfp


----------



## uncertain

Isfp


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

The avatar gives the impression of ISTP


----------



## Vis Vitalis

Your username sounds very dreamy and creative. Maybe ISxJ?


----------



## Tsubaki

Infj


----------



## uncertain

ENFP because of avatar


----------



## keiralexa

Definitely an introvert  I'm going with INFP or INTP


----------



## BlackFandango

That avatar is very Polish.

ISFP


----------



## Bunny

This is really tough because your type fits you so well.

I'll say ISFJ.


----------



## with water

An INFP.


----------



## uncertain

INTJ

I am depressed and see only "DEATH" now.


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

uncertain said:


> INTJ
> 
> I am depressed and see only "DEATH" now.


esfp


----------



## Baerlieber

Whoa, your Avatar is nuts. (In a good way.) INTP? Bending the brain/mind. 
Interesting that so many people here seem to be "N"


----------



## fuliajulia

I'll join the looming hordes suggesting ISFP :happy:
(p.s. a bunch of weird people on the internet forcing the world into tiny idea boxes? sounds totally intuitive to me :wink


----------



## Rafiki

Entp^


----------



## atarulum

Isfj


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

INFJ. Because of Digimon Jesus.


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

Tetsuo Shima said:


> INFJ. Because of Digimon Jesus.


isfp


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Your username and avatar make me think INTP 5w6.


----------



## Bunny

Intp 9


----------



## bleghc

Ah. The winged 4 adds a cute sort of quirkiness to being an ISTP. INTJ + well developed Ti.


----------



## Yumiko

INFP or ISFJ.


----------



## Oyashiro-Sama

@Yumiko ^^isfp^^


----------



## bleghc

ENFP was first impression. But then I looked at your avatar again and somehow related that back to Tamaki - a character from Ouran High School Host Club assuming that you've watched or vaguely know of him. Someone a lot of people assume to be ENFP, really isn't. ENFJ seems alright, ENFP would be alternative MBTI-wise. As for Enneagram - 3w2. I'd assume sx dom.


----------



## Oyashiro-Sama

I have no idea who is Ouran High School Host Club, and im Sx type, but ^^infp^^


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

ExFJ 2, leaning towards ENFJ 2w3.


----------



## fuliajulia

ESTJ (Your quotes give off a very Te/Fi; Ne/Si kinda vibe.)


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Laylipap said:


> INTJ. Holy creepy avatar. I like it.


Thanks. It's from the silent movie _Nosferatu_ if you're interested. 

(Skip me and type @therandomsciencegirl. I've guess-typed her enough times already.)


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

ISTJ. An ENTP would be more interested in newer movies.


----------



## BlackFandango

Ire said:


> Thanks. It's from the silent movie _Nosferatu_ if you're interested.
> 
> (Skip me and type @therandomsciencegirl. I've guess-typed her enough times already.)


I love that movie! Have you seen Werner Herzog's remake? It's really good, too.

(Skip me as well)


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Tetsuo Shima said:


> ISTJ. An ENTP would be more interested in newer movies.


That made zero sense. Movie preferences doesn't equate to a certain type. INTJs can like romantic comedy movies just the same as an ESFP can like sci-fi movies. 



BlackFandango said:


> I love that movie! Have you seen Werner Herzog's remake? It's really good, too.
> 
> (Skip me as well)


No, but it definitely seems like it's worth checking out! (BTW, I also recommend the German silent movies _The Cabinet of Dr. Caligari_ and anything directed by Fritz Lang.)


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Well, sorry I said anything.


----------



## Bunny

Ehhh... I'm not sure who to type now but I'll just go with above and say INTP. I still think it would fit you.


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

isfp


----------



## keiralexa

Intj maybe?


----------



## Adena

Isfp


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

Gray Romantic said:


> Isfp


esfp


----------



## 124567

hypoglycemia said:


> esfp


entp

It's interesting everytime I use a pretty avatar people type me as ISFP, do people think only SFPs can be pretty? I know there's such a rumour :laughing:


----------



## RoseateThorns

Isfp


----------



## BlackFandango

I'm getting an ESFP vibe.


----------



## bleghc

The thread you created questioning whether you used Fi or not - yeah, that seemed particularly Fi-like. The description of your internalization and uneasiness dealing with intense emotions also seem 9-like. INFP 9w1. Maybe ISFJ as well, as it associates itself with 6 cores quite often. How sure are you on your Enneatype? I'm also curious on your perception and association with Ti/Te.

EDIT: Ninja'ed. Person above seems like an epitomical Ni dom, signature suggests Te > Ti in my opinion. INTJ, developed Fi as well maybe.


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

Hella Rad Trash said:


> The thread you created questioning whether you used Fi or not - yeah, that seemed particularly Fi-like. The description of your internalization and uneasiness dealing with intense emotions also seem 9-like. INFP 9w1. Maybe ISFJ as well, as it associates itself with 6 cores quite often. How sure are you on your Enneatype? I'm also curious on your perception and association with Ti/Te.
> 
> EDIT: Ninja'ed. Person above seems like an epitomical Ni dom, signature suggests Te > Ti in my opinion. INTJ, developed Fi as well maybe.


entp because you're very, very Ne @LoveLady, actually I was going to write exfp lol sorry but realistic avatars usually incline me to type people as sensors, idk
+ Your avatars always give out a Fi vibe over Fe


----------



## RoseateThorns

INTJ (that is developing Ne??)



Hella Rad Trash said:


> The thread you created questioning whether you used Fi or not - yeah, that seemed particularly Fi-like. The description of your internalization and uneasiness dealing with intense emotions also seem 9-like. INFP 9w1. Maybe ISFJ as well, as it associates itself with 6 cores quite often. How sure are you on your Enneatype? I'm also curious on your perception and association with Ti/Te.



You still give out an INFJ vibe to me.  I don't know what it is. I'm not sure on my Enneatype at all, Infact for the time being I've changed it to 9, because I think I relate to it a bit more. Your profile pic gives me an INFP vibe, but I'd say ENFP because your Ne-Te seems more developed than an INFPs would be?  
Which aspects of my perception and association with Ti/Te are you interested in in particular? (Should I make a thread for this on 'Whats my personality type?')


----------



## BlackFandango

Hella Rad Trash said:


> EDIT: Ninja'ed. Person above seems like an epitomical Ni dom, signature suggests Te > Ti in my opinion. INTJ, developed Fi as well maybe.


Interestingly, I got this siggy when I was playing a game on another forum where we all role-played different types; I played an ISTP. It seemed like good advice, so I decided to keep it. I've considered INTJ, but get me in a debate with one, and you'll see the difference immediately.
@hypoglycemia, you make me think ENFP.


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

BlackFandango said:


> Interestingly, I got this siggy when I was playing a game on another forum where we all role-played different types; I played an ISTP. It seemed like good advice, so I decided to keep it. I've considered INTJ, but get me in a debate with one, and you'll see the difference immediately.
> @hypoglycemia, you make me think ENFP.


INXJ
I went through an ENTP phase and then an ENFP phase after that an INTJ phase and I was on an ENTJ phase until a Cognitive function quiz yielded ENFP for me, now I'm confused as fuck again.


----------



## RoseateThorns

hypoglycemia said:


> INXJ
> I went through an ENTP phase and then an ENFP phase after that an INTJ phase and I was on an ENTJ phase until a Cognitive function quiz yielded ENFP for me, now I'm confused as fuck again.


Join the confused club! xD

But again, you seem like an INTJ that's developed Ne. Or perhaps an xxFP that has developed Te? 
#my typing advice sucks. :tongue:


----------



## Angina Jolie

isfj


----------



## BlackFandango

Infj


----------



## Miss Prince

Intp


----------



## Scarlet Eyes

Enfp


----------



## Rafiki

INFP
Dark, graceful, enigmatic vibes.
Although you sign your mystery with a clear (cough Fi) statement.


----------



## Nick_

Infj


----------



## Bunny

I'm still not sure how I can suggest an alternative type for an unknown type but I'll say ENTP.


----------



## TTIOTBSAL

Infp


----------



## Convex

ENFP, easily.


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

Convex said:


> ENFP, easily.


entj
because I initially assumed you to be intj


----------



## TTIOTBSAL

Convex said:


> ENFP, easily.



Insightful. 

@hypoglycemia isfj.


----------



## Tsubaki

The color scheme and general style of your signature and avatar make me think of an ISFP ^^


----------



## Lunaena

Esfp.


----------



## Wisteria

INTP or at least Ne


----------



## Tsubaki

INFJ

(Special task: Give me an alternative type that is not feeling ^^)


----------



## TTIOTBSAL

Tsubaki said:


> The color scheme and general style of your signature and avatar make me think of an ISFP ^^


Enfp, now isfp. Cool. 
Conducting a little experiment. 

And intp then, but entp rings a bell.


----------



## illow

Any NT.


----------



## BroNerd

INFP 9w1-4w5-6w5


----------



## RoseateThorns

^Estp


----------



## bleghc

Whoa. How the everliving _fuck_ did you get to ENTJ? My image of you using Fi has been embedded into my mind so I'm admittedly a little biased. But even without that image, I can't... _really_ see ENTJ. Maybe one with a well-developed Fi/social-awareness but if so, the combination seems improbable. What went wrong with your typing as ISFP? As that's the type I've always believed you to be... same functions, different stacking. Do ENTJ 9s' even exist? 

EDIT:
I > E: I think you're just an introvert who happens to enjoy socializing a bit longer and more than other introverts. Have you thought about 9 so/sx? That's my bias with this one. Maybe it's because I see a little of myself in you. Anyhow, try out this description: 

* *






Heavy said:


> *so/sx 9w1*
> They want to contribute something new and passionate to society, but feel like too much of a social nonentity to do it. They may view themselves as 4ish due to issues around uniqueness, but these issues only arise because of how aware they are that others possess a sense of self, which only reinforces the 9's sense of nothingness....Since they know they lack a strong self, they lack hope about contributing something original. They resolve the quagmire either by spinning their wheels with fruitless and endless self-examination hoping to discover something deep about themselves or by conforming to various personalities and completely checking out. They are dispassionate in general but can seem more passionate, sad, or lively because they comply to a Oneish social instinct in the back of their head telling them how they should react and what's appropriate. They know underneath how internally unaffected they are. They are taken back by the possibilities of things they could imagine happening without stirring a real reaction in them and find it disturbing to think about how they could merge into anything... They can seem 7-like in their draw to books, people, beliefs, and adventures, but they are drawn to these outlets in hopes of receiving a sense of perspective and self. They have a nose for unconscious structures and may create a new language around patterns, themes, or archetypes in myths, traditions, history, and groups. They are easy to mistype because they can seem to run fully on the 'software" or agendas of different types. They may search for approval and validation like a 3, but reject the approval once they get it as if wondering why they would be worthy of admiration or attention in the first place. It's the 'agenda' 'software' itself they are addicted to, not the result.​





S = N - Haven't seen enough of you to come to a conclusion with objectivity. 
F > T - You seem fairly withdrawn and sweet. Your going-with-the-flow and what I assume to be your flexibility isn't anything I'd really associate with a thinker. Or, am I thinking P > J for this one. Intertwining them but you get the idea.

Hmm.


----------



## Noir

Hella Rad Trash said:


> Do ENTJ 9s' even exist?


Yes, they are two different systems which bear no cause-effect structure. So any combination is possible.


----------



## bleghc

@Noir Yes, I realize that. Though, you can correlate both systems with each-other. As in, an INFP 9w1 is probably a more common possibility than... let's say, ENTJ 4w5. I said it partly as a joke but also to further add to the suggestion the combination seemed highly improbable. And - of course, not just looking at that but just from what I've seen from her posts so far. :kitteh: The pointing-out is appreciated as a clarification, nonetheless.


----------



## RoseateThorns

Edit: Hella.  INFP 



Hella Rad Trash said:


> Whoa. How the everliving _fuck_ did you get to ENTJ? My image of you using Fi has been embedded into my mind so I'm admittedly a little biased. But even without that image, I can't... _really_ see ENTJ. Maybe one with a well-developed Fi/social-awareness but if so, the combination seems improbable. What went wrong with your typing as ISFP? As that's the type I've always believed you to be... same functions, different stacking. Do ENTJ 9s' even exist?
> 
> EDIT:
> I > E: I think you're just an introvert who happens to enjoy socializing a bit longer and more than other introverts. Have you thought about 9 so/sx? That's my bias with this one. Maybe it's because I see a little of myself in you. Anyhow, try out this description:
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S = N - Haven't seen enough of you to come to a conclusion with objectivity.
> F > T - You seem fairly withdrawn and sweet. Your going-with-the-flow and what I assume to be your flexibility isn't anything I'd really associate with a thinker. Or, am I thinking P > J for this one. Intertwining them but you get the idea.
> 
> Hmm.


I'm leaning more towards creating a thread on this now. 

I am an Introvert. I re-typed as INTJ. And I wanted to get into the ENTJ lounge. (The lengths I go to. ) 

I tried the type INFP today.. Perhaps I am Fi, but... Here's my account: 
http://personalitycafe.com/blogs/rosemist/my-infp-exploration-36754/

Having an ISFP best friend has completely knocked the idea of me being ISFP out. We did some logic work together.. We both interpreted the question in completely different ways, went completely different routes to solve it (focusing on different details), and came to different conclusions. 
Hers was more: X and Y cannot simultaneously exist, because they oppose, so Z is invalid, 
(I've since worked out that this was a logical error, and that's probably why it was frustrating me. If X was true then yes, Y would have to be false. But if X was false Y could also still be false and therefore we can still have one answer that isn't opposing, and hence it wasn't necessarily invalid. 

Upon reflection I admit that my method was also probably flawed. :tongue: But mine was more the Z is false thing. But because we were going down completely different paths and could not see where each other was headed at all, it was extremely stressful. (To the retreat into head and hide under soft things point.) 

My second closest friend is an INTJ, at times we can pretty much read each others minds. We may have had slightly different methods in working Z out. But we'd be headed down the same route and be able to clearly see each others points.

To person below: You can skip me.


----------



## bleghc

@Rosemist Oh! Hahaha! :laughing: :kitteh: Gotcha. PerC War III - I can see it happening now. The battle between ENTJs' and... well, everyone else. Except for conflicted and slightly amused INTJs, maybe. Creating a thread and writing a questionnaire might be more helpful, yes. Your method for solving seemed particularly Te-like. But with that information and only, don't think I could conclude much from it as there could've been several other factors as to the extent of the differentiations between the both of your thought processes. Hmm, and also trying to think on how a Te and 9 relationship in a person would manifest itself. But interesting. 

And nah, aha. Next person feel free to do Rosemist.


----------



## Adena

Enfp


----------



## Bunny

Infp


----------



## Noir

Intp


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

INFP 5w4 sx/sp (the Enneagram is just a guess btw)


----------



## Convex

I liked King Schultz in the beginning better, he became soft near the end.

INTJ.


----------



## bleghc

I feel like you'd type yourself as an INTJ 5w6 sp/sx. And, because this is a thread to find "alternatives" - 1w9.


----------



## atarulum

Infp 6w7


----------



## Energumen

INTP 5w4


----------



## Alumina

Enfp


----------



## Adena

INFJ 5w4


----------



## piscesfish

ISFJ 2w1


----------



## bluefox91

ENFP based on a quick skim of your posts


----------



## Bunny

INTJ 6w5
Although again it's tough without anything to analyse.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

INFJ 8w7 > 4w3 > 5w4 sx/sp


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

Ire said:


> INFJ 8w7 > 4w3 > 5w4 sx/sp


intp


----------



## Wisteria

Entp


----------



## bleghc

(D'aww. Whenever I see you around, I just: :kitteh Accurate enough. INFJ as alternative for MBTI, though I suppose that might be influenced from being a core 6. Always see you as having 9 as your core type - 946? But I don't see anything that'd go against your current typing, no. What sort of forums do you like to be around in? Besides the Game. Just so I can look out for you there, to get a more accurate and detailed idea. And if you'd like to answer, of course. Then again, I could technically just check your "Latest Posts". So - nevermind.


----------



## Darkbloom

ENFP 7w6 sx/so


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

Amaranthine said:


> ENFP 7w6 sx/so


esfj because too much Fe


----------



## RoseateThorns

I get an ENTP vibe from your avatar, name and the way your signature is laid out.


----------



## Bunny

Infj 2


----------



## fuliajulia

@Rosemist Your avatar feels really Ne to me...
(as for wytch, there's no alternative)


----------



## monthlydinners

@therandomsciencegirl INTJ 5w4


----------



## Kelz

INFJ 9w1


----------



## ReverieInSight

ENFJ - based on only a profil picture


----------



## bleghc

Bold and solid, also a lack of an aesthetic appeal with the color scheme in my opinion (refer to Se) so Ne! The words themselves - how delightfully angsty Fi-like. Great suggestion for Holden Caulfield. 

INFP 4w3 sx dom. I can't, however, go against your current typing.


----------



## ReverieInSight

Hella Rad Trash said:


> Bold and solid, also a lack of an aesthetic appeal with the color scheme in my opinion (refer to Se) so Ne! The words themselves - how delightfully angsty Fi-like. Great suggestion for Holden Caulfield.
> 
> INFP 4w3 sx dom. I can't, however, go against your current typing.



Way too much interpretation, haha. A variety of colours on white background is a very typical forced clash, often used, and completely on purpose.
There was nothing angsty like, it was just a statement. I was in a rush typing it. Also, English is not my mother tongue, so I have barely control over how my words sound. 

Just a little bit of clarification, because you really interpreted things that weren't there - most likely based on the fact that I am an ENFP, so you thought "there must be a lot of things behind that!", when there weren't.
That's what can happen pretty fast if you're not cautious - you can think "because this type is XXX, he must mean it like XXX" - instead of making an objective observation. But that's what makes this thread fun, imho.


----------



## bleghc

@ReverieInSight It's the type that stood out to me the most, regardless of knowing you typed as an ENFP. I'd say it was the other way around. Analysis came first, and ENFP was what I concluded. Knowing you typed that way was just a confirmation of my interpretation. And, of course, I proceeded to look over my thought process again and see how they related back to your type. The observations I made were subjective and "flowery" - yes, but isn't - or, couldn't that also be a possible point? To make something out of what users might consider nothing? :kitteh: 

But in all seriousness - as means to justify how I looked at you. Paramore? FP with the addition of being an image type - either 3w4 or 4w3 was the best I could "objectively" conclude just from your demeanor.


----------



## ReverieInSight

Hella Rad Trash said:


> @ReverieInSight It's the type that stood out to me the most, regardless of knowing you typed as an ENFP. I'd say it was the other way around. Analysis came first, and ENFP was what I concluded. Knowing you typed that way was just a confirmation of my interpretation. And, of course, I proceeded to look over my thought process again and see how they related back to your type. The observations I made were subjective and "flowery" - yes, but isn't - or, couldn't that also be a possible point? To make something out of what users might consider nothing? :kitteh:
> 
> But in all seriousness - as means to justify how I looked at you. Paramore? FP with the addition of being an image type - either 3w4 or 4w3 was the best I could "objectively" conclude just from your demeanor.


Well, yeah. It just seemed to me that you exaggerated your interpretation. And that was my observation. I didn't mean to put a negative stamp on you, though.
3w2 wasn't bad at all. I am an 3w2.


----------



## Convex

ReverieInSight said:


> But that's what makes this thread fun, imho.


Then why make a long post complaining about it?


----------



## ReverieInSight

Convex said:


> Then why make a long post complaining about it?


Oh no. I was typing my observation on it, I wanted to find out how she came to the conclusion. And she told me. It was just me being curious. It makes sense actually, what she said. She wasn't biased, but when I first read it, it seemd like that.


----------



## bleghc

ReverieInSight said:


> Well, yeah. *It just seemed to me that you exaggerated your interpretation.* And that was my observation. I didn't mean to put a negative stamp on you, though.
> 3w2 wasn't bad at all. I am an 3w2.


Gotcha.


----------



## RoseateThorns

*Brings cupcakes to ease possible tension that may or may not be here.* "Sooo..."

xD Totally helping.

Anyway, I still see you as INFJ.
I know you type as an INFP 9w1 though, and I can see that too.  But this is alternative type, so INFJ.


----------



## ReverieInSight

I wasn't angry though, I was just typing my observation down, to see what she would say to this. And her thought-chain made sense, so I was wrong. ^^ I am sorry for causing confusion because I worded it badly, I am super tired and distracted, and then this happens sometimes.


----------



## Convex

ENFP fits quite well.. and I don't want to share my thought process out of caution, so I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@Convex INTJ 3w4 > 7w8 > 9w8 sp/sx


----------



## bleghc

@Rosemist I notice you've tagged me in your typing thread. I don't think I have a lot to say as of now - at least, not new insights I believe could help but you could try putting the thread as a link in your signature. For now, I can say 9w1 seems like a definite. You're either an so or sp dom, most likely the former. Hmm. How do you feel about INFP, actually? You have a sweet and affirmative demeanor that feels more Ne/Si than Se/Ni. ISFPs', I feel, give off the demeanor of being more withdrawn and can appear as if they were in the "Rationale" temperament. It's the lack of Ne and tertiary Ni, I'd assume. IxFP 9w1 > 6w7 > 2w3 so/sx... should be around that area of tritype. 

*Next person skip me and do Ire.*


----------



## Alumina

Entp.


----------



## candycane75

Infp


----------



## bleghc

Core 9 with a strong 4 fix - more specifically, 4w3. ENFP as my number one alternative and ESFJ comes after. Also - assuming you're so/sx. Torn between that and so/sp.


----------



## Rafiki

cool name and avatar, i had to look at it twice to make sure i wasn't losing it lol

anddd

INFx
9w1, 2w1, 5w6


----------



## fuliajulia

Somewhere on the Ne/Si axis, only that much is certain.


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

therandomsciencegirl said:


> Somewhere on the Ne/Si axis, only that much is certain.


exfj


----------



## atarulum

Intp


----------



## bleghc

Your facial expression actually manifests Fi in itself, contrary to ISFJ. INFP 6w7 so/sx.


----------



## fuliajulia

Your avatar's super secret = INTP (you nerd :wink


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

INTP with well-developed Fe...same Ennneagram though


----------



## BlackFandango

Entp


----------



## Energumen

Istp


----------



## atarulum

Isfp


----------



## Bunny

Isfp


----------



## Sentoki

Infp


----------



## keiralexa

Istp or intp maybe


----------



## fuliajulia

ISTP maybe... the Se/Ni & Fe/Ti feels are just _so_ overwhelming!


----------



## ObservantFool

Entp


----------



## Adena

Esfp


----------



## katemess

Isfj.


----------



## Jordgubb

Estp


----------



## SpottedTurtle

ISFP, perhaps?


----------



## Inveniet

INFP 8w7, 3w4, 7w6 Sp/Sx


----------



## fuliajulia

Infp


----------



## Convex

I see Ne, ENFP.


----------



## fuliajulia

@Convex your siggy is a perfect example of ESTP badassery roud:

ENTP in an ire-ish way


----------



## Jordgubb

Infp


----------



## Bunny

Well, I will first think of what your actual type might be... so... I guess besides that... ESFJ.


----------



## wolfclaw

Intp


----------



## Shade

ESTJ, keep away from me you big bad wolf!


----------



## Lunaena

Isfp


----------



## ObservantFool

I'm guessing you're an INFJ, and if that's off, maybe INFP.


----------



## Wisteria

ESFP
I like your sig btw


----------



## RoseateThorns

I'd say ISFP as an alternative. :kitteh:


----------



## Lunaena

Istp


----------



## Monteskiusz

Intp


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

ENTP 4w5 7w8 9w1 sp/sx


----------



## Bunny

INTJ
5w6, 1w2, 8w9
sp/so


----------



## Caraxor

It kinda feels like we're just saying random types.
ISTJ


----------



## Rafiki

@Savage Snowflake
awesome avatar, ESFP hehe
@GIA Diamonds ISTP


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

pancaketreehouse said:


> @Savage Snowflake
> awesome avatar, ESFP hehe
> @GIA Diamonds ISTP


isfp


----------



## BroNerd

Marla Singer said:


> isfp


Ah unknown personality, fun!
INTJ


----------



## SquashedBanana

Estp =]


----------



## Diavolo

Enfj


----------



## Rafiki

INFJ 5w4, 9w1, 4w5


----------



## fuliajulia

ISFJ maybe? You're such a mystery, pancake.


----------



## Monteskiusz

Agan it's hard for something alternative. 
Maybe would be ISFJ but still have to be introverted and judging feeler.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

INFP, perhaps


----------



## keiralexa

Uhh intp??


----------



## Lunaena

Enfj.


----------



## Lustghost

Infj


----------



## fuliajulia

You seem _very_ INTJ.


----------



## Convex

INFP.



Savage Snowflake said:


> What do you currently type as?


I don't. _I'm_ not unwilling, my mind is.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@Convex ENTP 7w8 > 3w4 > 9w8 sp/sx


----------



## Lunaena

Yet again ESTJ.


----------



## A Temperamental Flutist

ISFJ. The diction seems to suggest that a sensor is among us.


----------



## Lunaena

That's funny. Fe is, after Se, my last developed function. Hah.

INTJ for you.


----------



## Schizoid

Enfp


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@Schizoid INTP 5w4 sp/so


----------



## Energumen

Enfj


----------



## BlackFandango

Esfj


----------



## Rafiki

Istp


----------



## fuliajulia

Isfj


----------



## PandaBoo

Entp.


----------



## Rafiki

entp
@RedPandas
ISFJ


----------



## Rafiki

therandomsciencegirl said:


> Isfj


hey i really like ur blog btw


----------



## PandaBoo

Isfj.


----------



## karmachameleon

Isfj


----------



## Prada

Istp


----------



## Delicious Speculation

Intj.


----------



## PandaBoo

Infj.


----------



## fuliajulia

intp. A robot who can only access their Fe by being adorable.


----------



## PandaBoo

:shocked: What is this Te that you speak of?

ISFJ.


----------



## fuliajulia

@RedPandas It was an accident. I am sorry, I have edited my post.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

@RedPandas INFJ. It takes a lot of Fe to care about the environment so much, but introverts are more cuddly like pandas.
@therandomsciencegirl ENTP. Because randomness. And science.


----------



## PandaBoo

I'll be nice and give you INTP with enneagram 9 because you think they're gods. Now, you can be a god yourself.


----------



## Rafiki

@Tetsuo Shima
IxFJ symbolic chaotic warrior for good
@RedPandas
*squeeze*
IxFx


----------



## MisterPerfect

Infj 

oo


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

@pancaketreehouse INTP. Your username makes me think of Ne, and your signature makes me think of Ti.
@MisterPerfect ENFJ. You have that "every man on Omegle" sort of feel. I know it well from experience.


----------



## Alumina

Isfj


----------



## sinaasappel

Enfj


>.<


----------



## PerilousPirahna

GIA Diamonds said:


> Enfj
> 
> 
> >.<


That emoticon indicates that you have a very "kawaii" nature. People with a "kawaii nature" are weeaboos. Weeaboos are most commonly ESFJs trying to watch "Attack On Titan", yet getting bored so they watch PLL and search up everything on Wikipedia.

Your welcome


----------



## MisterPerfect

Entj


----------



## PerilousPirahna

MisterPerfect said:


> Entj


MisterPerfect, huh?
Sounds like an INFJ thing...


----------



## MisterPerfect

PerilousPirahna said:


> MisterPerfect, huh?
> Sounds like an INFJ thing...


I can accept that. 

ENTJ lol/dont take my type guessing on this thread seriously. I probobly not making very good guesses.


----------



## sinaasappel

PerilousPirahna said:


> That emoticon indicates that you have a very "kawaii" nature. People with a "kawaii nature" are weeaboos. Weeaboos are most commonly ESFJs trying to watch "Attack On Titan", yet getting bored so they watch PLL and search up everything on Wikipedia.
> 
> Your welcome


That was very @ Drunk Parrot-like, sadly though you criticized me on the wrong page ENTP:wink:


>.<


----------



## Rafiki

ENTP
3w4, 5w6, 8w7
Lawful(–Neutral) Evil
@MisterPerfect


----------



## Rafiki

@GIA Diamonds

ENFP 7w6
Sanguine


----------



## sinaasappel

pancaketreehouse said:


> @GIA Diamonds
> 
> ENFP 7w6
> Sanguine


I was about to tell you that the type was spot on and the enneagram was close too :laughing:


>.<


----------



## MisterPerfect

pancaketreehouse said:


> ENTP
> 3w4, 5w6, 8w7
> Lawful(–Neutral) Evil
> @MisterPerfect


I am a Lawful Neutral, I tested as a 5w4 but someone else here typed me a 3.


----------



## Rafiki

@MisterPerfect sure sounds like a 3 name


----------



## MisterPerfect

pancaketreehouse said:


> @MisterPerfect sure sounds like a 3 name


How so?


----------



## Rafiki

@MisterPerfect

Well I suppose upon further thought it sounds like a 1 or 3 name. Avoiding moral corruption, or becoming the highest achiever in some category... 

your picture adds that joker-y sophisticated urban villain thing which has 3w4 on it... idk u have like 8w7 or 7w8 in you too maybe 7w6 if you're strongly backed by a belief system or something

i'm jus whackin' at it
be gentle


----------



## Ghostsoul

Perhaps INTP


----------



## fuliajulia

isfp


----------



## Lunaena

Esfp


----------



## Wisteria

hmm maybe ISTJ, alternatively


----------



## bleghc

INFJ 4w5 sp/so.


----------



## Alumina

Estp


----------



## PerilousPirahna

MisterPerfect said:


> I can accept that.
> 
> ENTJ lol/dont take my type guessing on this thread seriously. I probobly not making very good guesses.


It's not that I'm taking your guessing too seriously, I'm just making assumptions based on clues I find :tongue:


----------



## Rafiki

XXXX?!
not giving me much to work with


----------



## bleghc

You have a cute, playful, and slightly mischievous vibe going on for you. Not that ISFJs can't be any of those three characteristics, but I doubt any of the three are the first traits that come up when people think of ISFJs. Oh well. Stereotypes, am I right? Not that they're bad. Only really the case if people let that be the defining absolute, especially concerning humans. ISFJ 6w7 > 8w9 > 2w3 so/sx.


----------



## RaisinKG

hello~! me intp!

sad face you have... me cheer up you! 

u give off an Ne vibe though, but not sure what I should pin you as.


----------



## sinaasappel

infp


----------



## RaisinKG

Yoruichi i think is ENFJ, haven't seen Bleach, but from what I heard she is ENFJ

happy face that looks like willing to help = Fe dom!

mystical eyes that look into the future = Ni aux!

Extravagant clothing and a good sense of fashion = Se tert!

intricate patterns in clothing = Ti infe!


----------



## sinaasappel

flourine said:


> Yoruichi i think is ENFJ, haven't seen Bleach, but from what I heard she is ENFJ
> 
> happy face that looks like willing to help = Fe dom!
> 
> mystical eyes that look into the future = Ni aux!
> 
> Extravagant clothing and a good sense of fashion = Se tert!
> 
> intricate patterns in clothing = Ti infe!


WOW that analyzing is crazy


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst

Got ninja'd, but it gave me a chance to take another guess: Imma say @fluorine could be an ISFJ.


----------



## Rafiki

@ScientiaOmniaEst

INTP 5w6

Ti dom: into languages, perspectives and holographic imagery dominates your vantage point, you cede to the logical in order to reap the _truest_ benefits of life

And I'll say you are 
Neutral Neutral


----------



## RaisinKG

@ScientiaOmnisEst you could be the type of jar jar binks i mean INFP

ISTP sounds like a better alternative than ISFJ, since I am almost for sure Ti over Fe; even in my natural state. Maybe it's the innocent avatar thats giving off the FJ vibe?
@pancaketreehouse can be ISFP, deep quote.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@fluorine ENFP 7w6 > 2w3 > 9w1 sx/so


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst

Skip me, folks.



pancaketreehouse said:


> @ScientiaOmniaEst
> 
> INTP 5w6
> 
> Ti dom: into languages, perspectives and holographic imagery dominates your vantage point, you cede to the logical in order to reap the _truest_ benefits of life
> 
> And I'll say you are
> Neutral Neutral


OH GOD NOT MY OLD MISTYPE I THOUGHT I PUT THAT BEHIND ME. 

Even the Enneatype wasn't accurate T.T


----------



## Convex

It seems when you have a thought, and think about that thought, the original thought disintegrates. Ti, maybe. INTP.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@Convex Don't know much about Wittgenstein personally, though Celeb Types has him pegged as an INFJ. I just remember reading that he was a bit hotheaded somewhere.

INTJ 5w4 sx/sp, perhaps?


----------



## Rafiki

I didn't realize these suggestions were supposed to be taken seriously. My mistake.
I thought it was like creating an alternate identity for someone.


----------



## RaisinKG

you could also be either INFJ, INFP, uhh... i forgot the other two, but i'll come back to that later.


----------



## MisterPerfect

Intp


----------



## Energumen

Infj


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@Energumen ENFP 794 so/sp


----------



## Prada

Istj


----------



## Ghostsoul

ESTJ
I haven't seen you around much though.


----------



## Energumen

ENFP 9w1


----------



## candycane75

ENFP 4w5


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

infj
2 w 1


----------



## RaisinKG

INTJ :laughing:


----------



## HeyThereRock

INTJ 5w6


----------



## RaisinKG

Enfp!!!


----------



## fuliajulia

infp


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

I think I've said INTJ enough times for you, so INTP.


----------



## karethys

Istp


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Any kind of IxxP. I guess INTP since you're already an ISFP.


----------



## Ghostsoul

INTP 5w6


----------



## candycane75

ENTP 5w4


----------



## keiralexa

INFP warm-fuzzie sister shot  Younger one seems a little more outgoing I feel?


----------



## Tsubaki

ISFP

...edgy...


----------



## candycane75

keiralexa said:


> INFP warm-fuzzie sister shot  Younger one seems a little more outgoing I feel?


I am the older sister on the right (the paler one or shall I say porcelain). We are equally out going she is n ESFJ.


----------



## Energumen

ESFP 2w1


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

ISFP 5w6. If that's hard to fathom, picture someone who loves to study history because he can relate to it emotionally.


----------



## Bitterself

ISFP 3w4


----------



## voicetrocity

@Eluid Sade

INTP


----------



## ArmchairCommie

I'm getting ISTP vibes from that Hitman avatar.


----------



## Mr inappropriate

^^ well behaved INTP mistyping at ISTJ due to not being an avarage nerd :laughing:
Avatar and nick has some of that Ne humor.

(next person may feel free to skip me.)


----------



## RaisinKG

that avatar looks like an ISTP.


----------



## leictreon

Homura? INFX


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@leictreon ENFP 9w1 sp/so


----------



## BlackFandango

ENFJ because Freddie Mercury.

Sent from my Z936L using Tapatalk


----------



## RaisinKG

INFJ because abstract symbolism.


----------



## BlackFandango

flourine said:


> INFJ because abstract symbolism.


_Alternate_ type!

Sent from my Z936L using Tapatalk


----------



## INeedToP

ISFP, because the profile picture is artistic yet dark.


----------



## RaisinKG

ENTP because that pictures poking fun in that left right brain concept


----------



## bleghc

Unhealthy ENFJ because of that low-key yandere look.


----------



## Nyte

ISTP because that profile picture seems like something they'd be into.


----------



## owlet

ISFP vibes.


----------



## Ghostsoul

ENFP I think


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@Ghostsoul INFJ 6w5 sx/sp


----------



## Rafiki

Enfp

"Don't stop me now.."

"...I want to break free."


----------



## BlackFandango

That's the most INFP username ever!

Sent from my Z936L using Tapatalk


----------



## RaisinKG

INFP because 2deep4me


----------



## Bunny

Entp


----------



## Mr inappropriate

INFJ 4w3 sx


----------



## RaisinKG

Isfj


----------



## Bunny

Intp


----------



## HeyThereRock

Entp


----------



## owlet

Isfj


----------



## bleghc

INFJ, me thinks.


----------



## HeyThereRock

ENFP



owlet said:


> Isfj


Lol, why?


----------



## owlet

HeyThereRock said:


> Lol, why?


Overall vibe :airguitar:


----------



## Diavolo

mmh ISFP


----------



## owlet

Estp?


----------



## Mr inappropriate

Intp ?


----------



## Blue Leaf Mark

Estp.


----------



## bleghc

Gotta love that resting bitch face (INFP). Or "condescendingly-judging-everyone-around-me" face (INTP).

I'll just assume it's the latter. Something about those eyes... but this is to suggest an alternative type. Hmm. Actually, INFPs' can't dressed _that_ normally. Doesn't fit in with the special snowflake stereotype. I'll just go with INTJ.


----------



## Kitty23

Intj


----------



## RaisinKG

an introverted ESTJ


----------



## Blue Leaf Mark

INTP, embrace it.


----------



## Rafiki

infp
bunnylady

istj
resigned


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Entp


----------



## RaisinKG

good one! me thinks your an ISFP.


----------



## Bunny

Enfp


----------



## Tereza

INTJ (according to stereotypes and your profile picture - it looks so mystical - it's cool!)


----------



## owlet

Esfp


----------



## Max

INXJ because owls = wisdom.

Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


----------



## RaisinKG

Yo yo yo! ESTP! how ya doin!


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

ENFJ because because of motivational anecdotes.


----------



## RaisinKG

a Disappointed ENTP. Hopefully, it would've been worth the weight!


----------



## Bunny

Intp


----------



## Heavelyn

wytch said:


> intp


entj/estj.


----------



## bleghc

ISFP. Aesthetic avatar and signature. Kind of only really have stereotypes in mind, though. Choleric first is sort of interesting. I don't find that all at common with INFJs, maybe ISFPs because of that auxiliary Se, however. Your Enneagram as well, actually. Fits ISxPs. And, if I were to believe in astrology, Scorpio is kind of the epitome of Se. That, or Aries. Unsure. Skimmed through the first and second page of your latest posts and I can see you being a Fe user, but I don't see the Ni/Se relationship as much.

Thinking ISFJ now, after looking a minute deeper into it. Strangely, you also vaguely remind me of @Tsubaki. And she's an ENTP. It must be because of the emoticons you use, mind me.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@Butterfly Destroyer INFP 4w3 > 6w7 > 9w8 sx/sp


----------



## owlet

Isfp?


----------



## Kitty23

INTP, and by the way I love Artemis Fowl too!


----------



## owlet

Kitty23 said:


> INTP, and by the way I love Artemis Fowl too!


INFP and yes! It's such a great series :ghost3:


----------



## RaisinKG

Intp


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

ENFP in an Ne/Te loop, which sounds dangerous as fuck.


----------



## RaisinKG

Entj


----------



## Max

ENFx? 



Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue Leaf Mark

Hmm, ENTP.


----------



## RaisinKG

Intj


----------



## Blue Leaf Mark

Isfj


----------



## RaisinKG

lel, ESFP


----------



## Max

PSIT


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## RaisinKG

"istp"

entp!


----------



## Max

flourine said:


> "istp"
> 
> entp!


You can solve puzzles 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## RaisinKG

i heard you like ENFPs


----------



## Max

flourine said:


> i heard you like ENFPs


I actually do  But bein' one? Nah. Couldn't see that in a billion years.


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Rafiki

^ExFP 8w7


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@pancaketreehouse ESFJ 9w1 > 2w3 > 6w7 so/sx


----------



## Max

pancaketreehouse said:


> ^ExFP 8w7


Explain.

ESxP for you. 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Rafiki

@RicoGuy
only if you explain first


----------



## Max

pancaketreehouse said:


> @RicoGuy
> only if you explain first


Fine. You seem to have a good grip on the world around you, enjoying working within it and seem to enjoy sensations, which I associate with an Extroverted Sensation lead and you also seem to have a good usage of Ji internally (and I can't decide if you use Ti or Fi so..)

Now your turn 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Rafiki

Well you're here and there, switch your name a bunch, go through phases of excitement and withdrawal...
I'm getting a push-pull dynamic, bit of polarity in the enneagrams maybe... hmm
love and tension all around

some 7 fear of missing out, maybe?
umm wanting to be out there
you seem to like style and the good life
i'd say you're also 3-ish maybe some 3w4

7w6


----------



## Max

pancaketreehouse said:


> Well you're here and there, switch your name a bunch, go through phases of excitement and withdrawal...
> I'm getting a push-pull dynamic, bit of polarity in the enneagrams maybe... hmm
> love and tension all around
> 
> some 7 fear of missing out, maybe?
> umm wanting to be out there
> you seem to like style and the good life
> i'd say you're also 3-ish maybe some 3w4
> 
> 7w6


I guess so (to an extent), but this mostly happens when I am depressed. I do enjoy experimenting with things and trying new things but I am also super focused when I want something bad enough and can be pretty persistent in my habits and see things for what they really are past the superficial. 

I do go through stages of withdrawal and excitement. When I don't have it no more I can find it hard to persevere with things but if I have to, I have to. I see the rewards past the pain. I take control of what matters. And yeah, I can be pretty damn intense at times.

Push and pull? Yes. 

Love? Depends. But more so lust and rage. 

I relate a lot to 7 and 8 in the enneagram, especially 8 (and some 3/4). I relate a lot to the 378 and 478 tritypes over anything else. And I don't really relate to Fi as a function as much as I do Te or Ti. But I can see where you are coming from 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Rafiki

So we'll say ESTP 8w7.

8s grow to 2 and become more altruistic with their passions.
Do you particularly like children or animals?
8s learn to open their hearts and (re)connect with others—letting down defenses.
As a child did you feel you had to step into the role of a missing guardian/parent and act, perhaps prematurely, as an adult?


Does any of this apply to you?

Do you have your self set on not being vulnerable or weak?
I feel a bit of your spiny exterior, sts... hm
!


----------



## Chicken Nugget

Enfj


----------



## RaisinKG

Yes, Ronald McDonald is an INTP. Even though he loves helping children, he's doing it because "its logical"


----------



## MisterPerfect

flourine said:


> Yes, Ronald McDonald is an INTP. Even though he loves helping children, he's doing it because "its logical"


In what way is helping children logical?


----------



## Bunny

flourine: INTP

MisterPerfect: ISTJ (most definitely)


----------



## Grandalf

istp for above



> Yes, Ronald McDonald is an INTP. Even though he loves helping children, he's doing it because "its logical"


Of course we can judge one's type based on morality. Even though we shouldn't assess type based on intellect, let's make an exception cuz it makes sense


----------



## RaisinKG

gandalf is intj ofc


----------



## Energumen

Intp


----------



## INFJenNiFer

Monroe said:


> Estj


Is that... a sword? 

ESTP.


----------



## RaisinKG

Enfj


----------



## INFJenNiFer

flourine said:


> Enfj


Your avatar looks like an ENTP avatar. Floating + horns + the face + the arms = so ENTP.


----------



## RaisinKG

this is younger him



















type me by picture plz


----------



## compulsiverambler

Aww! ENFP.


----------



## Bunny

Istp.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Estj xd


----------



## garcdanny26

Infp


----------



## RaisinKG

Infp


----------



## Monroe

Intp


----------



## Enistery

ESTP. Cool sword avatar screams ISTP, but you're apparently ISTP. So ESTP.

Sorry, not sure of my type.


----------



## Ominously

Well I'll just guess what you _may_ be.

ENTP


----------



## RaisinKG

Infj


----------



## autsdraws

Intj


----------



## Energumen

Enfp


----------



## RaisinKG

Enfp


----------



## INFJenNiFer

flourine said:


> Enfp


The avatar... look at that face. I've already said ENTP before, so...

ESTP.


----------



## Bunny

Isfj.


----------



## INFJenNiFer

Wytch said:


> Isfj.


That picture looks like those bad girl xSTPs (the sword, the gaze, the figure, what else?). Since you're an ESTP, I'm going to go with ISTP.


----------



## Wiz

ISFJ. Vibes.


----------



## INFJenNiFer

Wiz said:


> ISFJ. Vibes.


Silly expression picture gives those ENTP vibes.


----------



## Worriedfunction

Not an ethereal inexplicable from-the-stars clue. 

ENFJ out of my laziness.


----------



## Ominously

....Out of curiosity, what is your avatar supposed to be? o.o

INTJ


----------



## INFJenNiFer

Ominously said:


> ....Out of curiosity, what is your avatar supposed to be? o.o
> 
> INTJ


Picture looks like a cool girl. ISFP.


----------



## compulsiverambler

INFP, just because you talk often about writing characters, rather than plot.


----------



## INFJenNiFer

compulsiverambler said:


> INFP, just because you talk often about writing characters, rather than plot.


Yup, because the plot isn't fully finished yet. 

INTJ. Can't see anything here because I'm on mobile.


----------



## RaisinKG

Intj


----------



## compulsiverambler

INFJennifer said:


> Yup, because the plot isn't fully finished yet.


That's what I mean. I would imagine Ni more often starts with the main plot having "walked into the mind fully formed" as JK Rowling put it.

Why INTJ?


----------



## INFJenNiFer

compulsiverambler said:


> INFJennifer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, because the plot isn't fully finished yet.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I mean. I would imagine Ni more often starts with the main plot having "walked into the mind fully formed" as JK Rowling put it.
> 
> Why INTJ?
Click to expand...

Yes, I actually do start with the plot. And to make it easier to write I draw the map of the city to point which event happens in what place. 

And I put those great hidden meanings and symbolisms 

But since MBTI is a personality test, in PerC I asked about characters because it is MBTI! Personalities, not plots. 

I don't want to share my plot here until I edited and edited it again to be very, very sure that it's good.

INTJ because you have those Thinker vibes. Next time I'll write INTP (cannot see your type LOL).


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Enfj


----------



## compulsiverambler

Wytch said:


> Istp.


An Se-aux only capable of making avatars this fugly and garish would surely be a frustrated mess of a human being. So, you might be right.


----------



## Bunny

compulsiverambler said:


> An Se-aux only capable of making avatars this fugly and garish would surely be a frustrated mess of a human being. So, you might be right.


Hah, you'd be surprised about how many of those there are :tongue:.

@Grandmaster Yoda: INFP


----------



## RaisinKG

Entp


----------



## compulsiverambler

INFJennifer said:


> INTJ because you have those Thinker vibes. Next time I'll write INTP (cannot see your type LOL).


Then you will be right! Wow, impressive typing - correct on the second try. :happy:


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Wytch said:


> Hah, you'd be surprised about how many of those there are :tongue:.
> 
> 
> @Grandmaster Yoda: INFP


Still don't know what inferior Te is or how it could be a bad thing.


----------



## Bunny

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Still don't know what inferior Te is or how it could be a bad thing.


I did not mean it to be a bad thing :tongue:.


----------



## INFJenNiFer

compulsiverambler said:


> INFJennifer said:
> 
> 
> 
> INTJ because you have those Thinker vibes. Next time I'll write INTP (cannot see your type LOL).
> 
> 
> 
> Then you will be right! Wow, impressive typing - correct on the second try.
Click to expand...

Hahaha, thanks! INTP is actually my first guess, because of my intuition. But sometimes my logic overcomes it. I need to listen to the N more... Must be because of my father, who told me to be logical. 

The N always wins but occassionally I listened to the T XD Bad choice. *cough cough* My dad... *cough cough*

For the rambler, ISTP, the classic dystopian female protagonist.


----------



## Monroe

@INFJennifer I can only see ENFJ being your alternative. I think you do have really good use of your Fe aux, for what that is worth XD


----------



## INFJenNiFer

Monroe said:


> @INFJennifer *I can only see ENFJ being your alternative.* I think you do have really good use of your Fe aux, for what that is worth XD


Not Ne. 

Alternative type is ESFP, just because I've typed you alternatively as ESTP. The chains and the sword...


----------



## Worriedfunction

Ominously said:


> ....Out of curiosity, what is your avatar supposed to be? o.o
> 
> INTJ


I think (if I can remember it right) I got it from an article concerning immunotherapy to induce the white blood cells to attack a tumour in a cancer sufferer, although that's probably a wholly inaccurate description. 

Skip me and do INFJennifer above.


----------



## Ominously

@INFJennifer ISFJ cuz I helped you tell the difference between INFJ and ISFJ, but there's still a possibility of being an ISFJ. :^)


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

INFJ 4w5


----------



## INFJenNiFer

Ominously said:


> @INFJennifer ISFJ cuz I helped you tell the difference between INFJ and ISFJ, but there's still a possibility of being an ISFJ. :^)


ENFP because of possibilities.


----------



## RaisinKG

possibly INFP you might be. Perhaps living on Shadow Functions you may have.


----------



## INFJenNiFer

flourine said:


> possibly infp you might be. Perhaps living on shadow functions you may have.


enfp.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Infp


----------



## INFJenNiFer

grandmaster yoda said:


> infp


entp.


----------



## RaisinKG

* also, my sig says INFP but it's really just towards asriel the character not me


----------



## Ominously

@flourine (does that include the cognitive functions and enneagram too?)

ENTP


----------



## RaisinKG

yes frisk


----------



## Bunny

Enfp.


----------



## RaisinKG

chaos doritos from an INFJ


----------



## Sporadic Aura

Intj


----------



## RaisinKG

intj

dinner


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

Intj


----------



## RaisinKG

guise can u explain? i'd love to know the reasoning.
also the infp tag on my sig is only towards the character Asriel, same with cognitive functions and enneagram.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

You could have a type. Outsiders. You know there are many benefits to having a type, one of the important ones is having a national identity by which you can use to wage wars on rivaling nations.


----------



## RaisinKG

gloriously well written


----------



## Bunny

Yoda: INFP

flourine: ENFP


----------



## Ominously

Isfp


----------



## apsis

Entp


----------



## Ominously

Intp


----------



## Doccium

Isfj.


----------



## Miss Bingley

Infp


----------



## RaisinKG

INTJ the Ni Te strong in this one it is.


----------



## Energumen

Intp


----------



## Sabrah

Isfp


----------



## RaisinKG

Entp


----------



## Miss Bingley

@flourine i'm convinced is like, this intp mystical being who sees and knows everything


----------



## RaisinKG

Miss Bingley said:


> <!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->
> @<b><a href="http://personalitycafe.com/member.php?u=343177" target="_blank">flourine</a></b>
> <!-- END TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention --> i'm convinced is like, this intp mystical being who sees and knows everything


----------



## Eset

I'm telling you now. 
This kid is an INTP.
Change that MBTI type from "Unknown" already god dammit!


----------



## RaisinKG

narcissistic said:


> I'm telling you now.
> This kid is an INTP.
> Change that MBTI type from "Unknown" already god dammit!


Yes, but when do you think I will change it to INTP?

>When Half Life 3 gets released.

Nah, but if I were you, I'd post this picture of Gabe Newell. Chill, relax. Welcome to valve. The only gaming company that delays it's games everytime it is mentioned. So as I say half life 3 infinite times... yeah, you know whats gonna happen.


----------



## Miss Bingley

flourine said:


>


honestly, this further confirms my belief that you're an INTP with a well-developed, troll-y Ne aux.


----------



## Eset

flourine said:


> Yes, but when do you think I will change it to INTP?
> 
> >When Half Life 3 gets released.
> 
> Nah, but if I were you, I'd post this picture of Gabe Newell. Chill, relax. Welcome to valve. The only gaming company that delays it's games everytime it is mentioned. So as I say half life 3 infinite times... yeah, you know whats gonna happen.


Gabe Newell is an ass, he steals all my money on CSGO cases.
Fuck him.
And his Half-life.
(Never played them, Spider Man and Bob the Builder was the rage back then).


----------



## RaisinKG

narcissistic said:


> Gabe Newell is an ass, he steals all my money on CSGO cases.
> Fuck him.
> And his Half-life.
> (Never played them, Spider Man and Bob the Builder was the rage back then).


What? Batman solos.


----------



## Eset

flourine said:


> What? Batman solos.


Yellow castle? Indeed.


----------



## RaisinKG

narcissistic said:


> Yellow castle? Indeed.


great minds think alike


----------



## Diavolo

Crazy

INFP


----------



## RaisinKG

Kono dio da!!!


----------



## Ominously

filthyfrank's mbti type


----------



## Eset

IN For Pizza.
Do you agree?
Or are you:
IN For Jelly.


----------



## leictreon

INFP or INFJ


----------



## Eset

More like:
I'm Not Friendly, People.


----------



## Ominously

i nf p


----------



## leictreon

narcissistic said:


> More like:
> I'm Not Friendly, People.


Indeed I'm not

Also ISFJ, Ms. Umaru


----------



## attic

ISFP perhaps then, taking things so literally  avatar of kneaded dough saying "all you knead is love". Or perhaps infj... just a hunch, that that might be second closest.


----------



## Schmendricks

Ha, flipping through your forum posts, I definitely see where a person could spot N > S and F > T, but I'm not sure which way I'd guess they and the functions below 'em would point all together on a quick look - INFJ seems like the best alternative.


----------



## RaisinKG

Ominously said:


> filthyfrank's mbti type


ENP, he stole my twinkies


----------



## TornadicX

xNTP , more like INTP.. Actually just xNTP


----------



## leictreon

Probably ENTJ.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Infj


----------



## RaisinKG

Enfp


----------



## Eset

Known.


----------



## RaisinKG

narcissistic said:


> Known.


Can you guess my type? Hopefully.


----------



## Eset

flourine said:


> Can you guess my type? Hopefully.


After a long time of consideration I have come to conclusion you must be one of these from the list of possibilities:
ISTJ - low
INTJ - mod
ISTP - low
INTP - high
ISFJ - low
INFJ - low
ISFP - low
INFP - high 
ESTJ - low
ENTJ - mod
ESTP - mod
ENTP - high
ESFJ - low
ENFJ - low
ESFP - low
ENFP - low
Therefore INTP, ENTP and INFP are the most likely outcomes.
I still have money on INTP.


----------



## Snowflake Minuet

Infp


----------



## Ominously

INFP, of course


----------



## Silent Theory

Enfp


----------



## RaisinKG

narcissistic said:


> After a long time of consideration I have come to conclusion you must be one of these from the list of possibilities:
> ISTJ - low
> INTJ - mod
> ISTP - low
> INTP - high
> ISFJ - low
> INFJ - low
> ISFP - low
> INFP - high
> ESTJ - low
> ENTJ - mod
> ESTP - mod
> ENTP - high
> ESFJ - low
> ENFJ - low
> ESFP - low
> ENFP - low
> Therefore INTP, ENTP and INFP are the most likely outcomes.
> I still have money on INTP.


Much INFP


----------



## Eset

flourine said:


> Much INFP


Such INTP.


----------



## Eset

xxxx, because what is that animal!


----------



## RaisinKG

narcissistic said:


> xxxx, because what is that animal!


The Absolute God of Hyperdeath!


----------



## Eset

@flourine
I think Hades is a more chill guy.


----------



## RaisinKG

personally I prefer this Hades


----------



## Eset

flourine said:


> personally I prefer this Hades


Giratina is bae.


----------



## RaisinKG

narcissistic said:


> Giratina is bae.


do you like digimon


----------



## Ominously

u guys have taken over the thread


----------



## RaisinKG

Ominously said:


> u guys have taken over the thread


do you like digimon


----------



## Eset

flourine said:


> do you like digimon


No, Pokemon is better. @Ominously
This is our thread now.


----------



## RaisinKG

narcissistic said:


> No, Pokemon is better. @Ominously
> This is our thread now.


no its not! because i'm me, and that makes you NOT ME!


----------



## Ominously

flourine said:


> do you like digimon


i used to

wasn't it on cartoon network


----------



## Ominously

screw pokemon and digimon BEYBLADE LET IT RIP


----------



## RaisinKG

weren't you INFP


----------



## Ominously

flourine said:


> weren't you INFP


i thought i was but i just ??? don't know


----------



## INFJenNiFer

Ominously said:


> i thought i was *but* i just ??? *don't know*


*looks at type* ...Seems about right.

Alternative type?

@Ominously, you're obviously ENFP //stereotype// It's one of the many children of INFJ x INFP (functions come from INFP while order comes from INFJ). 

Sorry, I just can't help it :laughing:

I want to change my type for the lulz. But not today.


----------



## Eset

flourine said:


> no its not! because i'm me, and that makes you NOT ME!


I can assure you now, I'm you.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@narcissistic ENTP 4w5 sx/so


----------



## RaisinKG

narcissistic said:


> I can assure you now, I'm you.


Drat, it's no use! The trick didn't work on her!


----------



## knife

ISTP 7w8 So/Sx


----------



## RaisinKG

knife said:


> ISTP 7w8 So/Sx


ENTP, because Edward Elric


----------



## RaisinKG

theres an INFJ front coming in


----------



## Eset

Yesterday was INFP, today INFJ.
Tomorrow ESTP? Just for the kek.


----------



## RaisinKG

narcissistic said:


> Yesterday was INFP, today INFJ.
> Tomorrow ESTP? Just for the kek.


Topkek


----------



## Lelu

Entp


----------



## RaisinKG

yes perhaps ISTP you may be hmmm


----------



## Eset

flourine said:


> yes perhaps ISTP you may be hmmm


That fucking signature.
Much meme, such trigger.


----------



## sinaasappel

Istj


----------



## Ominously

Isfj


----------



## RaisinKG

narcissistic said:


> That fucking signature.
> Much meme, such trigger.


i think u r jelly


----------



## Eset

flourine said:


> i think u r jelly


"sp/smh" - That one is too gut.


----------



## RaisinKG

perhaps an ESTJ you may be


----------



## leictreon

Assuming you're INTP I'm going with INFP.


----------



## Eset

Enfp


----------



## Musicale

intj


----------



## Ominously

pfne


----------



## merryangela

Ominously said:


> pfne


aye infj


----------



## Lelu

Enfp


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@Lelu Hello, Robb.

ISTJ 6w5 > 1w9 > 3w4 so/sp


----------



## RaisinKG

my guess is ENTP


----------



## Eset

The one that is cute.


----------



## RaisinKG

the one that is not cute


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

ENTP 7w8 > 3w4 > 8w7 so/sx


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

@flourine Given your type is 'Unknown', I'll offer two: ISTJ or INFP. I see Fi-Te and Si-Ne axis though the orientation is unclear. Use of Si/Ne seems quite similar which may imply they are aux. and tert. in order.

Edit: Ninjad. Gah.


----------



## RaisinKG

Occams Chainsaw said:


> @flourine Given your type is 'Unknown', I'll offer two: ISTJ or INFP. I see Fi-Te and Si-Ne axis though the orientation is unclear. Use of Si/Ne seems quite similar which may imply they are aux. and tert. in order.
> 
> Edit: Ninjad. Gah.


To be honest, I don't really see any Fi-Te in me, and I definitely do not have inferior Ne.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

flourine said:


> To be honest, I don't really see any Fi-Te in me, and I definitely do not have inferior Ne.


You don't see Te at all? In Mass Paranoia, your reluctance to even play with the idea of doing reads without 'clues', though all the NTPs were more than happy, seemed like a manifestation of this same axis. Thus, Te, Si, Ne, Fi may seem sensible (and then ESTJ, not ISTJ, if not inf. Ne). It may be a personal question but I wonder if you fall higher on the autism spectrum disorder as this may very much muddy my typing of you, given there are certain quirks that will seem like use of certain functions though may be a manifestation of something else. It's also possible that English is not your first language and so your interaction style is just different to how it might be in your native language.


----------



## RaisinKG

Occams Chainsaw said:


> You don't see Te at all? In Mass Paranoia, your reluctance to even play with the idea of doing reads without 'clues', though all the NTPs were more than happy, seemed like a manifestation of this same axis. Thus, Te, Si, Ne, Fi may seem sensible (and then ESTJ, not ISTJ, if not inf. Ne). It may be a personal question but I wonder if you fall higher on the autism spectrum disorder as this may very much muddy my typing of you, given there are certain quirks that will seem like use of certain functions though may not be.


I actually wasn't paying attention since I didn't really care about whether I was playing or not in the first place. I did it because I was feeling bored and seeing as there was nothing fun to do at the time, I decided to try it out. I also do not relate to STJ in general, and I've been referred to (by a lot of people, to be quite frank) as possibly having autism in the past, so maybe it's that. 

I'm also rather conflict avoidant, which probably points towards NFP rather than STJ and another possible reason why I didn't really participate in both Mafia games, as I actually hate conflict. Dominant Te doesn't really click for me, and neither does Inferior Fi.

Come to think of it though, I do have MANY cases of having Fi.


----------



## Serpent

Conflict avoidance is an Si thing in general, if it's purely influenced by cognition and not other factors, at least. ENxP, by the way.


----------



## RaisinKG

Serpent said:


> Conflict avoidance is an Si thing in general, if it's purely influenced by cognition and not other factors, at least. ENxP, by the way.


Eh, I'm willing to bet that it's mainly a behavioral thing of mine to avoid any conflict though it's probably cognition as well. ENTx 4 u


----------



## Bunny

Infp


----------



## Eset

Question.
Why make the majority of your signature somewhat invisible?

"Whosoever is delighted in solitude is either a wild beast or a god." - I guess I'm a god then, thanks to clear that up.

ISTP.


----------



## Bunny

narcissistic said:


> Question.
> Why make the majority of your signature somewhat invisible?
> 
> "Whosoever is delighted in solitude is either a wild beast or a god." - I guess I'm a god then, thanks to clear that up.
> 
> ISTP.


First, I want it to be.
Second, when I go on threads like this, it's better if they don't actually see all of my information.
Savvy?

That quote isn't entirely literal, use that Ti of yours 


*Next person can skip me.


----------



## Eset

Wytch said:


> First, I want it to be.
> Second, when I go on threads like this, it's better if they don't actually see all of my information.
> Savvy?
> 
> That quote isn't entirely literal, use that Ti of yours
> 
> 
> *Next person can skip me.


"Second, when I go on threads like this, it's better if they don't actually see all of my information." - Well what's the point of having it then? Or do you just like to have a record of it somewhere?

I know, I was just mocking it. Because bored.


----------



## Bunny

narcissistic said:


> "Second, when I go on threads like this, it's better if they don't actually see all of my information." - Well what's the point of having it then? Or do you just like to have a record of it somewhere?
> 
> I know, I was just mocking it. Because bored.


Well, I don't _just_ post on these types of threads.

I know you were hence my snarkiness.


----------



## Serpent

Istp.


----------



## Eset

Intj.


----------



## Max

That name sounds so ExTP.

Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


----------



## RaisinKG

Enfp


----------



## Wolf

Let's go with ENTP.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Infp


----------



## RaisinKG

Intp


----------



## RaisinKG

narcissistic said:


> I am indeed dankest of them all.
> I'm raring to meme sometime, care to join?


no, because your type says "INTP", not "DANK"


----------



## The red spirit

Entp


----------



## Bunny

Isfj


----------



## Eset

flourine said:


> no, because your type says "INTP", not "DANK"


I'll change it to "DANK" soon, don't worry.


----------



## RaisinKG

rlly?


----------



## compulsiverambler

narcissistic said:


> Wouldn't that suggest INTP anyways?


INTPs are Ne-Si. I think Se would need to be there instead for someone to enjoy fleshing out drawings as much as you do. 



narcissistic said:


> When you say "Perceiving function" do you mean Si, Se, Ni and Ne. Then Judging functions be as Ti, Te, Fi and Fe?


Yes.



narcissistic said:


> What do you mean "four weakest in a type's stack" since you said "everything other than your dominant, auxiliary, tertiary and inferior.". Because out of all S,N,T,F my Fe is defiantly the weakest by far. So would that make me Shadow-Fe, or is that something else entirely?


According to the most popular version of MBTI, IxTPs have inferior Fe, not shadow Fe. An INTP's shadow functions are supposed to be Fi, Se, Te and Ni (no particular order). An ISTP's are supposed to be Fi, Ne, Te and Si.

If your Fe is actually a shadow function, and your primary Perceiving function is Ne, that would indicate INFP; if Se, then ISFP; if Ni, then INTJ. 

If Fe is your inferior and you're under-estimating it (that's very common with an inferior, because we use and care about it just enough to know and be self-conscious about how lacking it is, whereas our shadow functions are mostly unconscious and get very little advanced use, so we can't even spot all our mistakes and room for improvement with them), that would indicate INTP or ISTP. 

For an example of inferiors versus shadows that most people have probably observed: IxTPs have inferior Fe, and tend to be self-conscious about their social skills or social awkwardness. (Fe is not social skills, by the way, but it drives you to use whatever social skills you have towards certain socio-emotional goals). By constrast, IxTJs have only shadow Fe, and are on average among the least anxious and self-conscious types about how they come across. 

On what basis do you believe that Fe is your weakest function?


----------



## Bunny

You're all typed: Skippers.

@compulsiverambler while I do agree with some of your statements, I think there are always exceptions.
He could just have a well-developed Shadow Function or perhaps his Enneagram plays a role in his way of being.
5w4s are known to be quite artistic.


----------



## Eset

compulsiverambler said:


> INTPs are Ne-Si. I think Se would need to be there instead for someone to enjoy fleshing out drawings as much as you do.
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> 
> According to the most popular version of MBTI, IxTPs have inferior Fe, not shadow Fe. An INTP's shadow functions are supposed to be Fi, Se, Te and Ni (no particular order). An ISTP's are supposed to be Fi, Ne, Te and Si.
> 
> If your Fe is actually a shadow function, and your primary Perceiving function is Ne, that would indicate INFP; if Se, then ISFP; if Ni, then INTJ.
> 
> If Fe is your inferior and you're under-estimating it (that's very common with an inferior, because we use and care about it just enough to know and be self-conscious about how lacking it is, whereas our shadow functions are mostly unconscious and get very little advanced use, so we can't even spot all our mistakes and room for improvement with them), that would indicate INTP or ISTP.
> 
> For an example of inferiors versus shadows that most people have probably observed: IxTPs have inferior Fe, and tend to be self-conscious about their social skills or social awkwardness. (Fe is not social skills, by the way, but it drives you to use whatever social skills you have towards certain socio-emotional goals). By constrast, IxTJs have only shadow Fe, and are on average among the least anxious and self-conscious types about how they come across.
> 
> On what basis do you believe that Fe is your weakest function?


I'm not interested in drawing, I'm just good at it. I used to draw a lot when I was completely bored, still do but not as much. (I have other forms of media to enjoy when bored now is what I mean).

I use this source for my relation to Fe How Functions Work: Dominant Fe (ESFJ/ENFJ) - MBTI Notes
Though it is for dom-Fe, it gives me a clear idea of what it is about.

That would make me Inf-Fe instead then, since I am self-conscious about it even though my ego makes me become carefree in the moment.
So I'm not sure what my shadow would be. Can a shadow still be somewhat strong? Or does it have to be one of the weakest ones?


----------



## Bunny

I can draw but I do not get the urge to do it very often.

If there's a reason for it, like if I am drawing something for a friend then I'll be motivated.

Otherwise, not so much.


----------



## Eset

Wytch said:


> You're all typed: Skippers.
> 
> @compulsiverambler while I do agree with some of your statements, I think there are always exceptions.
> He could just have a well-developed Shadow Function or perhaps his Enneagram plays a role in his way of being.
> 5w4s are known to be quite artistic.


If you're interested in my Enneagram Type then he's a graph of my predictions from a test. I'm not an Enneagram Type expert so I'm not entirely sure what to make out of it. I just used 5w4 since that seemed somewhat likely from it. However my type 1 is quite noticeable but I can't "wing" it since both 2 and 9 are unnoticeable.


----------



## Eset

Wytch said:


> I can draw but I do not get the urge to do it very often.
> 
> If there's a reason for it, like if I am drawing something for a friend then I'll be motivated.
> 
> Otherwise, not so much.


I become more unmotivated when someone asks me to draw for them.
Drawing to me was just passing time which ended up me wanting to become more skilled at it, now I feel content with my skills that I no longer need to practice as much as I did back then. So I feel accomplished and no longer need to revisit it.
I have ideas of what I'd like to create however I'm less creative and more imaginative meaning putting ideas onto paper is harder.

This is all fascinating even if we've steered off course.


----------



## Bunny

@narcissistic

I'm no expert either but your tritype could be 5>1>3 and you do not necessarily have to have a wing.
Some people have a balance of both wings (or neither) and can just simply be a 1.
Of course it's difficult to just go by a test alone.

As for drawing, I never really took any classes for it or anything it just kind of came to me naturally.
I suppose it could just be partly genes because my Mother was an artist.

I did however teach myself how to mouse draw and it is quite annoying :dry: I am not very good at it but at least I know how to do it now.
I wasn't really interested in perfecting myself at it.

When drawing by hand, I really do enjoy giving a drawing to someone. So, that's different for me.
I have many ideas in my head, fantasy worlds and the like but tbh I do not really ever consider drawing them.
Perhaps because I know it'll take up too much time lol.

I'd more likely write about them.


----------



## Eset

@Wytch

Interesting. So could I display it as 5w4,1,3 or just 5,1,3?

The only genes I've got from my parents is gaming from my dad XD Before I was somewhat focused in the Art spectrum I was focused in being an Athlete. Now I'm interested in the Science spectrum after I've finally accomplished this Art career.

Have you tried a tablet for digital Art? Heard it's easier, yet I still don't know how. I find it easier with a mouse, yet people think I'm weird for favoring a mouse over a tablet.
I'm always eager to become a perfectionist in what I do. Though I've become more slack on myself as I try to become a perfectionist at everything, as you could imagine. 

I think I enjoy the gratitude more for helping someone rather than helping them, though seeing some showing gratitude to me always seems fake and forceful. (It's a double edged blade as you would say).

I would imagine writing takes longer than drawing. Though each to their own.


----------



## Bunny

narcissistic said:


> @Wytch
> 
> Interesting. So could I display it as 5w4,1,3 or just 5,1,3?


You could display it as either.



> The only genes I've got from my parents is gaming from my dad XD Before I was somewhat focused in the Art spectrum I was focused in being an Athlete. Now I'm interested in the Science spectrum after I've finally accomplished this Art career.
> 
> Have you tried a tablet for digital Art? Heard it's easier, yet I still don't know how. I find it easier with a mouse, yet people think I'm weird for favoring a mouse over a tablet.
> I'm always eager to become a perfectionist in what I do. Though I've become more slack on myself as I try to become a perfectionist at everything, as you could imagine.
> 
> I think I enjoy the gratitude more for helping someone rather than helping them, though seeing some showing gratitude to me always seems fake and forceful. (It's a double edged blade as you would say).
> 
> I would imagine writing takes longer than drawing. Though each to their own.


I have not tried a tablet only because I felt it would be a waste since I would barely use it.
I know a few who do prefer mouse drawing but I would think a tablet would be a hell of a lot easier as well but I cannot say for sure.

I am only a perfectionist if I care enough about it.
Then I will work very hard at it but if it's not of much importance to me. 
I am sort of _meh_ about it.

I would say I'm a "jack of all trades" since I've dabbled in many things.
Although I'd like to think I am a master of a few things.

I usually feel awkward when people thank me for gifts and vice versa.
I'm terrible at showing my feelings about a gift even if I really love it.

I'm definitely more of a giver when it comes to people I care about.
Otherwise, I am "meh" about that as well heh.

Writing is just easier/faster for me :shrugs: I have so much in my head as is.
Sometimes it's nice to get some of it out lol.


----------



## Eset

Wytch said:


> You could display it as either.
> 
> 
> 
> I have not tried a tablet only because I felt it would be a waste since I would barely use it.
> I know a few who do prefer mouse drawing but I would think a tablet would be a hell of a lot easier as well but I cannot say for sure.
> 
> I am only a perfectionist if I care enough about it.
> Then I will work very hard at it but if it's not of much importance to me.
> I am sort of _meh_ about it.
> 
> I would say I'm more of a "jack of all trades" since I've dabbled in many things.
> Although I'd like to think I am a master of a few things.
> 
> I usually feel awkward when people thank me for gifts and vice versa.
> I'm terrible at showing my feelings about a gift even if I really love it.
> 
> I'm more of a giver when it comes to people I care about.
> Otherwise, I am "meh" about that as well heh.
> 
> Writing is much easier for me, I have so much in my head as is.
> Sometimes it's nice to get some of it out lol.


I would imagine if I did have a tablet and I was better than I am now at it I would most likely forget to use it and would realize I had been using my mouse like half-way through a piece, but then be like "meh might as well continue with the mouse".

A lot of things peak my interest so I easily get hooked on stuff, but after a while I will see it's faults then lose faith/interest in it.
Or I will feel like I've ventured too far in that I can no longer proceed anywhere else.
It's more of a 2 stage thing. First I (somewhat) master it making things become dry and boring, then Secondly I see it's faults and lose faith.
Like I've spent 2406 on a game called Counter-Strike: Global Offensive, yet I now no longer play it or have any interest in it even though I have dedicated myself so long to it. Another extreme would be an old game called Lineage II where I've spent over 5 years playing it with the same end results.

I wouldn't say I was a "jack of all trades" since a lot of things I also block out even if there isn't a clear reason to it.

The worst thing in the world for me is others seeing my art work, such a nerving feeling even though I don't know the source of why I feel that. Perhaps it's the thought of seeing someone present fake gratitude to me.

I'm neither a receiver or a giver, I just want to be left be.
So I would say I'm very rude due being less thoughtful to other people and also not being so appreciative for other people's thoughtfulness.

"Writing is much easier for me, I have so much in my head as is.
Sometimes it's nice to get some of it out lol." - I am quite selfish in that regard, I prefer to keep my imagination to myself and let few/no one experience it.


----------



## Bunny

narcissistic said:


> I would imagine if I did have a tablet and I was better than I am now at it I would most likely forget to use it and would realize I had been using my mouse like half-way through a piece, but then be like "meh might as well continue with the mouse".
> 
> A lot of things peak my interest so I easily get hooked on stuff, but after a while I will see it's faults then lose faith/interest in it.
> Or I will feel like I've ventured too far in that I can no longer proceed anywhere else.
> It's more of a 2 stage thing. First I (somewhat) master it making things become dry and boring, then Secondly I see it's faults and lose faith.
> Like I've spent 2406 on a game called Counter-Strike: Global Offensive, yet I now no longer play it or have any interest in it even though I have dedicated myself so long to it. Another extreme would be an old game called Lineage II where I've spent over 5 years playing it with the same end results.
> 
> I wouldn't say I was a "jack of all trades" since a lot of things I also block out even if there isn't a clear reason to it.
> 
> The worst thing in the world for me is others seeing my art work, such a nerving feeling even though I don't know the source of why I feel that. Perhaps it's the thought of seeing someone present fake gratitude to me.
> 
> I'm neither a receiver or a giver, I just want to be left be.
> So I would say I'm very rude due being less thoughtful to other people and also not being so appreciative for other people's thoughtfulness.
> 
> "Writing is much easier for me, I have so much in my head as is.
> Sometimes it's nice to get some of it out lol." - I am quite selfish in that regard, I prefer to keep my imagination to myself and let few/no one experience it.


I've not dedicated myself to a game like that but I have definitely dedicated myself to other endeavours.
So, I can understand it.

If something keeps my interest then I never seem to tire of it even if I don't always keep up on it as much as I used to.
There are very few things that will keep me wanting to actively know more and to continuously pursue knowledge on it.
Most I soak up what I need to know quickly and then I'm finished with it. I can get subjects pretty easily if I want to.
I've never needed to study much.

I am wondering why you think gratitude is always "fake"? I mean I highly doubt that's _always_ true when people say or feel that way towards you.

I don't really care if someone reads what I wrote but it's not like I have a blog for it or anything.


----------



## SheWolf

Entj


----------



## Eset

Wytch said:


> I am wondering why you think gratitude is always "fake"? I mean I highly doubt that's _always_ true when people say or feel that way towards you.


Mostly because I know how easy it is to fake it.
Also I can just sense when someone is just trying to be "nice" rather than actually honestly being nice.
And you might think "Well what's wrong with someone just trying to be nice?", it matters a lot. e.g.
If I was discussing to someone about my interests /a topic and they was just nodding and agreeing to everything without actually having any interest in it themselves /no worthy input then I would most likely want to kill them.
(I guess that one is not entirely 100% about gratitude, so here's another one).
If I was to showcase my art to someone I often just get lots of praise as if my work is the "best". And even people say to me that I'm the best, so you can see why I am skeptical of people's praising since after a while 100 thanks begin to mean less and less as if it's mandatory to praise my art work.

Anyways.

@SheWolf
ESTP.


----------



## Nothing1

Intj


----------



## Max

Assess me and tell me why you picked the alternative type. I am interested. 

No idea. INTJ? Never seen you before sorry but that name looks like pure Ni.


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Alternative to what? INFJ?


----------



## Schizoid

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Alternative to what? INFJ?



Alternative to unknown personality, but I guess I'm unable to escape from the INFJ typing xD
Though lately I've been wondering if I might be an ISFP or INFP instead because my thinking style is actually pretty similar to Kurt Cobain and he has been frequently typed as an Fi dominance. 

And you are definitely an intuitive thinking type, so if I need to choose an alternative for you, I'm gonna go with another NT type, maybe INTP for alternative type


----------



## Varyafiriel

Infp


----------



## Eset

Infp.


----------



## RaisinKG

Entp


----------



## Bunny

I'll just go ENTP.


----------



## Jaune

Esfp


----------



## Eset

Infp.


----------



## IdealTruths

narcissistic said:


> infp.


isfp


----------



## Jaune

I get an ISTJ vibe from your avatar and name.


----------



## Energumen

Istj


----------



## Eset

Infj.


----------



## RaisinKG

Entp


----------



## Jaune

Entp


----------



## Endologic

INxP because Undertale


----------



## Bunny

Istp


----------



## RaisinKG

Istp


----------



## leictreon

Infp :3


----------



## Jaune

Intp


----------



## Endologic

ISFJ (Though the functions don't work, butt fuck it.)


----------



## Kalix

Isfj


----------



## Lacy

Esfj


----------



## Shinsei

Infp


----------



## Clockheart

isfj
(I'm not sure about my type, so just suggest anything, the one below me)


----------



## Shinsei

Esfj


----------



## megmento

infp


----------



## heavydirtysoul

isfj


----------



## Miss Bingley

Istj


----------



## Lacy

Intj ?


----------



## Wolf

Enfj!


----------



## Jaune

Infj


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Isfp


----------



## Lacy

Would say ISTJ, but feel ENTP vibes


----------



## Miss Bingley

Isfj


----------



## Lacy

Istp


----------



## Miss Bingley

Isfj


----------



## Lacy

Yeay one more time ! 
ENTJ


----------



## Jaune

Isfj


----------



## Lacy

Isfp


----------



## Wolf

Isfj!


----------



## Jaune

Intj


----------



## Bunny

Infp.


----------



## RaisinKG

entp


----------



## Nefarious

Intp


----------



## Jaune

Entp


----------



## heavydirtysoul

Infj


----------



## RaisinKG

isfp


----------



## Bunny

I'll go with INFP today.


----------



## RaisinKG

ESFP yep


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

INFP 6w5 sp/so


----------



## SheWolf

ESTJ 8w9 sp/so


----------



## RaisinKG

your an xSFP so... ESFP!


----------



## Eset

Your Type: "Strong" is too strong for me.
Please teach me in the ways of "Ey-Em-Te-St-Ro-Nk-Es-T!"


----------



## RaisinKG

Eye am the Strongest @narcissistic










Plus, can you say no to her?


----------



## Bunny

ENTP.

Narc: ISTP


----------



## RaisinKG

Esfp


----------



## megmento

Intp


----------



## RaisinKG

Enfp


----------



## Lacy

Enfp


----------



## Wolf

E
n
f
j


----------



## Lacy

Entj


----------



## Eset

I n f j.


----------



## Doccium

Entj.


----------



## Theories

Esfj


----------



## Eset

I x t p.


----------



## RaisinKG

entp


----------



## bremen

intp


----------



## RaisinKG

Isfj


----------



## Lacy

Esfp


----------



## bremen

infj


----------



## Lacy

Infp


----------



## RaisinKG

infj


----------



## Eset

I n t p.


----------



## RaisinKG

Entp


----------



## Jaune

Intp


----------



## RaisinKG

ESfP


----------



## angelfish

Entp


----------



## RaisinKG

Enfp


----------



## Shiori

Add INTJ to the list of guesses  Flourine, you're an enigma!


----------



## RaisinKG

with a face like that

INFP


----------



## Miss Bingley

*chants* INTP INTP


----------



## RaisinKG

ENtJ


----------



## Shiori

flourine said:


> with a face like that
> 
> INFP


*Checking face in mirror* my face? :laughing:


----------



## RaisinKG

your avi looks and gives quite the INFP vibe if I do say so myself


----------



## BatFlapClap

Intp.

(Infp?)

Intp!


----------



## RaisinKG

infj


----------



## Bunny

Entp.


----------



## Lacy

Entp


----------



## bleghc

Alternative type? 

Hmm. 

I could see you typing yourself as a Fi-dom - maybe leaning towards INFP, though some kind of ISFP 9 wouldn't strike me as all that surprising.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@Memeophilic ENFJ 7w6 > 9w8 > 4w3 so/sx


----------



## Mindtraveler

Intj


----------



## Angelic.sweet

An INTJ maybe? But I'm very confident that you are INTP!


----------



## Bunny

Infp.


----------



## Lacy

Esfp


----------



## Jaune

Infp


----------



## Lacy

Esfp


----------



## Mindtraveler

Infj


----------



## Jaune

Entp


----------



## Mindtraveler

Infp


----------



## bleghc

Just to clarify, I _do_ believe that you're an INTP (looked at the thread discussing your type) but for the sake of this thread: 

1. ISTP 
2. ENTP 

For MBTI alternatives. (Listed in consecutive order.) 

As for Enneagram, 9w1 > 5w6 > 3w2 so/sx.


----------



## RaisinKG

why r u unknown? ENFP?


----------



## Because_why_not

intp


----------



## Eset

E s f j.


----------



## Because_why_not

Well, ain' you so clever? Must be an ESTJ.


----------



## RaisinKG

Must be INFP!!!


----------



## Because_why_not

Something tells meeeeee.... Intp :3


----------



## Jaune

Esfp


----------



## RaisinKG

iNFP


----------



## leictreon

ENFP or INFP


----------



## Shinsei

Istj


----------



## Scarlet Eyes

Intp


----------



## Because_why_not

Infj


----------



## Eset

E n f j.


----------



## Jaune

Estp


----------



## bleghc

INFP. i associate enneagram 4 with both fi-doms and that's kind of what ur siggy's screaming @me rn


----------



## Eset

ENTP
because I associate type 7 with dickheads,
See how it's irrelevant?


----------



## Because_why_not

Heh heh. I'm 7 :3

Anyway, your alternate type is INTP (because we all know you're an ESTJ who wants to convince people he's an INTP because reasons no one knows)


----------



## Eset

You can finally stfu about me being an ESTJ.
Such a whiny annoying kid who has to have it their way.
ENFP.


----------



## compulsiverambler

ISTP
Same reason as before: the patience and attention to detail and texture in many of your drawings, probably means Se is in there somewhere. Plus, ISTPs seem to have a harsher edge and are more blunt both in humour and seriousness than INTPs, and are not rambly or verbose like them. ESTJs wouldn't spend so much time posting here, they're too goal-oriented.


----------



## Eset

Finally changed that ugly ass avatar into something decent.
ESTP.

Also which drawings are you using to reference your conclusion on?


----------



## Eset

Where did I say logic = truth?
I stated a list.
Being logical is about a way of reasoning through; rational, objective, analytical thinking.
Again you're bending people's words through bullshitting so you can have a point.

If someone is frank then they are less likely to come across as being tactful, sure frank =/= insensitive, but if your motive is to be completely open and honest then you're going to start looking like you're tactless. You are unable to be open and honest on this site so that's why I deduce you being tactful.

If your criticism is based on: "playful and friendly exchanges of teasing" then you're not being critical.
Also it says "critisize the above poster" not "insult the above poster", and that's what you do since banter is basically insulting.

Also stop bringing irreverent stuff into the discussion so that you can look like you're sophisticated, you gibber on using irrelevant points to make them sound/be relevant.

So basically actually give points to discuss about that are actually relevant and also trying to be smug by saying "you don't know what you're talking about" only just shows how you're using this as a ways to insult such rather than making sense, this is why your logic is haywire.

A note:
MBTI functions such as Te/Ti, Fi/Fe etc is not the same as MBTI typing such as T/F etc,
They are two different ways of typing the MBTI, both have similarities however they have different ways at arriving at your conclusion.
MBTI 1) (Ti/Te) uses stacking and function ordering to determine the type whereas,
MBTI 2) (T/F) doesn't do such and is based on if you're more T over to F (rather than MBTI 1 which can have equal T/F theoretically) to determine the type.

Having a good day.


----------



## Lacy

Talk too much. ENTJ


----------



## Because_why_not

1)


> your logic is haywire, your "truths" are skewed to fit your theories better,


2) You're just taking what I literally just taught you. The above quote shows how you believe logic as truth (hence initially mixing logic up with objectivity.)
3) You're calling it bullshiting because I have explained that you have got something wrong and you don't like that. Calling it as such is a way to try and take credit from what I've said without countering it yourself. 
4) Tactful means showing a skill for understanding others' sensitivities and using that when dealing with people. Frank is open, honest and sincere. You can be frank while being tactful. The two are not mutual exclusive.
5) Criticise = point out others' flaws. You can do this in a playful way - that is actually the point of the thread in question.
6) Nothing I said was irrelevant because I was addressing each point you made without throwing in new arguments. As you haven't told me which points you believe were irrelevant, I'm left assuming. You said T can't be interpersonal, I told you they can. You said F such "stop attempting to be T like" I explained one way in which they could - even going for something other than the obvious everyone uses T and F.
7) There were no insults but there was a "if you don't know what you're talking about, don't.". This is actually sound advice. I admit I love discussing pretty much everything and I'd love to hear what others bring to the table. Even if it's something I don't agree with, others have a new way of thinking. So be my guest if you want to discuss F/T types, though read up and think before you try to undermine other's with misconceptions which show a lack of understanding. If you don't want to do the reading yourself, you're also welcome to talk to me without ignorance. Also, maybe not on someone else's thread. 
8) Nothing in my logic is haywire. Even if there were insults, that still is not an indication of "haywire logic". Furthermore, if the only point of the last paragraph was to insult as you believe, it would be "a final dig" type of insult. A final dig as such would need logic. Even if I said "In conclusion you're a dick" (which I obviously didn't) the logic would still be that I'd spent an essay describing why you would be a dick and then stabbed it. Hence, this would be an example of deduction (remember my lesson on logic?)

9) Alternate type: INTJ.

Lots of hugs and kisses,

B xxx


----------



## Because_why_not

@Lacy Tears ENFP ^_^


----------



## Lacy

Infp


----------



## Eset

The only problem I have is point 1/2.
Those two points:
"Your logic is haywire" and "your truths are skewed..." 
Are not relative to one another.
This is where the misunderstanding of you thinking I meant:
"Logic = truth"
When in fact I wasn't stating such.

Also we're using two different methods of typing one another, I've stated in my edit.

ENFP for being a peacemaker in the end. - because

Also arguing on my PC is easier, fucking phones... 

INFJ - lacy


----------



## Because_why_not

Yup I did put the logic and truth together. You shouldn't have used the semi-colon. Go full colon next time 

Anyway, I'm ESTJ so I use the flawless Te muwahaha (As for your edit, I support point 1 because analysing Ti/Fe vs Te/Fi is a more accurate way of typing. I think it's possible to have a T-heavy F type and F-heavy T type which could appear as the other one especially in tests eg ESFP with Te looks like ESTP and the difference would be Ti vs Te and Fe vs Fi. But maybe this needs it's own thread lol)

I was a peacemaker? (Brain: "Wait! Shut up!")... Yeah! I was a peacemaker 

*Narci, Maybe your alt type should be ISTJ so you can learn to get that grammar (those colons) in such a precise way that only an ISTJ would do*


----------



## Eset

Grammar kills.

I find translating a full function stack into a type is rather messy/troublesome, so I sort of abandoned that method.
Though I will praise how a full function stack is way more accurate in terms of describing someone compared to just saying "he's an ESTJ".

If you wasn't a peacemaker you'd probably continue adding more fire to it for the "shits and gigs".

ENFP.

Also I don't mind being an ISTJ, I find them remarkable creatures.


----------



## Lacy

Istj


----------



## RaisinKG

intj


----------



## Lacy

Infp


----------



## Because_why_not

Ninja'd so many times. It's a Family Guy I havent seen before (somehow) about Jesus sleeping with wives xD

So Lacy: I'd still give you ENFP for your alt type 

Narci:



> If you wasn't a peacemaker you'd probably continue adding more fire to it for the "shits and gigs".


Well you were the one you ended it actually by saying you agree with everything but 1-2. If it was true or not, the only way I could argue against that would mean that I was arguing against myself in a way that would only be stupid. As for the 1-2, you explained what you means which caused the confusion. If I denied the confusion, I would be lying (and again, I would be/look like an idiot) and you offered sound reasoning for the why (so for the third time, I would be an idiot to continue arguing).



> Also I don't mind being an ISTJ, I find them remarkable creatures.


Lol I wasn't using it as a dig. The reasoning is a bit tongue-and-cheek but that's more to you than ISTJs 

...Still go for ISTJ.


----------



## Eset

Hence why I said:
"For the shits and gigs".

So can I display as an ISTJ now since we have sound conformation?

ENFP with a Te and Ni god complex (not a good thing).


----------



## Because_why_not

> "For the shits and gigs".


Yeah, I do a lot of things for shits and giggles, but being an idiot who genuinely ruins it for everyone else, no.



> So can I display as an ISTJ now since we have sound conformation?


Yes, you may. Good boy for asking the ESTJ for confirmation first.



> ENFP with a Te and Ni god complex (not a good thing).


Where the hell do you get that I have a Te and Ni god complex. Also if I did, wouldn't xNTJ be better considering Ni isn't in ENFP's stack? (It's also not in ESTJ's so me being "obsessed with ESTJ" still doesn't explain it)

ISTJ for you <3.


----------



## Eset

Te because you're always using that as a way to validate your reasons.
Ni for the memes.

ESFJ for the lads.


----------



## RaisinKG

Infp <3


----------



## Because_why_not

Flo: INTP

Narci: I was going to argue but then I thought fuck it I'll change my personality to my new type on your Te/Ni logic.
1) Do I look cool? Check.
2) Take over the word. In Progress.


----------



## Eset

Take over the words? 
:0 how could you!

Have mercy pls

EXTJ


----------



## leictreon

ENFP just because fits you more than ENTJ.

Edit: GODDAMN NINJAS. INTJ for narci.


----------



## RaisinKG

Intp.

Lol. Ninjas.


----------



## Because_why_not

I like ENFP. I'm happy  I once manipulated a test in work to get ENFP 










ISFJ - knowing how much I like it and it made me happy the last time, he tells me it to make me feel good :3 <3 ^-^ xoxoxo


----------



## RaisinKG

Yeah... no.

ENFP


----------



## Shinsei

Intj


----------



## Bunny

Infj .


----------



## Jaune

Esfp


----------



## bremen

Infj


----------



## Eset

I n t j.


----------



## Max

INTP

http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/903466-just-read.html


----------



## bleghc

Pe dom = practically screaming to be noticed. 

ENFP 7w6 sx/so.


----------



## Shinsei

Infj


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

I can't suggest an alternative type for you because you are exactly as you are.


----------



## RaisinKG

ISTP. ISTP vibes are everywhere.


----------



## Shinsei

We keep running into each other, so here take a random 

ENTP


----------



## RaisinKG

much INFP.


----------



## Shinsei

Intj


----------



## Lacy

Istj


----------



## Shinsei

Infp


----------



## RaisinKG

entj


----------



## Shinsei

I remember something you said a while ago.

ISTP or ENFJ=paradox


----------



## Lacy

Estj


----------



## Shinsei

Isfj


----------



## Because_why_not

Infp

(Must've been on the wrong page when I did this, but thinking about it, it wouldnt seem too far off)


----------



## Doccium

Istp.


----------



## RaisinKG

Intj...


----------



## Because_why_not

intp


----------



## RaisinKG

Enfp


----------



## idoh

infp


----------



## Lacy

Esfp


----------



## Shinsei

Entp


----------



## Doccium

Estj.


----------



## Because_why_not

ISFP (mainly for the quote in the sig).


----------



## Doccium

ENTP for your avatar and the quote in your signature.


----------



## Eset

I n t p.


----------



## Doccium

Enfj.


----------



## RaisinKG

intj


----------



## Because_why_not

..........
Intp.


----------



## DOGSOUP

Maybe ENFP?


----------



## Lacy

ESFJ seems good


----------



## soop

Infj


----------



## Eset

I n t p.


----------



## Lacy

Infp


----------



## Shinsei

Enfj


----------



## Eset

I n f j.


----------



## Lacy

Entj


----------



## Shinsei

Enfp


----------



## Because_why_not

intp


----------



## Jaune

Enfp


----------



## RaisinKG

ISTP, duh


----------



## Jaune

INTP, duh


----------



## Azazel

Infp


----------



## Doccium

Esfj


----------



## Lacy

Intp


----------



## bremen

Infj


----------



## RaisinKG

Isfj


----------



## Because_why_not

Enfp!!! :d


----------



## RaisinKG

have some summer ENFP


----------



## Jeffrei

flourine said:


> have some summer ENFP


Suggest an alternative type for the person above you? Ok, you should be an ISTJ!


----------



## RaisinKG

@BloxezCola have some ESTP


----------



## Shinsei

I think you would do well as an ENTJ.


----------



## Jaune

I think you would too.


----------



## Shinsei

The avatar straight away makes me think ENTP.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Estp


----------



## Shinsei

Enfj


----------



## Jaune

Intp


----------



## RaisinKG

ENTP because Nick Wilde


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Intp


----------



## RaisinKG

ESFP because I saw you as dat type


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Esfp, dat's right. 

Esfp for you too


----------



## RaisinKG

indeed. we're all ESFPs now.


----------



## Max

flourine said:


> indeed. we're all ESFPs now.


But I am the original OG ESFP. 

Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

You think correctly, esfp.


----------



## RaisinKG

well he speaks truth


----------



## Max

Being an actual ESFP kicks ass.

Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


----------



## RaisinKG

indeed it does.


----------



## Max

flourine said:


> indeed it does.


I should be sleeping, but my novel is calling me to write it. 

And anyway, jokes aside, ESFPs are no laughing matter . 

Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


----------



## RaisinKG

yes. When you've got peeps like Luffy, Goku, Michelangelo, and more, you're a force to be reckoned with, especially when your the OG


----------



## Max

Message me or something if you want me. I'm going back to Wontlyland now.

Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Shinsei

Enfp


----------



## Lacy

Enfp


----------



## Jaune

Infp


----------



## Lacy

Enfp


----------



## Jeffrei

Infp


----------



## Jaune

Enfp


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Esfp


----------



## Lacy

INFJ fits too well ><

INTJ perhaps ?


----------



## Clayfighter

Entp


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Intp


----------



## RaisinKG

infp


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Intp


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Entp


----------



## jjcu

Istp.


----------



## Bunny

Isfj.


----------



## Jaune

Isfp


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Esfp


----------



## RaisinKG

infp


----------



## Azure Dreamer

enfp


----------



## sometimes

Intj


----------



## Jaune

Infp


----------



## RaisinKG

enxp


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Intj


----------



## RaisinKG

Ah yes, the opposite game.

ESFP.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

flourine said:


> Ah yes, the opposite game.
> 
> ESFP.


 I'm just picking random letters that are different from the last 3 types i listed 

Leave it to a ISTJ to find a pattern.


----------



## Because_why_not

It's okay, Flo's a closet ISTJ. Aren't you, Flo? Muwahaha


----------



## RaisinKG

ESFP.

Your turn.


----------



## Because_why_not

ISTJ duuuh


----------



## Azure Dreamer

enfp


----------



## RaisinKG

Estp


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Entp


----------



## RaisinKG

but im already ENTP

ESFP


----------



## Eset

I N T J.


----------



## RaisinKG

Yes, Narci the ENTP.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

XXXX declare you unknown and unable to be typedroud:


----------



## Because_why_not

Everyone suggests INFP for INFJs... let's go with that

Flo: I'd say ISTJ but we've already established that that's what you are.


----------



## RaisinKG

Because_why_not said:


> I'd say ISTJ but we've already established that that's what you are.


really where where can i see this plaque. go cook some krabby patties for me? kk okay


----------



## Belzy

INTP

I don't know why...

This was meant for why not.


----------



## Because_why_not

STOP NINJA'ING ME! 

...ENFP

Flo: ISTJ without a dictionary.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Infp


----------



## RaisinKG

> Flo: ISTJ without a dictionary.


XXXX with infinite thesauruses
@Because_why_not BWN, thats your type


----------



## Because_why_not

You're missing a letter. There needs to be four. Booooo, Flo! Fail.

ISTJ


----------



## Eset

Who ever this lands on.

PeNis
So ISFP.


----------



## Eset

I s f j.


----------



## Shinsei

Estp


----------



## Eset

I s t j.


----------



## Lacy

Entp


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Infj


----------



## RaisinKG

Intj


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Enfp


----------



## bremen

Azure_Zalaire said:


> Enfp


But flourine is already an Enfp
----
Istp


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Fluorine changed it from entp today. Isfp


----------



## Because_why_not

Too much Se. Must be ESTP.


----------



## RaisinKG

Too much Ti. Must be ESTP.


----------



## Jaune

Too much Ne. Must be ESTP.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Entj to much unknown


----------



## Shinsei

too much Ti must be ESTP


----------



## RaisinKG

Shinsei said:


> too much Ti must be ESTP


Did I start a meme

INTP. Too much Ti.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Too much ne must be enfp


----------



## Shinsei

Too much Ni must be INTJ

I think you did start a meme


----------



## Lacy

Too much Te. Must an ENFJ


----------



## Shinsei

Too much Fe. Must be INFJ


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Too much fi must be infp


----------



## Shinsei

Too much Se must be ISFP


----------



## versace

Istp


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Isfp


----------



## Siri

INTJ. Reminds me of Light Yagami


----------



## Jaune

Your avatar makes me think ISTJ.


----------



## Eset

I s f p.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Infp


----------



## Aladdin Sane

Infp


----------



## leictreon

INFJ definitely


----------



## Because_why_not

You're too cute to be anything but an infp haha Erm as part of the game though, enfp...


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Entp


----------



## leictreon

I S F J, my dude


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Isfj, Brother!


----------



## Jaune

Infp


----------



## RaisinKG

Esfp


----------



## Because_why_not

Entj


----------



## RaisinKG

Because_why_not said:


> Entj


I'm already ENTJ tho

*Did you mean: INTJ?*

INFJ.


----------



## Because_why_not

No, I mean there isn't even an alternate type. You're just too much ENTJ to handle.


----------



## RaisinKG

Because_why_not said:


> No, I mean there isn't even an alternate type. You're just too much ENTJ to handle.


Indeed

ABWN BwN bw/yn


----------



## Eset

I n t p.


----------



## Jeffrei

So ESFJ --^


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Isfp


----------



## Jaune

Infp


----------



## Jeffrei

xxxx --^


----------



## RaisinKG

estp


----------



## Jaune

Entp


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Enfp


----------



## Jeffrei

Estp


----------



## bleghc

Enfp.


----------



## RaisinKG

entp


----------



## Jaune

Intp


----------



## Jakuri

Infj


----------



## RaisinKG

infj


----------



## Jeffrei

Isfp


----------



## Shinsei

Intj.


----------



## Jeffrei

ESFP most defiantly!


----------



## Shinsei

INTJ no equation can give an accurate result like that.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Entj


----------



## Shinsei

Intj


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Estp


----------



## Because_why_not

"INFJ" pffft lol.

ENTP. Uh-huh.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Isfp


----------



## Shinsei

Intj


----------



## Because_why_not

INTJ (because you're not one of them, either)


----------



## Shinsei

Esfj


----------



## Zelz

omit post


----------



## Shinsei

Ursi= ISTJ from our threads.

alt= INTJ


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Esfp


----------



## Shinsei

I like it.
ESTP


----------



## Jeffrei

ISTJ instead of ESFP.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Enfj


----------



## Because_why_not

ENTP, you are.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Isfp


----------



## Because_why_not

Inferior Si kicking in on ENTP - forgot he's already done that.


----------



## Jeffrei

Istp


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Enfj


----------



## Because_why_not

Infj (because that's not your real type)


----------



## Siri

ESFJ.... Nah


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Enfp


----------



## Siri

Entj


----------



## RaisinKG

isfp


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Esfj


----------



## RaisinKG

papyrus feels proud

INFP


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Infj


----------



## RaisinKG

I see.

ENFJ.


----------



## Eset

Definitely a SEE type.


----------



## Max

narcissistic said:


> Definitely a SEE type.


I SEE that you are about to type me ESFP  

Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Isfp


----------



## Eset

WontlyTheMoonBear said:


> I SEE that you are about to type me ESFP
> 
> Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


I just have great Ni, what can I say.

SEE is actually accurate for you so...

INFJ, don't know you well enough - Azure_Zalaire


----------



## RaisinKG

I see.


----------



## Jeffrei

Isfp


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Enfp


----------



## Jeffrei

Azure_Zalaire said:


> Enfp


XD I get that one a lot, ESTP


----------



## bremen

Enfj because you get enfp a lot.


----------



## Shinsei

Azure got 1k posts, now we should celebrate because it is actually worth it unlike yours BWN. XD

Anyway cold. INTJ


----------



## Eset

You just need to learn how to spam like I do, youngling.

INTJ.


----------



## Jeffrei

Esfj


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Intp


----------



## Eset

You're not cool enough to be an INTJ though,
so ISFJ.


----------



## Shinsei

Istp


----------



## Shinsei

INTJ-Yukinon?


----------



## Eset

> INTJ-Yukinon?


Yeah she is.

Who's your avatar again?


----------



## Shinsei

narcissistic said:


> Yeah she is.
> 
> Who's your avatar again?


Kagura from Gintama. She is an ESFP. Yea I know it seems hard to believe. But that is a screenshot I took when she was getting a photo taken for some event.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Infj


----------



## Jaune

Enfj


----------



## RaisinKG

Infp


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Boss


----------



## RaisinKG

Lol

ENFP


----------



## Scoobyscoob

If not ENxP then ISTP!!!


----------



## RaisinKG

Of course. The name's Flo, Flourines Bond.

ESTP


----------



## Scoobyscoob

fourine, you are 100% ISTP, or SLI in Socionics. ^_^y


----------



## RaisinKG

Scoobyscoob said:


> fourine, you are 100% ISTP, or SLI in Socionics. ^_^y


Oh yes.

ESTP.


----------



## Scoobyscoob

flourine said:


> Oh yes.
> 
> ESTP.


If I were an ESTP then I'm like the softest ESTP in the world. Ti turns me cold, I'm an ESP but in an Fi variant. Also yes, I am really intelligent. Not all ESFPs are dumb bimbos. XD

Also, you are 100% ISTP/SLI.


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Double Post.


----------



## Shinsei

Enfp


----------



## Scoobyscoob

I used to type ENFP as a kid because I'm actually a creative person... just not creative with Ne, I am creative with Se instead. I am an ESFP though, truly.

I'm getting ISTJ/LSI vibes from you Shinsei.


----------



## Max

Scoobyscoob said:


> I used to type ENFP as a kid because I'm actually a creative person... just not creative with Ne, I am creative with Se instead. I am an ESFP though, truly.
> 
> I'm getting ISTJ/LSI vibes from you Shinsei.


Ne has nothing to do with "being creative". Legit though, every function is creative in their own right. Ne is biased that way, because some people see it as "whacky and its users eccentric". It really isn't that whacky, if you know how to fully control it from what I read. It's actually useful then. 

Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Enfp


----------



## Scoobyscoob

WontlyTheMoonBear said:


> Ne has nothing to do with "being creative". Legit though, every function is creative in their own right. Ne is biased that way, because some people see it as "whacky and its users eccentric". It really isn't that whacky, if you know how to fully control it from what I read. It's actually useful then.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


Yes I agree with you, but I mean creative in the conventional sense such as being eccentric but very much idea oriented. Perhaps a bit clumsy but always lost in possibilities. I most certainly am not that type of person yet I can create a very aesthetic space on a budget or I can arrange your furniture in a way to maximize space and minimize in metrics such as, "stubbed toes"/hour, or "potted plants knocked over" per day. I sense that extroverted intuition is much less results oriented and it's their natural curiosity that drives them to continue on. I very much need metrics and milestones so that I don't think I'm wasting my time. So I say I'm not creative as Ne types are creative because I always need a goal and are reluctant to pursue an idea because it intrigues me. No, I need direction and I'm... I guess more focused in that way than scattered like Ne. Except when it comes to being physically decisive... don't get me started on that. :smile:

Oh and Azure = INFJ. Dyed in the wool INFJ. :smile:


----------



## bleghc

@Azure_Zalaire INFP.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Esfp


----------



## RaisinKG

infp


----------



## Eset

INTP af.
btw who's that avatar? She's cute.


----------



## RaisinKG

narcissistic said:


> INTP af.
> btw who's that avatar? She's cute.


Kaguya Houraisan

ENTP


----------



## Eset

touhou of course,
do you know anything other than that?

INTP.


----------



## RaisinKG

> touhou of course,
> do you know anything other than that?
> 
> INTP.


Yes i know more than just touhou, i'm so trash i'm involved in countless fandoms. also why INTP when I'm already listed as one lol

ENTP for inferior Si


----------



## Eset

> also why INTP when I'm already listed as one lol


I get this thread mixed up with:
"Is the person above accurately typed?"
sometimes.
Also, I believe you to be ENTP anyways, so INTP alternative.

INFP,
happy now?


----------



## RaisinKG

INFP in Te grip, duh.


----------



## Max

Scoobyscoob said:


> Yes I agree with you, but I mean creative in the conventional sense such as being eccentric but very much idea oriented. Perhaps a bit clumsy but always lost in possibilities. I most certainly am not that type of person yet I can create a very aesthetic space on a budget or I can arrange your furniture in a way to maximize space and minimize in metrics such as, "stubbed toes"/hour, or "potted plants knocked over" per day. I sense that extroverted intuition is much less results oriented and it's their natural curiosity that drives them to continue on. I very much need metrics and milestones so that I don't think I'm wasting my time. So I say I'm not creative as Ne types are creative because I always need a goal and are reluctant to pursue an idea because it intrigues me. No, I need direction and I'm... I guess more focused in that way than scattered like Ne. Except when it comes to being physically decisive... don't get me started on that.


Ne is also about the future and creating patterns too. I agree that it's not all about productivity and is idea based per se, but strong Ne users can still be productive, finish their projects, save money and be realistic in bringing their ideas into the real world per-se. I know some Se dominants who are insane, a bit of daydreamers, eccentric and bot very practical. They just wanna "appeal to the aesthetic or what is known" as a main priority: "Look at me, I ooze style and money. The things you can't have."



Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


----------



## RaisinKG

ESTP, becuz u were previously listed as ESFP


----------



## Eset

Ughh,
ESFPs with their massive dialogues that could just be sum'd up in few words, and completely ignores everyone else.
How can you be a Se-dom when you act like that???

ESFP for sure. - WontlyTheMoonBear

ENTJ with vulnerable Si. - flourine


----------



## RaisinKG

So INTP that an ESFJ you may be.


----------



## Amy

I sugest being an ESFJ. More empathy and social skills to you :wink:
@Scoobyscoob is your name related to Ylvis?


----------



## Scoobyscoob

flourine - Obvious IxTP is obvious. :smile:



WontlyTheMoonBear said:


> Ne is also about the future and creating patterns too. I agree that it's not all about productivity and is idea based per se, but strong Ne users can still be productive, finish their projects, save money and be realistic in bringing their ideas into the real world per-se. I know some Se dominants who are insane, a bit of daydreamers, eccentric and bot very practical. They just wanna "appeal to the aesthetic or what is known" as a main priority: "Look at me, I ooze style and money. The things you can't have."
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


Yes, as I was writing that, I was thinking more about NTPs than the NFPs. NFPs with Te would be more interested in bringing things to a close and delivering results. However, the ENFPs I know who work in a job they enjoy do very much get caught up in an idea or a fascination. Ne is simply less practical than Se, although I would say Ne types create more purpose than simple Se types, IMO. Without an NTJ to give me meaning I kind of live a meaningless life otherwise due to having weak Ni.

EDIT: Karla - ISFJ? Also no, when I was thinking of a username Scoobyscoob was the first word that popped into my head. XD


----------



## RaisinKG

> I sugest being an ESFJ. More empathy and social skills to you


Of course I can make spaghetti.



> flourine - Obvious IxTP is obvious.


Through the force Scooby Doo knows.


----------



## Eset

Scooby dooby doo just thinks everyone introverted is ISTP.

I'm gonna go and say you suck at Fe and Se.


----------



## Scoobyscoob

You've suddenly transformed into an ISTP! What the heck!?!? :shocked:

Also I suck at Se+Ti, Se+Fi? I am a freaking master.


----------



## Max

flourine said:


> ESTP, becuz u were previously listed as ESFP












Nathan Bateman; the best freaking ESTP scientist alive....


* *




....Until that evil INFJ bot screwed shit up for him xD






narcissistic said:


> Ughh,
> ESFPs with their massive dialogues that could just be sum'd up in few words, and completely ignores everyone else.
> How can you be a Se-dom when you act like that???
> 
> ESFP for sure. - WontlyTheMoobBear


I don't normally do long dialogues, but in your case INTP, I'm going to deliberately stretch out this sentence, which could be short, snappy and to the point in order to show you (and a might fine specimen you are at that) what this cool Moon Bear is totally capable of doing .





Scoobyscoob said:


> Yes, as I was writing that, I was thinking more about NTPs than the NFPs. NFPs with Te would be more interested in bringing things to a close and delivering results. However, the ENFPs I know who work in a job they enjoy do very much get caught up in an idea or a fascination. Ne is simply less practical than Se, although I would say Ne types create more purpose than simple Se types, IMO. Without an NTJ to give me meaning I kind of live a meaningless life otherwise due to having weak Ni.


Yeah, I know (useless slobs those xNTPs  ) Te is magic to FPs. It makes them productive as hell and toughen up more. It want results. It doesn't care how. It wants closure. The "ultimate Je" function. 

Simple Se types? Se isn't "simple" because it is "immediate". That's how it works. It can build up a complex world around it if it taps into Inferior Ni. 

Why do you need an NTJ to give you meaning? You can give yourself meaning if you open up your mind and a good book. "How to plan ahead". I'm not even "paranoid about the future". My Ni isn't that redundant at all, to be fair. Yeah, not my main focus but still works when I want it to. Focus is what it takes. 

Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Godney

How was your day?
ESFP: *Tells life story*


----------



## RaisinKG

> Scooby dooby doo just thinks everyone introverted is ISTP.
> 
> I'm gonna go and say you suck at Fe and Se.


ok
@Godney with an avi like that INFJ


----------



## Eset

> Also I suck at Se+Ti, Se+Fi? I am a freaking master.


That was specified to: flourine
Also I never stated anything about Ji.

ISFJ because avatar. - Godney (just in case you plebs think I'm talking about you i.e. ESFPlebs)

ESFJ because reasons. - flourine


----------



## RaisinKG

INFJ in a Ni-Ti loop + Kuudere + Dandere + obvious narci


----------



## Eset

> Dandere


Dandere?
Thought you would assume I was more:
kuudere + tsundere

Obviously a deredere in a Fe-Se loop


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Entp


----------



## Max

ESFP doesn't watch anime like INTPlebs because ESFP has a life :3 (See what happens when you keep a moon bear on here until all hours? Haha.)

On a side note: I hear rain outside. My Se wants me to. It sounds wet.

Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Eset

ESFP thinks outside.com is an interesting domain to visit.
What a naive pleb with poor taste.
It's all about: https://kissanime.to/


----------



## RaisinKG

No its all about Wikipedia


----------



## Scoobyscoob

narcissist - Obviously socially maladroit INTP. XD
flourine - A wonderful ISTP! You guys are like the second or third best or tied for second type in all of the MBTI IMO! 




WontlyTheMoonBear said:


> Yeah, I know (useless slobs those xNTPs  ) Te is magic to FPs. It makes them productive as hell and toughen up more. It want results. It doesn't care how. It wants closure. The "ultimate Je" function.
> 
> Simple Se types? Se isn't "simple" because it is "immediate". That's how it works. It can build up a complex world around it if it taps into Inferior Ni.
> 
> Why do you need an NTJ to give you meaning? You can give yourself meaning if you open up your mind and a good book. "How to plan ahead". I'm not even "paranoid about the future". My Ni isn't that redundant at all, to be fair. Yeah, not my main focus but still works when I want it to. Focus is what it takes.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


Yes, if those slovenly xNTPs weren't useful as fodder, we wouldn't even need them at all.  MWAHAHAHA*coughcough* I'm kidding, I don't think like that. To me, I much prefer Te derived from Ni as that makes me the most productive and "useful" to a person. Te derived from Si is also good and usually more practical but not as enjoyable as receiving direction from an INTJ.

Erm well I meant simple as in I'm a man of simple needs. Food, shelter, love, sex and an outlet for my energy are all I need. Yes, I can build complex stuff too but that's not my natural inclination and I'd certainly foist that on to someone else if at all possible.  Any INTJs around to take up the call? XD

Hahah, well I guess I mentioned NTJs because I have an INTJ to do that for me already, so that frees me up to focus on other, more enjoyable things. Like achieving a goal or hitting the results I want. :smile:


----------



## RaisinKG

> flourine - A wonderful ISTP! You guys are like the second or third best or tied for second type in all of the MBTI IMO!


I see.


----------



## Max

narcissistic said:


> ESFP thinks outside.com is an interesting domain to visit.
> What a naive pleb with poor taste.
> It's all about: https://kissanime.to/


This is a song for y'all INTPs who don't wanna leave your man caves: https://youtu.be/dbPcVEv0Zb4



Scoobyscoob said:


> Yes, if those slovenly xNTPs weren't useful as fodder, we wouldn't even need them at all.  MWAHAHAHA*coughcough* I'm kidding, I don't think like that. To me, I much prefer Te derived from Ni as that makes me the most productive and "useful" to a person. Te derived from Si is also good and usually more practical but not as enjoyable as receiving direction from an INTJ.
> 
> Erm well I meant simple as in I'm a man of simple needs. Food, shelter, love, sex and an outlet for my energy are all I need. Yes, I can build complex stuff too but that's not my natural inclination and I'd certainly foist that on to someone else if at all possible.  Any INTJs around to take up the call? XD
> 
> Hahah, well I guess I mentioned NTJs because I have an INTJ to do that for me already, so that frees me up to focus on other, more enjoyable things. Like achieving a goal or hitting the results I want.


INTJs who are somewhat in touch with reality are awesome. The ones that aren't deserve to be sectioned xD

I am simple too. Until I go inside my mind when I can. Lol. There is some weird stuff that goes on in there.

Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Eset

ESFP, the simple man with a simple life.



> narcissist - Obviously socially maladroit INTP. XD


It's funny how you say that, yet ISTPs are just as socially inept.


----------



## Shinsei

7w6


----------



## Max

I'm giving you a night call to tell you how I feel.
I wanna drive you through the night down the hills.
I'm gonna tell you somethin' you don't wanna hear.
I'm gonna show you were it's dark but have no fear. 


There's something inside you INTP, it's called Fe,
They're talking about you Pleb, but you're still the same.
There's something inside you, it's called Fe,
They're taking about you, use your Fe to engage 

(This song makes me wanna drive and kick a drug dealer's ass).

Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Scoobyscoob

WontlyTheMoonBear said:


> This is a song for y'all INTPs who don't wanna leave your man caves: https://youtu.be/dbPcVEv0Zb4
> 
> 
> 
> INTJs who are somewhat in touch with reality are awesome. The ones that aren't deserve to be sectioned xD
> 
> I am simple too. Until I go inside my mind when I can. Lol. There is some weird stuff that goes on in there.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


Yes, unfortunately there are a lot of unhealthy INTJs who are seemingly cut off from the rest of the world and out of touch with reality. I do know quite a few healthy and social INTJs though and they're just awesome. Most are male though, female INTJs are more akin to finding a unicorn. :tongue:


----------



## Eset

> They're taking about you, use your Fe to engage


Nah bro, improving my Se would be more beneficial. 
I see Se as the happy function.

ESFPs, teach me happiness.


----------



## Max

Scoobyscoob said:


> Yes, unfortunately there are a lot of unhealthy INTJs who are seemingly cut off from the rest of the world and out of touch with reality. I do know quite a few healthy and social INTJs though and they're just awesome. Most are male though, female INTJs are more akin to finding a unicorn. :tongue:


I think the males outnumber females 2 to 1 or something. I know healthy INTJs are awesome. Se engages them in life. 


narcissistic said:


> Nah bro, improving my Se would be more beneficial.
> I see Se as the happy function.
> 
> ESFPs, teach me happiness.


Se is the happy function? Hahaha.

You think I am happy? 

I'm not a 7. 

Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Eset

> Se is the happy function? Hahaha.


Indeed.



> You think I am happy?


Indeed.



> I'm not a 7.


You still got a little bit of 7 in you.

ESFPs are no longer happy people, confirmed.


----------



## Shinsei

9w8 am just throwing random shit.


----------



## Amy

@Godney your sig is so fucking funny! What an irony, because you're not.
Consider the ENFP life, please.


----------



## Max

narcissistic said:


> Indeed.
> 
> 
> Indeed.
> 
> 
> You still got a little bit of 7 in you.
> 
> ESFPs are no longer happy people, confirmed.


This is a happy ESFP song:
https://youtu.be/ZTzH4he7hP8 

Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Shinsei

Yeah 7w8


----------



## Max

Shinsei said:


> Yeah 7w8


I dont really care about enneagram but whatever. 

INTJ. 

Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Shinsei

WontlyTheMoonBear said:


> I dont really care about enneagram but whatever.
> 
> INTJ.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


It was a joke. LOL 

ENTJ


----------



## Max

Shinsei said:


> It was a joke. LOL
> 
> ENTJ


I should be an actor to be fair. 

You got my lifted, feeling so gifted. INTJ how you get so Ni?

Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Azure Dreamer

ensp


----------



## Jeffrei

Estp


----------



## Azure Dreamer

eNfp


----------



## Shinsei

Entj


----------



## Jeffrei

Esfp!


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Infj


----------



## Shinsei

Enfj


----------



## Jeffrei

Azure_Zalaire said:


> Infj


o.0 sayeth wha?


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Infp


----------



## Jeffrei

Azure_Zalaire said:


> Infp


Now your just making stuff up. XD


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Isfj


----------



## bremen

Intj


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Estp


----------



## bremen

Unknown


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Cold


----------



## bremen

Blue


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Noble


----------



## bremen

Master


----------



## Azure Dreamer

ColdNobility said:


> Master


O.O
..............
Partner


----------



## bremen

> O.O


I thought you'd get the wrong idea,check your post rank baka.

Isfj


----------



## Azure Dreamer

ColdNobility said:


> I thought you'd get the wrong idea,check your post rank baka.
> 
> Isfj


Oh my derp... lol
Advanced estp yup


----------



## RaisinKG

intp


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Entj


----------



## Jaune

Isfj


----------



## bremen

Intj


----------



## RaisinKG

intj


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Istj


----------



## RaisinKG

isfj


----------



## Siri

Intj @Azure_Zalaire
@flourine ESTJ


----------



## Jaune

Infj


----------



## RaisinKG

well of course @Siri
@Jaune Valjaune INFP


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Estp


----------



## RaisinKG

intj


----------



## Siri

Estj


----------



## RaisinKG

intp


----------



## Shinsei

Infj


----------



## RaisinKG

intp


----------



## Shinsei

Intj


----------



## RaisinKG

where is this Nite coming from? 

Definitely INFJ.


----------



## Shinsei

flourine said:


> where is this Nite coming from?
> 
> Definitely INFJ.


Am not going to lie it took me a while to figure out why you were saying Nite, only to realise that is the Dom and aux for "Perspective effectiveness". Just another idiotic moment. LOL


----------



## RaisinKG

I see you go to that particular website.

ENTJ


----------



## Shinsei

Nope I just watched their video. 

ENFJ


----------



## Eset

I n f j.


----------



## RaisinKG

ENTP for the lulz


----------



## Eset

Ul-Ti-Ma-Te-We-Ea-Bo-O!


----------



## RaisinKG

narcissistic said:


> Ul-Ti-Ma-Te-We-Ea-Bo-O!


same for


----------



## Shinsei

INFP
I don't get the joke.


----------



## Eset

> I don't get the joke.


I think the plane has a name that you say as "you".
So:
"same for you".

Must be an ESFP if you didn't get that.


----------



## Shinsei

Must be INTJ for thinking ESFP have lower intelligence than them.


----------



## Eset

I mean they do literally have no Ti.

Must be an ESFJ for standing up to the ESFPlebs.


----------



## Shinsei

> I mean they do literally have no Ti.


LMAO must be ISTP for praising Ti as the superior function.


----------



## Eset

Shinsei said:


> LMAO must be ISTP for praising Ti as the superior function.


Must be type idiot for thinking I'd want to be a Se user after insulting Se users i.e. Ti-Se (ISTP).


----------



## Shinsei

Must be ENTJ for getting too salty and you missed a word.


----------



## Eset

> you missed a word.


How so?

ISTJ.


----------



## Max

You all literally have no life. You've all been at this thread for hours lol.

Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Shinsei

Narci:"Must be *the* type of idiot" Must be INTJ to miss detail

Wontly: What do you expect? two socially inept Introverts who have nothing better to do are going to spend their time on the internet. Must be an ESFP.


----------



## Eset

How do INFJs miss details?

ENTP.


----------



## Max

Shinsei said:


> Wontly: What the expect, two socially inept Introverts who have nothing better to do are going to spend their time on the internet. Must be an ESFP.


Lol, or one lazy extrovert who wants to sleep and eat. Tomorrow, I'l be gone 

ENTJ


Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Shinsei

Narci I changed it. Must be BWN type for no reason what so ever.


----------



## Shinsei

WontlyTheMoonBear said:


> Lol, or one lazy extrovert who wants to sleep and eat. Tomorrow, I'l be gone
> 
> ENTJ
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


It is actually night time here soooo there you go.


----------



## Max

Shinsei said:


> It is actually night time here soooo there you go.


I was talking about me and you  Bad ENTJiraffe.

Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Shinsei

Fair point.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Infp


----------



## Jaune

Intp


----------



## Siri

Infp


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Isfp


----------



## The red spirit

Infp


----------



## RaisinKG

Infp


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Infp


----------



## skycloud86

Isfj


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Infj


----------



## bremen

Istp


----------



## Eset

I n t j.


----------



## bremen

Yo dawg I heard you liked Estj

Estj


----------



## RaisinKG

Intj


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Entp


----------



## RaisinKG

infp


----------



## Rafiki

Isfj


----------



## RaisinKG

isfp


----------



## Jeffrei

esfj


----------



## RaisinKG

I c what u did there

INTJ


----------



## Jeffrei

flourine said:


> I c what u did there
> 
> INTJ


What show is that gif from? I think I recognize it.


----------



## RaisinKG

Google is our omniscient God, it has all the answers @BloxezCola


----------



## Jeffrei

flourine said:


> Google is our omniscient God, it has all the answers @BloxezCola


Ok, yeah. I have legit never heard of that show before.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Estp at bloxezcola


----------



## RaisinKG

intj


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Esfp


----------



## Eset

Witches = INFP
Too cute to be alive = ESFP (seriously that avatar is cute overkill)


----------



## Siri

Entp


----------



## RaisinKG

intp


----------



## Azure Dreamer

entp


----------



## Because_why_not

INFJ (we all know you're an ENTP, stop lying)


----------



## Azure Dreamer

INFP sorry i'm a broken record right now damn inferior Si


----------



## Because_why_not

Neither INFP nor INFJ have inferior Si....

#ENTPfails


----------



## RaisinKG

Too Ne. Must be ENFP.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Too observant with Se. Must be ESTJ


----------



## Jaune

Your avatar is too Fi. INFP.


----------



## Jeffrei

ENTJ for you! x3


----------



## RaisinKG

Too much Ne must be ENFP


----------



## Jeffrei

flourine said:


> Too much Ne must be ENFP


Whats "Ne?"


----------



## Siri

Enfp


----------



## Jaune

Isfj


----------



## Siri

Infj


----------



## Jakuri

Going with INFJ.


----------



## Siri

INFJ as well


----------



## Jaune

Same for you (INFJ).


----------



## Siri

INtj


----------



## Popinjay

Infj


----------



## Jakuri

ENTJ

welcome back from the retirement.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

Infp


----------



## RaisinKG

BloxezCola said:


> Whats "Ne?"


your new dominant function


----------



## Jeffrei

flourine said:


> your new dominant function


Oh... that explains something. I just don't know what yet. XD


----------



## RaisinKG

bloxezcola said:


> oh... That explains something. I just don't know what yet. Xd


enfp


----------



## Jaune

Intj


----------



## Shinsei

Infj


----------



## RaisinKG

istj duh


----------



## Shinsei

Istp


----------



## RaisinKG

@Shinsei ISFP


----------



## Shinsei

flourine said:


> @Shinsei ISFP


What was the point in mentioning me

ESFP for time wasting.


----------



## RaisinKG

notice me @Shinsei


----------



## Jaune

ESFJ for wanting to be noticed.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Esfj


----------



## valentinebruce

Yes it Is a good decision...


----------



## Jaune

Istj


----------



## RaisinKG

enfp because Flandre


----------



## Jaune

Infp


----------



## Siri

Infp


----------



## Jeffrei

flourine said:


> istj duh


No no no, ISFJ! Shinsei is obviously an ESFP.


----------



## Shinsei

BloxezCola said:


> No no no, ISFJ! Shinsei is obviously an ESFP.


i'll give you a brand new type that has never been seen before:
you ready:

* *




Sexy-tj




INTJ for you


----------



## Jaune

Intp


----------



## Eset

I n f p.


----------



## Because_why_not

F i r e


----------



## Eset




----------



## Siri

INFJ (for the witch)


----------



## Because_why_not

Seal


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Infj


----------



## Eset

potato.


----------



## RaisinKG

couch.


----------



## Azazel

7xl☼


----------



## Because_why_not

B I R D
@flourine: Piiiiiiiie


----------



## RaisinKG

Potato


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Chip


----------



## RaisinKG

Hey... that rhymes!

RHYM


----------



## Eset

p o o p.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Dork


----------



## Because_why_not

Entp


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Intp finally got all 16 done took me tricking you long enough to pull it off.


----------



## RaisinKG

INTJ for sure.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Definitely this type:


----------



## Eset

f a g g


----------



## Azure Dreamer

sorry to disappoint you but your just not my type


----------



## Shinsei

Azure_Zalaire said:


> sorry to disappoint you but your just not my type


.:wink:


----------



## RaisinKG

Not my type

ISTJ bacon


----------



## Shinsei

flourine said:


> Not my type
> 
> ISTJ bacon


I am your type. Stop being tsundere.


----------



## RaisinKG

Rly prove it


----------



## Shinsei

flourine said:


> Rly prove it


:blushed::kitteh:. See


----------



## Endologic

I was gonna say INFJ, but your signature makes me think you're an ISFP Narutarded weeaboo.

But hey, that's just a


----------



## RaisinKG

ISTP


----------



## Jaune

Intp


----------



## Acadia

istp


----------



## RaisinKG

istp


----------



## Jeffrei

esfp


----------



## RaisinKG

haha

INTJ


----------



## jjcu

Istp


----------



## bremen

Estp


----------



## RaisinKG

INTJ for sure


----------



## bremen

Can I join the brotherhood with shinsei and you then?:s

Entp


----------



## RaisinKG

Of course. @ColdNobility


----------



## Shinsei

@flourine and @ColdNobility Am an INFJ, join the unicorn master race. We shall have lots of sweet pillow fights.


----------



## bremen

Shinsei said:


> @flourine and @ColdNobility Am an INFJ, join the unicorn master race. We shall have lots of sweet pillow fights.


Intjs>all mbti types thats why its called master race


----------



## Shinsei

ColdNobility said:


> Intjs>all mbti types thats why its called master race


INTJs are overated plebs who dream of ruling the world one day. We can beat those guys with the power of unicorns. We had hitler on our side.


----------



## bremen

Shinsei said:


> INTJs are overated plebs who dream of ruling the world one day. We can beat those guys with the power of unicorns. We had hitler on our side.


Hitler was an infp I think.also infjs may be unicorns but we intjs are the one who ride them.


----------



## Shinsei

ColdNobility said:


> Hitler was an infp I think.also infjs may be unicorns but we intjs are the one who ride them.


 the power of unicorns is strong with this one, Join the pink side


----------



## RaisinKG

Shinsei said:


> INTJs are overated plebs who dream of ruling the world one day. We can beat those guys with the power of unicorns. We had hitler on our side.


Oh, your an INFJ now?

INTJ


----------



## bremen

Shinsei said:


> the power of unicorns is strong with this one, Join the pink side


Give me a week or so I might change


----------



## RaisinKG

Nah Join the Dark Side we have cookies @ColdNobility


----------



## Rafiki

ISTP
6w7


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Estp 5


----------



## DigitalPsyche

INFP 4w3


----------



## Jaune

INTP 4w5


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Estj


----------



## RaisinKG

ENFP due to persistance


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Intp


----------



## Because_why_not

INFJ. You know why.


----------



## Eset

The one with the 4 letters.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

The one with 5 letters


----------



## Rafiki

The fifth letter


----------



## Jaune

The 6thish letter.


----------



## Because_why_not

Isfp


----------



## Jaune

You can be an ISFP too.


----------



## RaisinKG

ENTJ for sure


----------



## Because_why_not

Apple!


----------



## Jaune

Orange!


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Banana


----------



## RaisinKG

Chocolate bar


----------



## Because_why_not

You are: PIES


----------



## RaisinKG

Not pie. Cookie.


----------



## Because_why_not

Cookie's too many letters.

Poor Pie. Your type is: APIE - it's just hard trying to find your variant is all


----------



## RaisinKG

Ok then, COOK.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Ninja


----------



## RaisinKG

no. NINJ.


----------



## Because_why_not

Wana-b


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Fapy?


----------



## RaisinKG

no. MEEP.


----------



## Because_why_not

If you travel throught the foridden forest, cross the river Styx, murder Cerberus, challenge Zeus, and bring his thunderbolt to Thor, he will tell you your true type.

It is...

...


* *


----------



## RaisinKG

What a journey. I wish I could bake pies as good as my mum. @Because_why_not


----------



## Because_why_not

flourine said:


> What a journey. I wish I could bake pies as good as my mum. @Because_why_not


Well you can't. Because you are not a mum. Only mums have the secret to baking the perfect pie. That's how yours made you.

APIE


----------



## Jaune

Pinkie Pie


----------



## Rafiki

British gerbilmeister


----------



## RaisinKG

Pancake Master of the Treehouse


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Sith


----------



## RaisinKG

Jedi


----------



## bremen

powahhh


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Ice type
@Because_why_not type= Moma! :happy::wink:


----------



## bremen

Isfj


----------



## RaisinKG

Water type


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Psychic type


----------



## Because_why_not

Azure_Zalaire said:


> Ice type
> @Because_why_not type= Moma! :happy::wink:


Why did you tag me, you creepy stalker? Just to highlight how you're all copying me? I am a leader after all.



flourine said:


> Water type


APIE


----------



## RaisinKG

your type = GOOD


----------



## Shinsei

Flourine is too adorable to type.


----------



## Zelz

own


----------



## Because_why_not

Flo: Don't call me "good". I'm frecking awesome!

Ursi: BEAR


----------



## Zelz

o->


----------



## RaisinKG

girl


----------



## Because_why_not

Professor Oak?


----------



## Ernilthur

Sometimes seems ENTP-ish, but probably still ESTP


----------



## RaisinKG

ENFJ because Loki


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Unknown


----------



## RaisinKG

Omni


----------



## Ernilthur

flourine said:


> ENFJ because Loki


I've seen Loki typed as all of the xNxJs, but to me he seems most like an INFJ.

Anyway: INTx because Patchouli Knowledge.


----------



## Because_why_not

ESTP because it's cool and I'm such a nice person to let you have a taste


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Enfj


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

On the next episode of Samurai Red Riding Hood. ISTP.


----------



## RaisinKG

istp


----------



## Firelily

enfp ?? because your coming up with random things


----------



## Catwalk

Isfp™.


----------



## RaisinKG

ye


----------



## Firelily

s


----------



## Firelily

spells yes


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

SK-II advertisement. The ballroom mask. Phantom of the Opera.. Christine.

ISFx


----------



## Firelily

Entp


----------



## RaisinKG

Ya must be entp


----------



## Firelily

yes i am

so must you


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Entp for everyone!:shocked:


----------



## Firelily

expect you that is


----------



## RaisinKG

Ye entp


----------



## Firelily

:wink:


----------



## Rafiki

ENTP
based on the colombina


----------



## Because_why_not

INFP cos you seem so cute and cuddley all alone <3


----------



## RaisinKG

Esfp


----------



## Because_why_not

*yawn* KTAJ


----------



## Firelily

I would go with ESFP for your actual type


----------



## Because_why_not

Ah no, it was on another thread. There I told your type 100%

LTRS


----------



## Firelily

No still ESFP


----------



## Because_why_not

It's boring when people respond with the same thing over and over again, isn't it, LTRS?


----------



## RaisinKG

yes.


----------



## Jakuri

intp this time around.


----------



## RaisinKG

infp


----------



## Because_why_not

APPL (for your KTAJ)


----------



## Jaune

KTAJ, whatever that means.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Estp


----------



## Jaune

Intj


----------



## Because_why_not

Jaune Valjaune said:


> KTAJ, whatever that means.


:laughing:

Cottage. Flo is pie. Didn't you know?

And EEMO/ISFP


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Aliv/estp


----------



## Because_why_not

INFJ (You know why)


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Deth


----------



## Because_why_not

How am I ALIV and DETH?

ENTP alt type: INFJ


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Life asked death, “Why do people love me but hate you?” Death responded, “Because, you are a beautiful lie and I am a painful truth”.

LIFE/DETH


----------



## Because_why_not

****


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Well aren't you looking hot there  .. Oops wrong thread.

ENFJ


----------



## Because_why_not

Meh, you've been a try-hard fail flirt with me for a while. It's starting to bore me now...

INFJ


----------



## Jaune

Esfp


----------



## bremen

Istj cool kid table


----------



## Azure Dreamer

ISTP to join the cool kid table


----------



## RaisinKG

intj


----------



## Because_why_not

Aple


----------



## Jaune

DEAD (POOL variant)


----------



## BatFlapClap

ISFPoodle


----------



## Diavolo

Infp


----------



## Jaune

Intp


----------



## RaisinKG

isfp


----------



## bremen

Intp


----------



## Because_why_not

Enfp 100%


----------



## RaisinKG

enfp


----------



## bremen

Everything except xntp


----------



## Because_why_not

God you're so ENFP it hurts!!!


----------



## bremen

You're so Entp that to be true to yourself,you have to change your type and imitate them


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Intp


----------



## Because_why_not

Go away, ENTP. More serious people are talking.


----------



## RaisinKG

Says the ENTP, must be ENTJ!!! @Because_why_not 

or just another ABWN


----------



## Because_why_not

Poor KTAJ types can't pick up on obvious sarcasm and self-inflicting humour so try to jump in like they are the clever ones in this.


----------



## Rafiki

ENTP 
KILL me


----------



## RaisinKG

CAKE (Pan variant)


----------



## Because_why_not

COPY (CAT variant)


----------



## bremen

ColdNobility said:


> You're so Entp that to be true to yourself,you have to change your type and imitate them


.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Infp


----------



## RaisinKG

intp


----------



## bremen

Having everything is technically possessing nothing


----------



## Jaune

Istj


----------



## RaisinKG

ColdNobility said:


> Having everything is technically possessing nothing


insightful, i must ponder this... OOH SHINY!

Above: ISFP


----------



## bremen

Just flourine things

Type:mbti


----------



## Because_why_not

I don't joke.

You do though, ENFP.


----------



## Jaune

Entj


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Intj


----------



## Jaune

Infp


----------



## Rafiki




----------



## RaisinKG

infp


----------



## Siri

Enfp


----------



## Jaune

Infj


----------



## Tsubaki

Estp


----------



## Siri

Entj


----------



## Max

No. Robots have no feelings or types 

Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Siri

;_;

Estj


----------



## MoonMoon21

Istp


----------



## Siri

Infj


----------



## bremen

Ixtx


----------



## Jaune

Cold*N*ob*i*lity


----------



## Siri

Type: ROCK


----------



## RaisinKG

intp


----------



## Because_why_not

You are KTAJ but maybe could pass for APLE too.


----------



## RaisinKG

Probably a ABWN (BWN Variant)


----------



## Because_why_not

Why do you keep coming back, KTAJ? You like the attention. Makes me think APLE. (Both are APIE variant btw)


----------



## RaisinKG

yes i would be APLE but you would be ORNG


----------



## Because_why_not

flourine said:


> yes i would be APLE but you would be ORNG


Hm, clever. Clear KTAJ.


----------



## Jaune

Maybe LEMN


----------



## Because_why_not

Mrng


----------



## Siri

Arrr


----------



## Jaune

Istj


----------



## Jakuri

istp


----------



## Jaune

Entp


----------



## The red spirit

Intp


----------



## Eset

@Jaune Valjaune
Since when did you become an ESTP?

*The red spirit:*

INFP.


----------



## RaisinKG

infp


----------



## Siri

Inxp


----------



## Jakuri

intp


----------



## RaisinKG

infp via fi vibes


----------



## Because_why_not

Oh, no. Thank you but I'm much too shy hehe.

Perhaps ENFP? Oh, I don't know. Is that one you'd be happy with? xx


----------



## versace

Because_why_not said:


> You know, if you say ENTJ, I believe you, Scoob. Oh, alternate type? Sorry. Perhaps one that you like? I dun't know... Oh, sorry.
> 
> (And keep up, @versace, I'm ISFJ now haha)


Dude choose one already!!!! :laughing:


----------



## Scoobyscoob

versace said:


> Dude choose one already!!!! :laughing:


A delightful ESTJ. :smile: flourine is our resident smart INTJ/ISTP combo though (although she might just be a smart ESFP). :smile: BWN is a flaming ESFP. :laughing:


----------



## Because_why_not

Whatever you say sweetie xx




versace said:


> Dude choose one already!!!! :laughing:


Why limit yourself? Test the playing field before choosing a side :wink:


----------



## Endologic

Given that you apparently joined in July this year and are the busiest person on this entire website (already a super member and all that shit) you're probably a hermit with no life and endless boredom.
Also, your name is most likely your motivation for doing all of this.

INTP

Actually, nevermind.
You can't decide on your type.

There's no way in hell you're one of us.

Ixxx (insert cognitive functions here)


----------



## Scoobyscoob

If you weren't an ESFP I would be very surprised. Also please don't call me "sweetie", I'm not your child. :smile:

Emologic = Typed correctly.


----------



## RaisinKG

Intj?


----------



## Because_why_not

Anything you want, my darling. Oh do you want cake? Let me just bake one for you xx



Scoobyscoob said:


> If you weren't an ESFP I would be very surprised. Also please don't call me "sweetie", I'm not your child. :smile:


.... Sweetie.
Come at me, bro.

(Also, I hope you're sitting down, because you're so surprised at my true type)
@Emologic Well, you're right on the endless boredom parts


----------



## RaisinKG

nah i want cookie cake


----------



## Scoobyscoob

A wonderful little ESFP. Cake making is in the plan and is in the works. :smile:


----------



## Jakuri

Oops ninja'd. Will wing this and go with ENTP.


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Nah, INTJ/ESFP frankenstein. roud:


----------



## RaisinKG

Infp


----------



## Scoobyscoob

INTJ/ESFP frankenflourine. :smile:


----------



## Scarlet Eyes

Entp


----------



## Jakuri

The other Ni-Se type...going with INFJ.


----------



## RaisinKG

INFP because fi vibes lolol


----------



## Because_why_not

Any you want xx



flourine said:


> nah i want cookie cake


But, that would still be a cake, wouldn't it? Unless if you mean those ones where it's two warm, freshly baked cookies with ice cream and stuff in between. MMMM. Yum. ... Let me fix that up for you, sweetie xxx


----------



## Doccium

Here, have a slice of this delicious ENFJ-pizza.


----------



## RaisinKG

Very INTP


----------



## Because_why_not

Okay, so I have orders of a cookie and a pizza from INTP (am I right...??? Sorry if not sweetie) 

Who else before I go shopping xxx


----------



## Endologic

@flourine

Let's see: Flandre = Flandere = Yandere = INFJ


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Hm, perhaps ISTP if we need an alternative typing.

#flourine4life


----------



## RaisinKG

very INTJ


----------



## Because_why_not

Let's see. Double ninja'd me....


Flo: KTAJ Pie

Scoob: ISFP
@Emologic Whatever type @narcissistic is. He likes to turn everything into his geeky Otaku world to "logic" too.

Whatever... Because_why_not is back babies!!!


----------



## Eset

Flourine does have strong ties to INTP anyways.


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Flaming ESFP. :wink:

narcissistic = Plain 'ol INTP.

#flourine4life


----------



## RaisinKG

yes, an INTP you are.


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Type = frankenflourine :smile:


----------



## Jakuri

INTJ Frankenstein :3


----------



## Because_why_not

Some kind of INFP....
@Scoobyscoob Same old boring "joke (?)"?

ISFP trying to be popular and failing as usual.

OH GOD! Its good to be back!


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Jakuri said:


> INTJ Frankenstein :3


Another frankenflourine. roud:

Bwn = flaming ESFP. Nothing new to see here.


----------



## Endologic

Because_why_not said:


> *Emologic* Whatever type *narcissistic* is. He likes to turn everything into his geeky Otaku world to "logic" too.
> 
> Whatever... Because_why_not is back babies!!!


It's actually something called _Crack Logic_.

It was invented by Sigmund Freud.


----------



## Doccium

An ENTP you will be.


----------



## Because_why_not

INTP. Why? Because why not.



Emologic said:


> It's actually something called _Crack Logic_.
> 
> It was invented by Sigmund Freud.


Tut tut, just copying someone else are we? Well, if you're going for Freud then you'd also need the "Make it up as you go along" and "Change your ideas if others don't seem to agree" logic too.

Plus sex. Loads and loads of sex.

But INTPs may struggle on that last part. (Wrong thread? Oh well. Come at me, mods ... No, don't really get the on me....)


----------



## Eset

@Jakuri

That new avatar is soo cute!!









*Scoobyscoob:*

Don't know you, but ESxJ.

*Emologic:*

Don't know you, but INxJ.

*Doccium:*

Don't know you, but INxP.


----------



## RaisinKG

ENTP for sure


----------



## Because_why_not

narcissistic said:


> @Jakuri
> 
> That new avatar is soo cute!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Scoobyscoob:*
> 
> Don't know you, but ESxJ.
> 
> *Emologic:*
> 
> Don't know you, but INxJ.
> 
> *Doccium:*
> 
> Don't know you, but INxP.


Great Si. You missed me. :dry:



flourine said:


> ENTP for sure


KTAJ. Why are you in any sort of doubt. Accept it.


----------



## Eset

> Great Si. You missed me.


I value typing the new people/ people who I haven't typed yet more than typing the same people over and over again.
I've typed you countless times.


----------



## Because_why_not

You keep changing your mind on my type anyway. You've called me possible (in no particular order): ESFJ, ENFJ, ENTJ, ENTP, ENFP, ESFP and ESTP (could even be missing one maybe idk)

Your type: MEHH


----------



## Eset

Azure_Zalaire said:


> ENTP
> 
> On a unrelated note you both know no one is going to win this so why are you both trying so hard?


To see who cracks first,
Bwn: by her contradictions and inconsistencies being challenged. 
Me: having to challenge someone in denial and insecure over their own type.


----------



## Because_why_not

narcissistic said:


> Wow, won't even comment on your relation to creative Ti and uses past things that happened few times to justify why I am _wrong_.
> 
> Your insecurity is bugging me.


*Snort* Your personal insults (saying that I'm insecure) just shows how unable you are to have a sound argument because you're too busy trying to get an emotional reaction from me.

Well, INTPs don't have emotions. You'd know that if you were actually logical.

And yes, I tell everyone they're wrong though. But don't expect any reasons to go along with it.

Ugh! You're such a tsundere!


----------



## bremen

Because_why_not said:


> 1) The type changes are just for fun, not change. I just want to see how funny I can be in one - that's all.
> 
> 2) Could be Fi. (See my comments in this post to Narci)
> 
> 3) It is popular for other types too. Common is not certainty


Okay,_you answered all my points,_my pointless effort to type you ends here.

Obviously you can refute all my points because even if all signs point toward you being Entp,_theres always a possibility or a way to prove that you could be another type.

I mean,_it is possible that you are another type,_I just don't see it from my perspective,_thats why I needed to confirm it by arguing against you.


Azure_Zalaire said:


> ENTP
> On a unrelated note you both know no one is going to win this so why are you both trying so hard?


Conversations like this make for a good change from the usual threads.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

What makes you so positive over BWN then?

Fair enough Coldnobility carry on then.


----------



## Eset

> *Snort* Your personal insults (saying that I'm insecure) just shows how unable you are to have a sound argument because you're too busy trying to get an emotional reaction from me.


Ironic much?



> Well, INTPs don't have emotions. You'd know that if you were actually logical.


I never said they didn't, 
and you're not INTP.



> And yes, I tell everyone they're wrong though. But don't expect any reasons to go along with it.


Exactly what I mean by: Unable to refute.



> Ugh! You're such a tsundere!


I know, 
but I'll never be dere with you.
I dislike insecure people the most.


----------



## versace

Because_why_not said:


> Whatever you say sweetie xx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why limit yourself? Test the playing field before choosing a side :wink:


Good point, man. Don't take this the wrong way but what's causing you to be unsure of your MBTI?


----------



## Because_why_not

Azure_Zalaire said:


> What makes you so positive over BWN then?
> Fair enough Coldnobility carry on then.


Because he thinks he knows better than the people he's talking about.



ColdNobility said:


> Okay,_you answered all my points,_my pointless effort to type you ends here.
> Obviously you can refute all my points because even if all signs point toward you being Entp,_theres always a possibility or a way to prove that you could be another type.
> I mean,_it is possible that you are another type,_I just don't see it from my perspective,_thats why I needed to confirm it by arguing against you.
> Conversations like this make for a good change from the usual threads.


We've been arguing? All this time I thought it was just me telling you all that you're wrong :shocked:



narcissistic said:


> To see who cracks first,
> Bwn: by her contradictions and inconsistencies being challenged.
> Me: having to challenge someone in denial and insecure over their own type.


1) I don't have insecurities or inconsistancies.
2) If this is about me, how will _you_ crack? Why are you bringing yourself into it.
3) Why is everyone calling me a female???



narcissistic said:


> Ironic much?
> I never said they didn't,
> and you're not INTP.
> Exactly what I mean by: Unable to refute.
> I dislike *insecure people* the most.


Instead of just pointing out irony and following yourself, you make a better not to do it. Your insults take any credibility from you, especially since they are ungrounded accusations from your Fi (you've been using that a lot lately.)


----------



## Eset

versace said:


> Good point, man. Don't take this the wrong way but what's causing you to be unsure of your MBTI?


Bwn is a troll,
they are not actually unsure about their type.
Just in denial of it when questioned.


----------



## Eset

Because_why_not said:


> Because he thinks he knows better than the people he's talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> We've been arguing? All this time I thought it was just me telling you all that you're wrong :shocked:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) I don't have insecurities or inconsistancies.
> 2) If this is about me, how will _you_ crack? Why are you bringing yourself into it.
> 3) Why is everyone calling me a female???
> 
> 
> 
> Instead of just pointing out irony and following yourself, you make a better not to do it. Your insults take any credibility from you, especially since they are ungrounded accusations from your Fi (you've been using that a lot lately.)


Yeah good to know, troll.
You lack any credibility of anything just by being a troll, it's a price you have to pay.


----------



## Because_why_not

(The internet hates "reply with quote"... Fourth fucking times a charm...!!!)



versace said:


> Good point, man. Don't take this the wrong way but what's causing you to be unsure of your MBTI?


I'm not unsure. I know my type. It's really:


* *




INTP






> Bwn is a troll,
> they are not actually unsure about their type.
> Just in denial of it when questioned.


I'm not in denial. You just say that because you don't like me telling you that what you're saying about me isn't correct. You are actually the one exhibiting denial through your arrogance. 



> Yeah good to know, troll.
> You lack any credibility of anything just by being a troll, it's a price you have to pay.


Again with the insults. This just proves my point without me needing to do that.

Thanks, mate. That's effort after all.


----------



## Eset

> Again with the insults. This just proves my point without me needing to do that.


Calling you a troll isn't an insult,
it is simply stating the obvious (in which you lack to see, must be a blind spot).



> I'm not in denial. You just say that because you don't like me telling you that what you're saying about me isn't correct. You are actually the one exhibiting denial through your arrogance.


No, you're just displaying as INTP to annoy me.
This is what you call: "being a dick".
Again, stating the obvious.


----------



## versace

It's fun to mess around with MBTI. Have your fun, @Because_why_not. I have no idea who's right and who's wrong in this beef so I'm gonna go. Bye bye, all!


----------



## Eset

> so I'm gonna go. Bye bye, all!


Don't leave me with this buffoon, please...


----------



## Because_why_not

Let's play a game, shall we? Objective: Point out the insults (incl. those implied) and therefore the hypocrisy. 



narcissistic said:


> Calling you a *troll* isn't an insult,
> *it is simply stating the obvious (in which you lack to see, must be a blind spot).*
> No, you're just displaying as INTP to annoy me.
> This is what you call: "*being a dick*".
> Again, stating the obvious.





narcissistic said:


> Don't leave me with this *buffoon*, please...


Anyway, I'm INTP. What gives you the right to tell me otherwise? Take your dirty Fi away from me! Hissss!

I like how everything I am, you have to relate by to you and your Fi.

I'm INTP live with it. (Replying to you is effort, so you should feel proud.)


----------



## Eset

Have fun _INTP_,
you lose my respect for you day by day.


----------



## Because_why_not

narcissistic said:


> Have fun _INTP_,
> you lose my respect for you day by day.


Funny. You never had any of mine.

Actually? What do I respect? I have no opinions. I'm no judge.


----------



## Eset

Because_why_not said:


> Funny. You never had any of mine.
> 
> Actually? What do I respect? I have no opinions. I'm no judge.


Why are you parodying me?


----------



## Because_why_not

I'm not. This is INTP mentality.

Why are you making everything about you? Take your Fi and go away. Fi is so illogical.


----------



## Eset

No, you are mocking me.
Why are you mocking me?


----------



## bremen

Okay,_I think this should be a good time to re-rail this thread.
Might be a better idea to continue your conversation in pm,_etc.

Intj


----------



## Because_why_not

Pahahahahaahahahahahahaha

....*sigh*....

ENFP.

(Narci must be INFP.)


----------



## Blue Ribbon

INTJ for you too.

ninja'd. BWN can be any type they want.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Intp


----------



## Jakuri

enfj

Edit: thanks for re-railing, @ColdNobility -- much appreciated.



narcissistic said:


> @Jakuri
> 
> That new avatar is soo cute!!


Lol that poor cat, at the mercy of Umaru. Thanks for the comment <3

Edit II: adding this for the sake of more Ion <3


----------



## Eset

> Intj


I'm guessing that's from my results in the "offical mbti test" thread?

And yeah I agree about re-railing, it gets boring talking to the same mundane troll who just circle-jerks their ideas onto everyone.

*Cold:*

Si dom.

*Blue:*

Ne dom.

*Bwn:*

Ne dom.


----------



## bremen

> I'm guessing that's from my results in the "offical mbti test" thread?


Nope,_haven't seen that

Ti dom.


----------



## Eset

> Nope,_haven't seen that


Ah fair enough,
basically I got:
100% I
50% N
100% T
50% J

(Not exact figures, but you get the point).

*Jakuri:*

Ji dom.


----------



## Because_why_not

INFP.

Forgot about my game for a while:


narcissistic said:


> I'm guessing that's from my results in the "offical mbti test" thread?
> 
> And yeah I agree about re-railing, it gets boring talking to *the same mundane troll who just circle-jerks their ideas onto everyone*.
> 
> *Cold:*
> 
> Si dom.
> 
> *Blue:*
> 
> Ne dom.
> 
> *Bwn:*
> 
> Ne dom.


And no, I'm not an Ne dom. Oh and you're talking about *functions* but this thread is about *type*.


----------



## Eset

> And no, I'm not an Ne dom. Oh and you're talking about functions but this thread is about type.


And?
If you would use that Ti of yours then you would know when I say someone is e.g. Si dom, then I am stating they are: ISxJ.


----------



## Because_why_not

narcissistic said:


> And?
> If you would use that Ti of yours then you would know when I say someone is e.g. Si dom, then I am stating they are: ISxJ.


Yeah no shit Sherlock. It's still not a type. ISFJ and ISTJ are types.

It's effort to explain why you're wrong. Every. Single. Time.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Is this what it looks like when two INTPs get into an argument?


----------



## Because_why_not

Nah, he's ISFJ in a loop.


----------



## Eset

> Is this what it looks like when two INTPs get into an argument?


Idk, 
I had an argument with Emologic like 2 months ago,
usually it comes down to Si (the fine details and stating when someone is being contradicting to earlier statements).


----------



## Eset

Because_why_not said:


> Nah, he's ISFJ in a loop.


If I were an ISFJ in a loop then I would be typed as ISTP as of now.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

I believe you're an INTP. (Irrelevant, but it's my favorite type after ISFJ.)

ninja'd.


----------



## Because_why_not

narcissistic said:


> Idk,
> I had an argument with Emologic like 2 months ago,
> usually it comes down to Si (the fine details and stating when someone is being contradicting to earlier statements).


Yo, what was your argument about?


----------



## Blue Ribbon

narcissistic said:


> Idk,
> I had an argument with Emologic like 2 months ago,
> usually it comes down to Si (the fine details and stating when someone is being contradicting to earlier statements).


Oh, you mean like you're doing now?


----------



## Because_why_not

narcissistic said:


> If I were an ISFJ in a loop then I would be typed as ISTP as of now.


LMAO! HAHAAHAHAH 

ISFJ - *Si*/Fe/Ti/Ne
ISTP - Ti/*Se*/Ni/Fe
INTP - Ti/Ne/*Si*/Fe


----------



## Eset

Blue Ribbon said:


> Oh, you mean like you're doing now?


No, because emologic was not doing it for gratification,
INTPs are like troubleshooters in arguments, and once it's been corrected then they can move on.



> Yo, what was your argument about?


It was 2 months ago,
It was in a MBTI thread though,
I think we were discussing cognitive functions.



> ISFJ - Si/Fe/Ti/Ne
> ISTP - Ti/Se/Ni/Fe
> INTP - Ti/Ne/Si/Fe


And?
That would be implying I'm using my Ne to try get out of the loop, however I am not aggressive and being vibrant with my Ne, so I would be ISTP.


----------



## Eset

*Ti loop:*

* *





*defensive loop:* stubborn and unwilling to acknowledge or change faulty ideas/assumptions (can’t admit to being wrong); lack of empathy; prone to negativity, bitterness, or cynicism; feels threatened by social/relational commitments or intimacy; feels threatened by emotionality or sentimentality; refuses to listen to other perspectives and only accepts others when they agree; prone to being arrogant, condescending, or unfairly critical/judgmental of others or the world at large; tendency to project personal/emotional issues onto others as a way to avoid own insecurities; can be argumentative and prone to blunt verbal retorts or attacks or blame; subconsciously tries to manipulate people’s emotions/behaviors; rationalizes away one’s own problematic beliefs/actions with the unconscious intent to repress feelings of inadequacy or insecurity

*Si-Ti loop:* compelled to concoct convoluted “logical” rationales to justify staying within excessively narrow personal comfort zones and rejecting other people’s perspectives, advice, or suggestions -> but ends up confused, regretful, or isolated because of stubbornly alienating oneself from others and failing/refusing to acknowledge deep insecurities ->

*Ni-Ti loop:* compelled to concoct convoluted “logical” rationales to justify one’s problematic vision of the “truth” and reject the perspectives of those deemed “ignorant”, “superficial”, or misguided -> but ends up in self-doubt, regret, or isolation because of stubbornly alienating oneself from others and failing/refusing to acknowledge deep insecurities ->


----------



## Because_why_not

> INTPs are like troubleshooters in arguments, and once it's been corrected then they can move on.


They why aren't you doing that now?



> And?
> That would be implying I'm using my Ne to try get out of the loop, however I am not aggressive and being vibrant with my Ne, so I would be ISTP.


Looping makes you appear as the other because it bypasses the aux. So Ti/Si looks like Si/Ti - ISFJ. And Si/Ti looks like Ti/Si - INTP.

Also, you do this a lot: just copying and pasting without thinking of anything or even bringing it into your argument.


----------



## Eset

> They why aren't you doing that now?


No matter how much I correct you will always find a new problem.
It's like: "1 step forward, 3 steps back".



> Looping makes you appear as the other because it bypasses the aux. So Ti/Si looks like Si/Ti - ISFJ. And Si/Ti looks like Ti/Si - INTP.


Indeed,
but people either use their aux or their inferior to try get out of the loop (mostly inferior).



> Also, you do this a lot: just copying and pasting without thinking of anything or even bringing it into your argument.


What do you mean?
I have already read all this, they put it into already good understandings therefore I have no need to re-type it.

I present information for you to read yourself and make your own assumption from it,
I'm not going to spoon feed you it bit by bit.


----------



## Because_why_not

narcissistic said:


> No matter how much I correct you will always find a new problem.
> It's like: "1 step forward, 3 steps back".
> 
> Indeed,
> but people either use their aux or their inferior to try get out of the loop (mostly inferior).
> 
> What do you mean?
> I have already read all this, they put it into already good understandings therefore I have no need to re-type it.
> 
> I present information for you to read yourself and make your own assumption from it,
> I'm not going to spoon feed you it bit by bit.


I don't need you to spoon food me but what I mean is that you just throw information you've copied and pasted. It's lazy. And I know lazy.

And if you weren't throwing wrong information around or inconsistencies, I'd have nothing to criticise, would I?

And until you try to get out of the loop, you will appear like an immature ISFJ (immature as in underdeveloped functions.)


----------



## Eset

> And until you try to get out of the loop, you will appear like an immature ISFJ (immature as in underdeveloped functions.)


I'm in a Ti-Si loop, which also appear as ISxJ.
I suppose the Si-Ti loop relates well to me,
however so does Ti-Si, and I suppose it goes "hand in hand" i.e. they both correlate to each other in terms of: how they function.



> And if you weren't throwing wrong information around or inconsistencies, I'd have nothing to criticise, would I?


So it's all about criticizing now? I see I see.
I just correct wrong information and inconsistencies.


----------



## Because_why_not

> I'm in a Ti-Si loop, which also appear as ISxJ.
> I suppose the Si-Ti loop relates well to me,
> however so does Ti-Si, and I suppose it goes hand to hand i.e. they both correlate to each other in terms of: how they function.


No, there's no ISxJ about it. It'd be ISFJ. ISTJ would appear as INFP and vice versa.


----------



## Eset

> No, there's no ISxJ about it. It'd be ISFJ. ISTJ would appear as INFP and vice versa.


INTP in loop = ISxJ.
ISFJ in loop = IxTP.
ISTJ in loop = IxFP.

It's a simple concept.

So both Si-Ti and Ti-Si loops may be hard to separate i.e were you originally an IxTP or an ISxJ.


----------



## Because_why_not

narcissistic said:


> INTP in loop = ISxJ.
> ISFJ in loop = IxTP.
> ISTJ in loop = IxFP.
> 
> It's a simple concept.


No it's not that. You look at the first and third function and basically flip them. 

ISFJ - Si/Ti - INTP
ISTJ - Si/Fi - INFP

You need to go to bed already and come back when you can actually think.


----------



## Eset

I don't see by how it functions then it must imply Ti-Si = ISFJ.

*defensive loop:* stubborn and insistent upon doing things in the familiar way; suspicious, uncompromising, or resistant to new ideas/experiences; prone to being overly focused on physical health; feels detached, isolated, or misunderstood by others; prone to replaying or obsessing about past events/missteps because of drawing incorrect connections between past and future; pessimistic, cannot see positive potential; nitpicky and only seeks out confirming details; broods about insignificant details and immerses oneself in fantasy with the unconscious intent to repress feelings of uncertainty or inadequacy (and stick to the areas of life that one is most comfortable with)

*Ti-Si loop:* compelled to use past knowledge/experience to create detailed explanations/justifications for problematic beliefs, preferences, or mistakes -> but ends up feeling stuck in a rut because of not acknowledging the need for change and avoiding/refusing possibilities for improvement ->

These two descriptions of how it work implies no bias towards ISFJ>ISTJ.
It would just seem someone who is excessive with their Si in a negative manner, and not directly meaning that it has to be: Si-Fe-Ti-Ne (switched precisely).

Same applies with Si-Ti:

*defensive loop:* stubborn and unwilling to acknowledge or change faulty ideas/assumptions (can’t admit to being wrong); lack of empathy; prone to negativity, bitterness, or cynicism; feels threatened by social/relational commitments or intimacy; feels threatened by emotionality or sentimentality; refuses to listen to other perspectives and only accepts others when they agree; prone to being arrogant, condescending, or unfairly critical/judgmental of others or the world at large; tendency to project personal/emotional issues onto others as a way to avoid own insecurities; can be argumentative and prone to blunt verbal retorts or attacks or blame; subconsciously tries to manipulate people’s emotions/behaviors; rationalizes away one’s own problematic beliefs/actions with the unconscious intent to repress feelings of inadequacy or insecurity

*Si-Ti loop:* compelled to concoct convoluted “logical” rationales to justify staying within excessively narrow personal comfort zones and rejecting other people’s perspectives, advice, or suggestions -> but ends up confused, regretful, or isolated because of stubbornly alienating oneself from others and failing/refusing to acknowledge deep insecurities ->


----------



## Rafiki

ENTP with just a little too much indoors time


----------



## Because_why_not

This is why you just spewing information you've copied and pasted is pointless because all it's saying is *what happens when a person experiences the looping and nothing about the looping itself*.

Looping is when the aux is bypassed by the third function. For a type to appear as another, their 2nd and 3rd functions need to match up. ISFJ matches to INTP and ISTJ matches to INFP. In case you wanna know, ISTP matches to INFJ.

@pancaketreehouse ISTP


----------



## Eset

Think about in this way:

If your an INTP then you're already lacking in Fe,
when you go into a Ti-Si loop then your Ne drops,
so you end up with:
low Ne and Fe.
high Ti and Si.

Now since your Si is high and your Ne is low then you're going to look like an ISxJ.
But since you're Fe is already shit then you are more likely going to look like an ISTJ than to an ISFJ,
since ISFJ's have good Fe.

However if the INTP is using their Fe to get out of the loop (making it more higher/greater) then you'll look like an ISFJ,
if not then ISTJ.

It depends on how you deal with.


----------



## Because_why_not

narcissistic said:


> Think about in this way:
> 
> If your an INTP then you're already lacking in Fe,
> when you go into a Ti-Si loop then your Ne drops,
> so you end up with:
> low Ne and Fe.
> high Ti and Si.
> 
> Now since your Si is high and your Ne is low then you're going to look like an ISxJ.
> But since you're Fe is already shit then you are more likely going to look like an ISTJ than to an ISFJ,
> since ISFJ's have good Fe.
> 
> However if the INTP is using their Fe to get out of the loop (making it more higher/greater) then you'll look like an ISFJ,
> if not then ISTJ.
> 
> It depends on how you deal with.


No, that's why looping makes you look like the immature version of your type - as if you haven't devolped your aux yet.

Think how ISFJ and ISTJ differ. 

ISTJ > Te/Fi
ISFJ > Fe/Ti

So your mixing their functions. The result needs to *share* the functions. That's the point I keep making over and over again, and I can only assume you're not getting it because it's like 5AM.


----------



## Eset

> So your mixing their functions. The result needs to share the functions. That's the point I keep making over and over again, and I can only assume you're not getting it because it's like 5AM.


Then you might as well say they can be xSFJ.

Also:
INTP -> loop = high Fe ?


----------



## Because_why_not

narcissistic said:


> Then you might as well say they can be xSFJ.
> 
> Also:
> INTP -> loop = high Fe ?


No, that's not what I'm saying at all. Wtf?

Loops happen on 1st and 3rd : ENTP Ne/Fe would look like ESFJ.

And it's that it looks *underdeveloped*. It doesn't highten the inferior at all. INTP looks like an ISFJ with an *underdeveloped* Fe (ISFJ's * aux*)

How is this so hard???


----------



## Eset

Because_why_not said:


> No, that's not what I'm saying at all. Wtf?
> 
> Loops happen on 1st and 3rd : ENTP Ne/Fe would look like ESFJ.
> 
> And it's that it looks *underdeveloped*. It doesn't highten the inferior at all. INTP looks like an ISFJ with an *underdeveloped* Fe (ISFJ's * aux*)
> 
> How is this so hard???


I understand, but you are forcing this idea that the functions have to align of: Ti, Ne, Si, Fe.

You can not simply accept that not all INTPs in Ti-Si will look like an ISFJ,
do I look like an ISFJ? No.

Do I even remotely look like an ISFJ (for this original idea that I am Si-Ti)? No.


----------



## Because_why_not

narcissistic said:


> I understand, but you are forcing this idea that the functions have to align of: Ti, Ne, Si, Fe.
> 
> You can not simply accept that not all INTPs in Ti-Si will look like an ISFJ,
> do I look like an ISFJ? No.
> 
> Do I even remotely look like an ISFJ (for this original idea that I am Si-Ti)? No.


*Yes. An immature one.


----------



## Eset

Because_why_not said:


> *Yes. An immature one.


How?


----------



## Because_why_not

The Fe would look underdeveloped, the Si would look higher and the Ti would look lower. 

Despite what I joke about, there is no real way a type behaves (just that more behaviours would be a lot more likely than others because they way functions interact.) So your functions would behave like an ISFJ with an underdeveloped Fe.


----------



## Eset

How am I ISFJ?

You have not proved me being ISFJ,
don't waste my time.


----------



## Because_why_not

narcissistic said:


> How am I ISFJ?
> 
> You have not proved me being ISFJ,
> don't waste my time.


Urgggh! I never said you were!! FFS. Go to bed.


----------



## Eset

Because_why_not said:


> Urgggh! I never said you were!! FFS. Go to bed.


If I did, I would have to wake up in 30 minutes.
So really there is no point in sleep at this point.

btw, I have great Si you see:


Because_why_not said:


> Nah, he's ISFJ in a loop.


----------



## Siri

Istj


----------



## Because_why_not

narcissistic said:


> If I did, I would have to wake up in 30 minutes.
> So really there is no point in sleep at this point.
> 
> btw, I have great Si you see:


It was clearly a silly joke and the argument kicked off when you said you'd be like an ISTP. It's rarer that I'm serious on here than silly. 

(I also called you an INFP too and you're not crying about Fi)



Siri said:


> Istj


Perhaps INFJ as an alternative if any (I know functions are quite different but I'm thinking Ne/Ni)


----------



## Eset

> (I also called you an INFP too and you're not crying about Fi)


Because that one seemed obvious to me due to earlier interactions.
You suggesting INFJ out of no where was not obvious you were trolling.

I am a literal guy, so expect me to take your points seriously.


----------



## Because_why_not

So do you believe Flo is KTAJ?


----------



## Eset

> So do you believe Flo is KTAJ?


I do not know what KTAJ means and/or stands for,
so I cannot say I believe in such.


----------



## Because_why_not

Well it's literally what I say, so by your reasoning, it must be what I say is true either way.


----------



## Eset

> Well it's literally what I say, so by your reasoning, it must be what I say is true either way.


Unsure what you mean by this?


----------



## Because_why_not

You say you take me literally. So if you do, you must take that literally too. Then you can see how it's ridiculous.


----------



## Eset

But I don't even know what KTAJ means.

Also, you are taking my literalness too literally.


----------



## Because_why_not

But that's your argument and that's my point.


----------



## Eset

I have reached the level/state of tiredness to be unable to comprehend/understand intimidate conversations.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

okay, @narcissistic @Because_why_not I just read different versions of the same argument (if you can even call it that!) on two different threads. You need to stop.


----------



## Jaune

Enfj


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Do I come off as ENFJ? 

For you, ISFP. (no particular reason)

Also, I noticed your signature is my favorite font! Special attention to you! <3 <3 <3


----------



## Jaune

Blue Ribbon said:


> okay, @narcissistic @Because_why_not I just read different versions of the same argument (if you can even call it that!) on two different threads. You need to stop.


You don't normally come off as ENFJ, but this post did to me.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Ah I see, ENFJ would probably be my second type XD


----------



## Jakuri

ENFP at this point of time eh? all right, I will suggest the other Ne-brethren ENTP, or the other ENF-brethren ENFJ and let you pick one of the two.


----------



## Eset

*Jakuri:*

INFP.
I don't speak to you much,
but I am just reading off your function order.

*Jaune Valjaune:*

ISFP.
I have spoken to you a few times,
you are quite the ambiguous person.
I can tell you are quite reserved and private.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Istj


----------



## Because_why_not

Flo I'd say APLE.


----------



## RaisinKG

Entp


----------



## Because_why_not

*aple*


----------



## RaisinKG

because_why_not said:


> *aple*


jedi


----------



## Because_why_not

flourine said:


> jedi


Nah, mate. I'm a Sith. The Dark Side has cookies after all.

Anyway, your alt type is APLE.


----------



## RaisinKG

Because_why_not said:


> Nah, mate. I'm a Sith. The Dark Side has cookies after all.
> 
> Anyway, your alt type is APLE.


darth bwn??


----------



## Because_why_not

flourine said:


> darth bwn??


Nah, Darth Geweldig


----------



## Rafiki

entsandwich


----------



## Eset

Istp


----------



## Because_why_not

Esfj


----------



## Rafiki

hmm

stickin w my entsandwich 

^


----------



## Because_why_not

Naahhh mate I'm an intjaffa cake. 

You are WOLF (LONE) aka ISTP in mbti crap


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Hmm... I can't imagine you as any other type.


----------



## Jaune

ENTP or ENFJ


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Pineapple-Apple Pen


----------



## Jaune

Pineapple under the sea


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Infj if you get in a grip


----------



## RaisinKG

INTP ye


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Intp


----------



## RedRiley

Honestly, you definitely seem to be an ENFP. I wonder if INFP is possible at all, I simply base that upon the fact that many INFPs share a mutual interest in books, music etc.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Maybe Ti dom for you?


----------



## Jakuri

entp


----------



## Blue Ribbon

infp


----------



## Lacy

Enfj


----------



## Jaune

Enfj


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Estp


----------



## Jaune

Intj


----------



## Lacy

Estp


----------



## RaisinKG

intj


----------



## Because_why_not

APLE (APIE variant)


----------



## Jaune

PLEA (APLE variant)


----------



## Because_why_not

COPY (ACAT variant)


----------



## Jaune

COOL (ACAT Variant)


----------



## Because_why_not

Omg! We're the same variant!!! High five!! <3

Mbti rubbish: ESTP


----------



## Hulie

I dunno, have you been ESFJ yet? I can't keep up.


----------



## Because_why_not

Hulie said:


> I dunno, have you been ESFJ yet? I can't keep up.


Hm, don't think so....


INFJ (because laziness)


----------



## Blue Ribbon

You're the most stereotypical representative of your type ever. I can't even begin to imagine you as another type.


----------



## Because_why_not

You see, all this time I was calling you ENFP, I was actually wrong. You're actually ENF*J*.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Why do you have to do this? I'm already the type I hate the most. Do you think I'm handling this well, because I'm not. I would love to be an ENFJ or any other type but I can't.

(No offense intended at anyone and there is no aggression in this post whatsoever)


----------



## Because_why_not

Hey! Whatchu saying?! I'm really an ENFP!

However, you are not. You are ENFJ.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Um... I don't know if I should believe that. I can't tell if you're being serious. I don't think I'm an ENFJ.


----------



## Because_why_not

Bibbon, Bibbon, Bibbon. Just accept your J and be done with it...


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Oh... I thought you were serious for a moment. No, I'm an ENFP. You're an INTP. End of story.


----------



## Hero of Freedom

other/second possibility I can think of for above would probably be entp

I ever seem like an ENFP? Taking the 6w5 into mind which is infront of the 4?

I tend to gravitate strongly to ideas/factions like the "Brotherhood of Steel" or this both in-fiction(based on quotes mentioned in link), they all have a common theme which is the pursuit of security and also irl to the ones with closest resemblance. If there was a way to warp or alter reality to make this character real and have him take over Earth I would support it: http://personalitycafe.com/myers-br...character-saradomin-s-mbti-going-off-etc.html


----------



## Jaune

Either ISFP or INTP for you based on vibe

I'm sorry but I don't have time to look over the link you posted right now. Maybe later, or hopefully someone else can help you.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Estj


----------



## Scarlet Eyes

Enfj


----------



## RaisinKG

intp or infj


----------



## Jakuri

I can't see you anything other than ENTP, really. Ne-dom, absolutely. For that reason, looks like I only have one option: the other Ne brethren ENFP.


----------



## RedRiley

Hmmmm.... Maybe an INFP? I'm not sure just an idea I got from reading your profile. 

Oh, and a weaboo


----------



## Because_why_not

Esfj in a loop


----------



## meaningless

ENxP- you're extremely Ne dom. 

Also ENxP x INTJ ships lol


----------



## Because_why_not

:shocked:
....
ISFP in a loop
...


----------



## RaisinKG

entp...


----------



## jjcu

Isfj


----------



## bremen

Istp


----------



## Because_why_not

ENFP in the shadow!! :shocked:


----------



## RaisinKG

Must be ORNGE (new 5 letter system m8)


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Are you people inventing systems now?


----------



## bremen

Enfj


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Senpai: ISTJ


----------



## Rafiki

isfp!!


----------



## Jaune

Istp


----------



## Doccium

Your new name will be "Entp".


----------



## olonny

Intj


----------



## RaisinKG

INFJ in Ni-Ti loop


----------



## Because_why_not

APLE (APIE)



Blue Ribbon said:


> Are you people inventing systems now?





flourine said:


> yes, Yes m8





flourine said:


> INFJ in Ni-Ti loop


No, @Blue Ribbon. I have a system and Flo is copying me.


----------



## Godney

Infp


----------



## Jaune

Entj


----------



## Because_why_not

DRUG (WOAH variant)


----------



## RaisinKG

ENTP ye


----------



## Because_why_not

Whatever KTAJ. (APLE is your alt)


----------



## Siri

EXXP always.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Isfp


----------



## Jakuri

INTJ, slight preference toward T


----------



## bremen

Infp, you do have a good Fi-Ne.


----------



## Siri

INTJ, just because you seem like you absolutely hate Fe.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

ISFP maybe. I do get Fi from you.


----------



## Godney

Infp


----------



## bremen

My username, and avatar can give off the impression that I hate Fe, but I think its probably the most useful function of them all along with Te.

Godney:Estj, mostly because of the avatar, and you have Te-fi in your function stack.


----------



## Because_why_not

Godney said:


> You seem like an INFP as well. We should start a band, though we may have to kick you out if I get ENTP vibes from you again.


Shotgun lead singer!!! I was INFP once too!!


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Because_why_not said:


> #MOULDBREAKER
> 
> ENFJ
> 
> lol


Hmm... how about KTAJ for you?


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Intp to kidnap... err seduce... relate? yeah relate! to relate your senpi!


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Do I come off as a Ti dom??


----------



## Godney

You give off any of the NP vibes.


----------



## Because_why_not

Blue Ribbon said:


> Hmm... how about KTAJ for you?


No. That is Flo.



Godney said:


> You give off any of the NP vibes.


Nah she's an ENFJ.

And you're an ESTJ.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

You and Flo are the same type. There's no question of it.


----------



## Godney

ENFJ seems like it would make sense.


----------



## Because_why_not

What are you doing here? I know it's Sunday, so no work, so shouldn't you be micromanaging your kids as they do their homework and shouting at them for getting it wrong, ESTJ?

Pahahaha



Blue Ribbon said:


> You and Flo are the same type. There's no question of it.


Nah mate. Me and Flo are almost chalk and cheese. I'm intro and Flo's extro. I know my thoughts and myself so I am awesome and Flo therefore doesn't and therefore is not.

Agree @flourine?


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Intp fits you well so enfj then. (I swear you vibe off as entj when your being genuine)


----------



## Blue Ribbon

If not INFJ the INTJ


----------



## Siri

Because_why_not said:


> You know, I'm actually wondering if I could be ISTP. It's all about whether I use Ne/Se as my aux. I'm pretty introvert, so that part of me would be really hard to tell, considering my dom Ti is so strong.
> 
> Se/Ne aux ... urgh! Why can't my Ti help me out?!?!?!
> 
> Say Siri, do us a favour and use your Te-dom ENTJ brain to help me :wink:
> 
> Pahahahaha


My pleasure :wink:

Let's start off with the obvious:

Profile name - Ne
Avatar - Ne
Signature - Great stereotypes, Te perhaps. 

Taking a closer look:

Arguing style - Ne + Te
Long posts - Ne / Te
Highly energetic - Ne + Te probably

Even closer:

Good at putting people at ease sometimes - Fe (possibly unvalued).
I like how the team awesome quote still remains in your signature - Si + Fi.
Even though you enjoy trolling, you seem to have an internal moral compass that you value, it doesn't show up much though.

Conclusion: Delta (except ISTJ).

I don't know what your type is, but now you know why many see you as an ENFP.

Also, I agree that you and Blue give off similar vibes.


----------



## RaisinKG

> Nah mate. Me and Flo are almost chalk and cheese. I'm intro and Flo's extro. I know my thoughts and myself so I am awesome and Flo therefore doesn't and therefore is not.
> 
> Agree @flourine ?


 @Because_why_not


----------



## Because_why_not

flourine said:


> @Because_why_not


Well now you and Vader are wrong to agree with me because I'm an ISFP now.

(Also, didn't you read my post were I said I was awesome and you were not? :laughing: pahahahaha)


----------



## RaisinKG

yes @Because_why_not


----------



## Because_why_not

Siri said:


> My pleasure :wink:
> Let's start off with the obvious:
> Profile name - Ne
> Avatar - Ne
> Signature - Great stereotypes, Te perhaps.
> Taking a closer look:
> Arguing style - Ne + Te
> Long posts - Ne / Te
> Highly energetic - Ne + Te probably
> Even closer:
> Good at putting people at ease sometimes - Fe (possibly unvalued).
> I like how the team awesome quote still remains in your signature - Si + Fi.
> Even though you enjoy trolling, you seem to have an internal moral compass that you value, it doesn't show up much though.
> Conclusion: Delta (except ISTJ).
> I don't know what your type is, but now you know why many see you as an ENFP.
> Also, I agree that you and Blue give off similar vibes.


Well, there are things here that may be true and others that may not. However to be serious, would be to admit certain things, which we can't have right now can we.

That's right - I'm using my Fi to shield and my Se to look at the now and how it affects me now.

Now to go and paint!

Whoever's above me: No, You aren't typed accurately.


----------



## RaisinKG

Because_why_not said:


> Well, there are things here that may be true and others that may not. However to be serious, would be to admit certain things, which we can't have right now can we.
> 
> That's right - I'm using my Fi to shield and my Se to look at the now and how it affects me now.
> 
> Now to go and paint!
> 
> Whoever's above me: No, You aren't typed accurately.


this is true but what type am I? hmmm...
@Because_why_not


----------



## Because_why_not

flourine said:


> this is true but what type am I? hmmm...
> @Because_why_not


Easy. KTAJ.


----------



## RaisinKG

Because_why_not said:


> Easy. KTAJ.


give me description of KTAJ


----------



## Because_why_not

flourine said:


> give me description of KTAJ


Oooh being assertive there KTAJ. I have already, but here goes again, a brief view.

Well you have to look at the variant too. So KTAJ APIE. These act as yin and yang so the outer and inner self in this case. They work as opposites together (hence the yin and yang.)

K - kaleidoscopal (you are always shifting)
T - turbulent (again, this means that you have natural ups and downs, and are not so linear)
A - assertive (as shown here)
J - judging (similar to but unlike mbti, this means that you are judging your environment, as this is last in the four, it works to assist the K.)

Now looking at APIE. This is the Yang to the Yin. You have two As. This a represents Assurance. It's in the first half of the four, whereas the other A is in the last half. This means that your As are not at conflict with each other as they create a mirror of yin and yang.

P - pessimistic. As this is in the yang, it is not your default. It tends to come out when you are feeling negative, including boredom. An example of this would be when you just "accept" what I'm saying.

I - Identity. This is kept within as the Yang. You know yourself. Using the KTAJ, you can appear mysterious to others if you choose to (I admire this one.)

E - elaboration. This is the last one in the Yang. In times of negativity this is reduced. (So you just say "ok.")

Of course, this is just scratching the surface here. But I want to give a very brief overview.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

I knew you were an Fi dom. Marry me, please!


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Siri said:


> My pleasure :wink:
> 
> Let's start off with the obvious:
> 
> Profile name - Ne
> Avatar - Ne
> Signature - Great stereotypes, Te perhaps.
> 
> Taking a closer look:
> 
> Arguing style - Ne + Te
> Long posts - Ne / Te
> Highly energetic - Ne + Te probably
> 
> Even closer:
> 
> Good at putting people at ease sometimes - Fe (possibly unvalued).
> I like how the team awesome quote still remains in your signature - Si + Fi.
> Even though you enjoy trolling, you seem to have an internal moral compass that you value, it doesn't show up much though.
> 
> Conclusion: Delta (except ISTJ).
> 
> I don't know what your type is, but now you know why many see you as an ENFP.
> 
> Also, I agree that you and Blue give off similar vibes.


Eh? But BWN is annoying and I'm not. How are we giving off similar vibes?


----------



## Because_why_not

Blue Ribbon said:


> Eh? But BWN is annoying and I'm not. How are we giving off similar vibes?


Correction: I'm awesome and you're not.

ENFJ.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Because_why_not said:


> Correction: I'm awesome and you're not.
> 
> ENFJ.


I know you think you're awesome even though no one else does. I don't have such views of myself. See how different we are?


----------



## Siri

Blue Ribbon said:


> Eh? But BWN is annoying and I'm not. How are we giving off similar vibes?


You two exude Ne quite often, but not in the same way. Maybe you both share your perceiving functions.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Socionics type but different subs might explain it or tritype as well,.maturity and background/culture/enviroment,.take your pick @Blue Ribbon 

Isfp siri


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Azure_Zalaire said:


> Socionics type but different subs might explain it or tritype as well,.maturity and background/culture/enviroment,.take your pick @Blue Ribbon
> 
> Isfp siri


I relate more to the Fi subtype. Maybe that's the difference. (That is if BWN is an ENFP. We don't know)


----------



## Because_why_not

Perhaps I am. Perhaps not. I want to do a poll at the end though as I spoke with @ColdNobility a little while ago. Everyone has different opinions on me muwahahahahaha

I will be my usual self and say that there were something Siri said that could be true and others that really couldn't. Yup Yup.

Anyway, unless I'm ENFJ, me and Bibbon aren't the same.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Do you have any evidence that I'm an ENFJ? Let's hear it.


----------



## Because_why_not

Told you:

You use
Fe > you care about what others say and match to that.
Ni > you make conclusions from patterns
Se > you focus on now
Ti > you say you're not the type you are.

100% ENFJ 100% true. 100% you.


----------



## Jakuri

Azure_Zalaire said:


> Socionics type but different subs might explain it or tritype as well,.maturity and background/culture/enviroment,.take your pick <!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->
> @<b><a href="http://personalitycafe.com/member.php?u=402778" target="_blank">Blue Ribbon</a></b>
> <!-- END TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->
> 
> Isfp siri





Blue Ribbon said:


> I relate more to the Fi subtype. Maybe that's the difference. (That is if BWN is an ENFP. We don't know)


Considering you related more to the Ne subtype when you were ILE (ENFp-ish ENTp), I thought you would relate more to IEE-Ne...now you really think you don't have T(i), don't you?

I think BWN seems to belong to the alpha quadra, which would mean he is ENTp > ENFp. On the Enneagram front, the noticeable difference in the vibe might be coming from the Hornevian style. If anything, I see less assertive vibe from Blue Ribbon and more assertive vibe from BWN.

Added: my silly Ne just thought that this piece of music seems to capture BWN


----------



## Because_why_not

...Wow. I need that music hahaha.

(Just admiring the beauty to my senses, and not the analysis at all ...honestly... don't mind me. Ahhh.)


----------



## Doccium

You now will be disguised as an ENFP.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

An alternative typing? ENSTFPJ there. Your true type.

Oh, ninja'd


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Jakuri said:


> Considering you related more to the Ne subtype when you were ILE (ENFp-ish ENTp), I thought you would relate more to IEE-Ne...now you really think you don't have T(i), don't you?
> 
> I think BWN seems to belong to the alpha quadra, which would mean he is ENTp > ENFp. On the Enneagram front, the noticeable difference in the vibe might be coming from the Hornevian style. If anything, I see less assertive vibe from Blue Ribbon and more assertive vibe from BWN.
> 
> Added: my silly Ne just thought that this piece of music seems to capture BWN


Ah yeah, but I feel I'm not nearly as asertive as the other Ne doms I come across. So, I kind of feel like an Fi subtype. I don't know if it makes sense. 

Also, that music is now BWN's theme song. Yep.


----------



## Because_why_not

Does Fi mean less assertive though?


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Assertive was the wrong word. I can be pretty hostile if the situation calls for it. I can't think of the right word - you know the thing that Ne doms do? I don't know. I guess I don't have the energy if that makes sense.


----------



## Because_why_not

Blue Ribbon said:


> Assertive was the wrong word. I can be pretty hostile if the situation calls for it. I can't think of the right word - you know the thing that Ne doms do? I don't know. I guess I don't have the energy if that makes sense.


Do you mean like calmer rather than "OMERGOD!!! New thing is best thing EVAHHH!!"


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Because_why_not said:


> Do you mean like calmer rather than "OMERGOD!!! New thing is best thing EVAHHH!!"


That is just a stereotype. No, I mean I'm less outgoing and less fun too.


----------



## Jakuri

Blue Ribbon said:


> Assertive was the wrong word. I can be pretty hostile if the situation calls for it. I can't think of the right word - you know the thing that Ne doms do? I don't know. I guess I don't have the energy if that makes sense.


Hmm...I found this, and think this can help you quite a bit. Learning experience for me too.
http://personalitycafe.com/socionics-forum/889450-what-differences-between-fi-iee-ne-iee.html


----------



## Azure Dreamer

2w1 Intj


----------



## Aladdin Sane

Infp


----------



## Godney

Isfj


----------



## Aladdin Sane

Isfp


----------



## RaisinKG

infj


----------



## Godney

Enfp


----------



## RaisinKG

ISFP duh


----------



## kitchensink

Intp


----------



## Retsu

ENFJ totes


----------



## Godney

Infp


----------



## Retsu

Godney said:


> Infp


Can I reject this


----------



## Godney

Retsu said:


> Can I reject this


It's not the worst thing to be called. Someone called me an "ESFP..." in this thread, earlier.

You've got to live with it. :dry:


----------



## Retsu

Godney said:


> It's not the worst thing to be called. Someone called me an "ESFP..." in this thread, earlier.
> 
> You've got to live with it. :dry:


I fail to see the problem


----------



## Godney

Retsu said:


> I fail to see *the* problem


That's because there are too many problems with Se doms to pick out just one.


----------



## Retsu

Godney said:


> That's because there are too many problems with Se doms to pick out just one.


But you like Britney Spears the Se-aux


----------



## Godney

Retsu said:


> But you like Britney Spears the Se-aux


What can I say, INFP? I love Fi-doms. :wink:


----------



## Retsu

Godney said:


> What can I say, INFP? I love Fi-doms. :wink:


I see your point, ESFP.


----------



## Godney

This is the cruel side of the NF. Be glad you're not on the receiving end.


----------



## Retsu

Nope, it's the cruel side of _me. _​Or whatever. Four letters are cruel now?


----------



## Godney

Yes. The ENFP has forever tainted the alphabet.


----------



## Retsu

Godney said:


> Yes. The ENFP has forever tainted the alphabet.


Sweet. I'm like literally Stalin. What do I win


----------



## bremen

Esfp


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Isfj


----------



## Godney

ENFJ



Retsu said:


> Sweet. I'm like literally Stalin. What do I win


A terrible reputation.


----------



## Retsu

Godney said:


> A terrible reputation.


Yeah no I would like to change it in for a better model


----------



## Godney

An ENFP turned INFP turned ESFP that complained too much and ended up giving the English language a terrible reputation.


----------



## Retsu

Godney said:


> An ENFP turned INFP turned ESFP that complained too much and ended up giving the English language a terrible reputation.


Done deal innit, cheers my ESFP dealer


----------



## Jaune

Entp


----------



## kitchensink

Intj


----------



## Jakuri

intp, from the vibe coming out of avatar. Minimalistic.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eset

INFP,
but we know you're LII-Ne.


----------



## RaisinKG

infp


----------



## Godney

Enfp


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Entj


----------



## Godney

Enfj


----------



## Jaune

Isfp


----------



## Godney

Entp


----------



## kitchensink

Isfj


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Enfj


----------



## RaisinKG

intj


----------



## Jaune

Type: HATE


----------



## Blue Ribbon

A very cute ISTJ? Why the hate?


----------



## Eset

A very _cute_ ENFP? Why the love?


----------



## kitchensink

A very confusing INTP? Why do you keep using memes I don't understand?


----------



## Eset

I use memes because my Ne tells me to.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

A very cute INTP XD


----------



## bremen

Cutest Enfp Enfj


----------



## Godney

Godkastel makes me think INTJ


----------



## bremen

Featherine augustus aurora is more of a god if you ask me.

Some kind of xsfp because of your love for Britney Spears


----------



## Blue Ribbon

If not ISTJ, then INTJ. Seems right


----------



## Godney

Esfj


----------



## bremen

Blue Ribbon said:


> If not ISTJ, then INTJ. Seems right


My Ni-Se isn't really good so Intj is not likely.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Ah... I see  Your Si is strong. How about INFP?


----------



## bremen

Blue Ribbon said:


> Ah... I see  Your Si is strong. How about INFP?


Yeah, I could see it happen..well maybe

Entp for you since you relate to it to some degree.


----------



## Eset

ESTJ,
just gotta man up!


----------



## Godney

Infp?


----------



## Eset

Isfp?


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Ti - Si so ISFJ


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Isfj type 7


----------



## Diavolo

Intp


----------



## Eset

Another one.


----------



## Jakuri

narcissistic one.


----------



## RaisinKG

type: HALO (Guardians variant)


----------



## Jakuri

ENFP.

I only played Halo once, and it wasn't really interesting. FPS isn't my thing anyway. 
Might want to try another type.


----------



## kitchensink

Istp


----------



## Doccium

Your dessert will be an ENTJ.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

ENFP to be more cheerful =)


----------



## RaisinKG

HALO (Four variant)


----------



## Blue Ribbon

KTAJ (APIE variant)


----------



## Jakuri

going with infp


----------



## Blue Ribbon

INFP vibe for you too since you're so cute.


----------



## Jaune

@Jakuri Entp
@Blue Ribbon I guess Entp for you too.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

I really think Se.... ISFP? or yeah, ISTJ fits too.


----------



## Jaune

Outgoing INFP


----------



## Jakuri

Blue Ribbon said:


> INFP vibe for you too since you're so cute.











I suggested INFP partly because of the stereotypical fairy vibe.....

@Jaune Valjaune hmm, going with ISFP.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Estp (ninja)

Juane - ENFP


----------



## Jakuri

@Azure_Zalaire Deciding between INTJ and ENFJ.

Did ENFJ before, so going with INTJ this time~


----------



## Jaune

Infp


----------



## kitchensink

Isfp


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Let your Fi through. I think we all know you're actually an ISFP.

Ninja'd


----------



## kitchensink

Ooh dang we're thinking on the same page here--okay for you, ENTP


----------



## Jaune

Enfj


----------



## Blue Ribbon

I like your username. Therefore INFP for you.

Ninja'd again.


----------



## Jaune

ISTJ just 'cause.


----------



## Eset

ISTJ.

information about socionics subtypes btw for you:
Socionics Subtypes
Socionics Types: SLI-ISTp Subtypes
Socionics Types: LSI-ISTj Subtypes


----------



## Doccium

ESTJ for you.


----------



## kitchensink

Infp


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Isfj


----------



## Eset

Enfj


----------



## Blue Ribbon

narcissistic said:


> Enfj


Why are you so mean? ISFJ for you.


----------



## Eset

Blue Ribbon said:


> Why are you so mean? ISFJ for you.


Because I am your Senpai, which means I can be tsundere as much as I want.

ESFJ.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

narcissistic said:


> Because I am your Senpai, which means I can be tsundere as much as I want.
> 
> ESFJ.


Does Sepai like ESFJs? I don't mind being one. ENTJ for you.


----------



## Eset

Blue Ribbon said:


> Does Sepai like ESFJs? I don't mind being one. ENTJ for you.


I like SJs and NFs for partner potentials,
I like SJs and NTs for friendship potentials.

SPs can fuck off.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

I like IxTx types in general but I'll take ExTJs too. I don't mind xSxP or xNFx types. I've never been close with an ExFx type in my life, including ENFPs.


----------



## Eset

Which types do you like least/ just give you bad vibes?


----------



## Blue Ribbon

ESFPs rub me the wrong way. And so do ENFPs. I know one who's cool, though. ExFJs are always telling me how I should feel, which is really annoying. They are nice people, though. I'm good with ExTPs but we annoy each other a lot but there's no bad feelings. What about you?


----------



## Eset

I don't really interact with people I know I will not like,
people give off bad auras and therefore I do not speak with such.
Basically Ni.

I dislike anyone who asserts their Fi onto others,
I dislike anyone who asserts their Se onto others (I'm Se-PoLR).
I also dislike anyone who asserts their Ti onto others, but for some reason I can relate to it more:
It's much easier to argue: Ti to Ti than Ti to Fi.

So that's why I say "fuck you" to SPs, mostly for their Se.
STPs are: meh, because at least they still have Ti.
SFPs are: just no. there is no hope here.


----------



## bremen

Just because this seems interesting, I'll throw in my 2 cents.

I really get along well with xnfps-Intps-Istps (my two best friends are xnfps, and my favourite person from my family is my Intp cousin).

I don't get along as well with: Entps-Enfjs-Estjs-Esfps.

I think its kind of difficult not get along with an Introvert as they will never be overwhelming even if they are not likeable.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

I see. I can deal with Ti because it helps me to better understand the situation. I often admire strong Ti users. I don't like being forced Fe or Se. I'll do whatever I want and I expect others to behave that way as well. When they don't, it can be difficult. 

You like xNFPs? We have Fi too...

Nice @Cold. Most of my do-not-get-along-with list are extroverts. Introverts are fine for me.


----------



## Eset

How I react to each function:

Te: "Ok, you have a point, but fuck off anyways" *goes back to procrastinating*
Fe: "So fake... people don't care about that, surely? Right?" *questions if I am a narcissist*
Fi: "Your opinion is shit! and no one asked for it" *walks away*
Ti: "Your logic is shit! I'll show you why it's shit" *explains why it's shit*
Ne: "Can you get to the point already..." *somersaults into oblivion*
Se: "Don't touch me please." *steps back awkwardly* 
Si: "The past is the past, now fuck off pleb" *continues back to the same schedule I've had in place for the past 2 years*
Ni: "Yup, thanks for pointing out the obvious" *does a moonwalk*


----------



## Eset

@Blue Ribbon

I'm beginning to think you're EII.


----------



## bremen

narcissistic said:


> How I react to each function:
> Si: "The past is the past, now fuck off pleb" *continues back to the same schedule I've had in place for the past 2 years*


If you go back the same schedule, that would mean you agree with Si.


Blue Ribbon said:


> I see. I can deal with Ti because it helps me to better understand the situation. I often admire strong Ti users. I don't like being forced Fe or Se. I'll do whatever I want and I expect others to behave that way as well. When they don't, it can be difficult.
> 
> You like xNFPs? We have Fi too...
> 
> Nice @Cold. Most of my do-not-get-along-with list are extroverts. Introverts are fine for me.


Yeah, I updated my post a bit since I thought the thread wasn't active, I'm an Fi user too, and I don't control who I get along with, somehow the people I like the best in my life at the moment happens to be of that type.


----------



## Eset

ColdNobility said:


> If you go back the same schedule, that would mean you agree with Si.


It was ironic.


----------



## bremen

narcissistic said:


> It was ironic.


Oh right, I forgot you're in a Ti-Si loop.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

narcissistic said:


> @Blue Ribbon
> 
> I'm beginning to think you're EII.


Um... what makes you think that?


----------



## Eset

Blue Ribbon said:


> Um... what makes you think that?


Dislike Se's nature,
likes logical people (need for Te).
Though you do seem Ti-PoLR.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

narcissistic said:


> Dislike Se's nature,
> likes logical people (need for Te).
> Though you do seem Ti-PoLR.


I've lived with 2 Se users so I'm probably biased. I was raised by T types and I'm super aware of my shortcomings. But I am an Fi subtype and the Fi type is less in tune with Te than the Ne subtype, or so I've read. I'll give it some thought.


----------



## Eset

Actually I think both of these can relate to you:

Ti as Suggestive Function:

"The individual has great admiration for people with well-developed systems of views. He especially likes clear and concise explanations of concepts, rather than a lot of background information about them that is not directly pertinent. He wants his actions to make sense, and thus needs external assurance that the conceptual understanding behind them is correct. If he cannot find a source of certainty, he may become flustered and unable to act rationally at all."

Te as Suggestive Function:

"The individual is attracted to people seen as knowledgeable, as well as truthful and willing to share that knowledge, in matters seen as interesting and useful to the individual towards achieving productivity and efficiency. Reliable information rather than the finished analysis is what attracts the individual; facts and explanations, not answers limited to the conclusions. For the same reason, the individual avoids people who are inclined to give out unreliable or simply untruthful information. The individual tends to neglect to think about the productivity of his actions and unconsciously relies on others to give him directions and advice about the best, most productive ways of doing things. He has difficulties measuring how much work he has done, whether it is sufficient, and how much it is actually worth. The individual admires people who are aware of the productivity of their actions and are always trying to do something rational and worthwhile."


----------



## bremen

The two definitions doesn't seem to contradict each other, but rather complement each other.


----------



## Eset

In short:

Ti sugg:
Likes people: with clear and concise logic.
Likes to: Make sense of stuff.

Te sugg:
Likes people: who are truthful and knowledgeable.
Likes to: Be productive and efficient.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

I relate more to the Te description. I find lack of information to be frustrating and that's one of the reasons I work hard, especially when it comes to school. I hate not knowing things. But at the same time, I don't need external evaluation of my work. I can be quite driven, dedicated and competitive. 

I only have this dedication when it comes to work. In my personal relations, I trust easily and it's probably very easy to trick me into believing things. 

But then again, I can't see myself objectively and that's probably why I get confused easily.


----------



## bremen

I think Te as Suggestive Function would be more accurate for Bibbon.


----------



## Eset

Se is hella long for some reason.

Se as Vulnerable Function:

"This individual handles his needs by being prudent and farsighted. He mentally foresees which actions may be harmful or inopportune to himself and disruptive of his physical state and homeostasis. He doesn't intrude onto other people's space or territory and is easily annoyed and flustered by someone transgressing into his own space. He notices what may be perceived as violation of one's personal space, and disapproves of those who regularly behave in such manner. He tries to prevent and bypass anything that would result in upsetting his own physical homeostasis and chastises people who are too rowdy, who create extra commotion or drama that directly disturbs him, or create sudden disruptions by their behavior such as playing practical jokes. He may start or join in verbal disagreements and conflicts where he has to assert his values, ideas, and beliefs, but will try to avoid conflicts where his physical state and continuity of his life are directly at stake. During conflict he prefers to anticipate and choose his fights carefully; for example, he may act out unusually aggressively when he knows that he has the backing of other powerful individuals. In inopportune confrontational situations, he tends to overreact and respond in excess, seem too confrontational and contentious, he may even flip out and go berserk, which also later spoils his mood. At the same time he refers very sensitively to any comments about his own volitional qualities and ability to stand up for himself. He feels himself insufficient to proactively change his environment and instead refers to others for help. It may seem as if he's lacking in common life skills. In cases of physical discomfort this individual usually patiently and stoically endures through his hardships, but if the problem is not dealt with, he may flare up or have a physical and emotional break down. He is good at sharing information, teaching and instructing others, but is lacking the ability to force them to anything. The individual doesn't pay much attention on external physical qualities, his own or those of others, considering this to be a topic not worthy of attention and that inner qualities and personal potential are more important."

Ti as Vulnerable Function:

"The individual has a tendency to either completely reject or completely embrace a source of theoretical knowledge, but does not like to reveal the source or his adherence to it. He prefers to limit the number of theoretical categories he works with and tends to see new terminology, systems, and rules as being arbitrary and unnecessary until he at last discovers their necessity for himself through extensive personal experience. He may be able to express his views clearly when given the time, but he is not prepared to deal with people who challenge his views and draw him into logical arguments and disputes. For this reason, he is reluctant to publicize new determinations and opinions until he is absolutely sure that they are right and that he can support them thoroughly to anyone who challenges them."


----------



## Blue Ribbon

ColdNobility said:


> I think Te as Suggestive Function would be more accurate for Bibbon.


You've started calling me that too? It's cute. I like it. 

But I don't think I'm an Fi dom @megmento do I come off as an Fi dom?


----------



## bremen

I relate a lot to Ti as Vulnerable Function, what does that say about me oh wise @narcissistic

I don't know a lot about how vulnerable function work or affect your type.

@Blue Ribbon I don't see you as Fi dom if that can help.


----------



## Eset

In short:

Se PoLR:
Likes: personal space and safety.
Dislikes: Intrusion and aggression.

Ti PoLR:
Likes: to ensure he is not logically vulnerable (won't comment on something unless they are 100% certain they know they can win that debate/argument).
Dislikes: being seen dumb/wrong and their logic to be judged.


----------



## Eset

@Blue Ribbon

This is not about you being INFP,
this is about how I think you're EII>IEE and proving it by your responses.
@ColdNobility

It just means that you don't like to commit to an argument/debate unless you are certain that you'll "win".
You don't like your logic being judged.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

narcissistic said:


> In short:
> 
> Se PoLR:
> Likes: personal space and safety.
> Dislikes: Intrusion and aggression.
> 
> *Ti PoLR:
> Likes: to ensure he is not logically vulnerable (won't comment on something unless they are 100% certain they know they can win that debate/argument).
> Dislikes: being seen dumb/wrong.*


You should have seen me in the mafia game. Bwn and I have been arguing without listening to each other. It was insanely frustrating.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

narcissistic said:


> @Blue Ribbon
> 
> This is not about you being INFP,
> this is about how I think you're EII>IEE and proving it by your responses.
> @ColdNobility
> 
> It just means that you don't like to commit to an argument/debate unless you are certain that you'll "win".
> You don't like your logic being judged.


That's true. However, I don't see how I can be an Fi dom in socionics and not one in MBTI... that's kind of confusing.


----------



## Eset

Blue Ribbon said:


> You should have seen me in the mafia game. Bwn and I have been arguing without listening to each other. It was insanely frustrating.


I can agree to you being Ti-PoLR as I've stated earlier.


----------



## Jaune

Si-Ti loop ISFJ.


----------



## Eset

That's a bold claim.

ISTJ in Si-Fi loop.


----------



## RaisinKG

INTJ

Is all the INFJ suggestions coming from my socionics being IEI?


----------



## kitchensink

INFJ. I don't know about your Socionics type but your signature seems INFJ


----------



## azir

estj


----------



## RaisinKG

ENTP because why not?


----------



## Because_why_not

You called .... oh.

APLE


----------



## RaisinKG

no i am KTAJ @Because_why_not

BBWN for you


----------



## Because_why_not

Witch of Gardening said:


> no i am KTAJ @Because_why_not
> 
> BBWN for you


Well, duh. Hence why APLE is your alt type.

Again, so much for Si. 

One may question your type....


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Your type is so unique, MBTI is going to have to invent a new type altogether. But till then, I'm going with ABWN.


----------



## Jakuri

Going with INFP.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

ISFJ so you can remember all those facts easier.


----------



## Because_why_not

Whatever type cries the most and claims it to be "strong". INFP maybe.


----------



## Eset

Enfp.


----------



## Siri

Istj.


----------



## Eset

Istp.


----------



## Because_why_not

isfj


----------



## Azazel

Estp


----------



## Eset

Isfj.


----------



## Jaune

Intj


----------



## Azazel

Istp


----------



## kitchensink

Have you considered INFJ?

edit: The Rider--INFP?


----------



## Azazel

Isfp


----------



## azir

enfp


----------



## Eset

Estp.


----------



## azir

esfj


----------



## Eset

That's bold.

ISFJ.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Intj


----------



## Jaune

Infp


----------



## azir

intj
or isfj
let's go with isfj


----------



## RaisinKG

ExTP...


----------



## kitchensink

Have you considered ISFP


----------



## Jaune

Infj


----------



## TornadicX

INTJ..

Ps - How is anyone going to guess an "alternative" type when I don't even have my type up? LOL


----------



## Eset

INFJ.

The real question is:
How is anyone going to suggest an alternative type when no one knows you yet i.e. you're a fresh noob.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Any of the 16 types will do if unknown.

ISFP for you.


----------



## TornadicX

xlillithx said:


> INTJ..
> 
> Ps - How is anyone going to guess an "alternative" type when I don't even have my type up? LOL


..That's my secret.. hehe


----------



## bremen

Narc: I see you acknowledged to being a tsundere or is it just me projecting?

Entj anyways.

Azure: Enfj.

Lillith: Infj if I ever saw one.


----------



## Jaune

Intj.


----------



## Belzy

ENFP

Because Witch of Uncertainty

Uncertainty, Ne-dom, ENFP based on me.


----------



## Eset

> Narc: I see you acknowledged to being a tsundere or is it just me projecting?


I acknowledged it long time ago, also: "_projecting_"?
You're a tsundere too?

*Witch of Anxiety:*

Weren't you like IxFP before?


----------



## Because_why_not

The type that's a whiny li'l bitch


----------



## Chompy

Esfp


----------



## bremen

Probably not using the word in the right context, but projecting as in pushing your subjective views on someone to attribute them a trait/characteristic.

Anyways Enfp for Bwn because Ne dom.

Jinxy:Intj because of 5w6.


----------



## RaisinKG

estj?


----------



## Eset

Intp.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Entp


----------



## Eset

Enfj.


----------



## azir

intj *gasp* who would've thought


----------



## Endologic

Alternative type to "unknown"...

How about "known"?


----------



## Blue Ribbon

For you... ENTP


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Infp


----------



## Siri

Infp


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Infp


----------



## Siri

Infp


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Infp


----------



## Siri

Inpf

(Btw, no celebrations today?)


----------



## Eset

Pnfi


----------



## Siri

Pinf


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Witch of Delight said:


> Inpf
> 
> (Btw, no celebrations today?)


What celebrations? Infp


----------



## Siri

Witch of Certainty said:


> What celebrations? Infp


Diwali celebrations?

ENFP


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Witch of Delight said:


> Diwali celebrations?
> 
> ENFP


Nah I'm Mallu. No celebrations here. You?

ISTP


----------



## Siri

Witch of Certainty said:


> Nah I'm Mallu. No celebrations here. You?
> 
> ISTP


I'm in Hyd, people do celebrate here but right now it's raining 

ESFJ


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Witch of Delight said:


> I'm in Hyd, people do celebrate here but right now it's raining
> 
> ESFJ


I wish we had it here. No fireworks in the rain, I guess? 

ISFP


----------



## Siri

Witch of Certainty said:


> I wish we had it here. No fireworks in the rain, I guess?
> 
> ISFP


Yep, not a fan of fireworks anyway :laughing:

ENFP.


----------



## Rafiki

Entp
7w6


----------



## azir

nifp


----------



## Rafiki

FLIP EwP


----------



## azir

nwonknu 0w10


----------



## bremen

Entp.


----------



## kitchensink

ISTP, probably


----------



## tmady

INFJ, just because you're hard to tell apart.


----------



## RaisinKG

Intj


----------



## Jaune

Infj


----------



## Because_why_not

Istp


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Estp


----------



## Jaune

Enfj


----------



## RaisinKG

Istp


----------



## Eset

Esfj.


----------



## Because_why_not

isfj


----------



## Eset

Witch of Miracles said:


>


----------



## bremen

Witch of Britannia said:


>


----------



## Eset

Witch of Miracles said:


>


----------



## bremen

The type that isn't a weeaboo.


----------



## RaisinKG

The type that isn't an otaku.


----------



## Jaune

The type that isn't Wapanese.


----------



## kitchensink

Can't, you are such an ISTJ


----------



## Eset

ISFJ, so you can join the SJ squad.


----------



## Jaune

ESTJ so you can join us.


----------



## Retsu

ESTP to be cool


----------



## Jaune

ENTP (Ne-Fe loop)


----------



## Silent Theory

Istp


----------



## Jaune

Enfj


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Intp


----------



## gyogul

intj


----------



## Eset

Infj.


----------



## Siri

Infp.


----------



## Eset

Istp.


----------



## Siri

Entj


----------



## Jaune

Intj


----------



## RaisinKG

ENxP.


----------



## Rafiki

istp


----------



## RaisinKG

ISFP 4 u


----------



## Jaune

Enfp


----------



## azir

oh you're an entp now
estp


----------



## Jaune

Istp


----------



## Doll

estj

idk.


----------



## Spleen

INFP because one of the greatest minds on this site has seen your Fi through your ENTP persona. :v


----------



## Doll

Spleen said:


> INFP because one of the greatest minds on this site has seen your Fi through your ENTP persona. :v


 HOW CAN I FORGET. 

enfp, because FI!!!


----------



## Jaune

INxP


----------



## Rouskyrie

Entj.


----------



## SpaceMan

Infp


----------



## The red spirit

istp


----------



## RaisinKG

infp


----------



## Rouskyrie

Intp.


----------



## Endologic

^
Anything F because the Enneagram makes no T.


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Enfj


----------



## Endologic

mjn_the_enfp said:


> Enfj


Wut.


----------



## bremen

Entp would be the most logical for an alternative.


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Emologic said:


> Wut.


Whoa ok nvm, gave it a bit more thought, very very very bad alternate type for you, I can't see you being dom Fe XP

Lol I can't think of anything other than INTP for u.

Tfw your creativity fails you :/


----------



## Eset

infp


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Intp


----------



## Endologic

mjn_the_enfp said:


> Intp


If he is an INTP, it wouldn't be a stretch to say that

This guy:

* *












...is one as well.


----------



## Eset

Emologic said:


> If he is an INTP, it wouldn't be a stretch to say that
> 
> This guy:
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...is one as well.


Posting a video of yourself; how brave of you.


----------



## Endologic

narcissistic said:


> Posting a video of yourself; how brave of you.


Logic: *IF* you are INTP, *THEN* it's not far fetched to say that he's also one.

Implication: You have a lot in common with this person.

How the fuck did you get to _that_ answer?

Nevermind:

If you're saying that this person could be me, you're confirming that this person is an INTP, implying that you are an INTP.

Ehh, in retrospect, ESJW really does fit you better.

Con*Si*dering this, I'm surprised you're not complaning about how I posted this on Saturday 4.45 AM (For you, 3.45 AM)...


----------



## Eset

Emologic said:


> Logic: *IF* you are INTP, *THEN* it's not far fetched to say that he's also one.
> 
> Implication: You have a lot in common with this person.


I got the gist.



> How the fuck did you get to that answer?


Oh deary me, never mind then.



> If you're saying that this person could be me, you're confirming that this person is an INTP, *implying that you are an INTP.*


Well I suppose it would, but using your own logic.



> Ehh, in retrospect, ESJW really does fit you better.


Better than being a pleb tbh ngl.


----------



## Endologic

narcissistic said:


> I got the gist.


You're a special case. You don't get gists.



> Oh deary me, never mind then.


That's usually where conversations end, but no, you're hungry for my big, white, twitching Posts, so of course you're desperate to continue.



> Well I suppose it would, but using *your own* logic.


"My own"

1. I am INTP. This is an undisputable fact, whether you believe it or not.
2. I showed you your psychological soulmate. This is also fact.
3. I have ADD - this is an unfinished idea I might finish later.



> Better than being a pleb tbh ngl.


Patrician*

Also, the "pleb" is the one who forgot how memes work:

To _memes_, you have to reply with memes.

_Besides you not mentioning how it isn't Wednesday, but rather Saturday, 4 in the morning in Brighton, demonstrating you either don't have any Si or Ti whatsoever, or haven't watched the video, meaning you're proven to be ignorant,_ what really surprised me is that you didn't pull another Pink Guy skit out of your hairy crack-addict butthole.


----------



## Eset

Emologic said:


> You're a special case. You don't get gists.


lmao, ok then buddy.



> That's usually where conversations end, but no, you're hungry for my big, white, twitching Posts, so of course you're desperate to continue.


Nothing wrong with conversing. 



> 1. I am INTP. This is an undisputable fact, whether you believe it or not.


Alright.



> 2. I showed you your psychological soulmate. This is also fact.


Have you?
On this thread?
http://personalitycafe.com/game-forum/608778-what-type-do-you-see-person-above-hooking-up.html



> 3. I have ADD - this is an unfinished idea I might finish later.


How was I supposed to know such information? 



> To memes, you have to reply with memes.


Not really.



> Besides you not mentioning how it isn't Wednesday, but rather Saturday, 4 in the morning in Brighton, demonstrating you either don't have any Si or Ti whatsoever


I don't live in Brighton, so you caught me red handed there.



> haven't watched the video, meaning you're proven to be ignorant


I've seen it before, it doesn't impress me.



> what really surprised me is that you didn't pull another Pink Guy skit out of your hairy crack-addict butthole.


My Pink Guy phase has ended-ish, I'm searching for my next meme (phase) to use repeatedly.


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Oy vey


----------



## Endologic

narcissistic said:


> I don't live in Brighton, so you caught me red handed there.


Well, I figured, since you're gay...


----------



## Eset

Emologic said:


> Well, I figured, since you're gay...


If you had good detective skills then you would of known I live in Huddersfield; it used to be in my bio --> clearly lacking Si for not remembering and lacking Ne for not researching --> clearly Ni/Se user.


----------



## ixwolvesix

entj


----------



## Endologic

narcissistic said:


> If you had good detective skills then you would of known I live in Huddersfield; it used to be in my bio --> clearly lacking Si for not remembering and lacking Ne for not researching --> clearly Ni/Se user.


Yeah, I never actually bothered to read your bio.

You being a social retard was already enough information to me.


----------



## Eset

Emologic said:


> Yeah, I never actually bothered to read your bio.
> 
> You being a social retard was already enough information to me.


Social retard = knowing everything about me. <-- 100% accurate
Are you sure you're not some edgy INFJ? with the dodgy Ni-Ti?


----------



## Endologic

narcissistic said:


> Social retard = knowing everything about me. <-- 100% accurate


Ironically, that's exactly the case.


----------



## Eset

Emologic said:


> Ironically, that's exactly the case.


Yeah, might want to expand on your current information.


----------



## azir

alright anyway 
alt type: altruistic ;^)


----------



## SpaceMan

Istp?


----------



## Jaune

ENTP or ISTP.


----------



## Siri

Infp.


----------



## azir

istp works


----------



## Azazel

ENFP. I suppose.


----------



## Jaune

INFJ in a Ni-Ti loop.


----------



## Miss Bingley

Intj


----------



## SpaceMan

INFP? Do you know your type?


----------



## Jaune

Intj


----------



## RaisinKG

Hmm...

Have u tried ENFJ yet


----------



## azir

istj works


----------



## RaisinKG

azir said:


> istj works


ISFJ works


----------



## Azazel

fluorine the ISTP


----------



## azir

serenity the accurately typed estp


----------



## Jaune

Maybe ESTP.


----------



## Azazel

Esfp ;^)


----------



## Jaune

Cool, you're on a type journey too?

Hmm, I'll suggest ESFJ next.


----------



## RaisinKG

enfj :^)


----------



## bleghc

So has anyone ever typed you as anything other than an extroverted perceiver or.


----------



## Azazel

I've done it as ISTP, INTP and ISTJ, but I was just kidding. Fluo is pretty much very very ExxP(Or extraverting out the Ne xNxP).

By the way, for you, INFP.


----------



## RaisinKG

INTJ via Nietzsche


----------



## Pocis

Hmmm.. INTJ?


----------



## Jaune

Isfp


----------



## Jaune

Estp


----------



## Empathia

Esfp


----------



## Mafioso

SANTABLOOK22 said:


> Estp


how dare you


----------



## RaisinKG

estp


----------



## Mafioso

flourine said:


> estp


damn


----------



## Energumen

Estj


----------



## Banned Boy

Enfp


----------



## Jaune

Entp


----------



## RaisinKG

ISxP


----------



## Tsubaki

Maybe ENFP

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI CRR-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jaune

Maybe ESTP.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Estj


----------



## Jaune

Enfj


----------



## Azazel

Istp


----------



## Santa Gloss

Too peaceful an username :bwink: INFx.


----------



## Meliodas

ESFJ (this was a tough choice between ENFJ and ESFJ actually - but I went with S in the end)


----------



## gyogul

ESxP


----------



## sometimes

Intj


----------



## Eset

infj


----------



## Jaune

Estj


----------



## RaisinKG

infp


----------



## Jakuri

entp


----------



## Jaune

I'll go with ENFP this time.


----------



## Azazel

Istp


----------



## Jaune

Intp


----------



## RaisinKG

ISFJ or ESTJ.


----------



## Jaune

Enfp


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Istp


----------



## Jaune

xSTP


----------



## Azure Dreamer

estj


----------



## Jaune

ENFJ. We can both be the extraverted versions of our types.


----------



## bremen

Istp


----------



## Tsubaki

Let's say INFP

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI CRR-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jaune

Estp


----------



## Marshy

Xstj
ixtj
isxj
istx


----------



## Doccium

ENFP is what you will be.


----------



## Miss Nightingale

Isfp


----------



## Jaune

Intp


----------



## RaisinKG

ISTP ovo


----------



## Maybe

enfp


----------



## Habit_Rabbit

Rick Harrison said:


> Estp


Estj


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RaisinKG

Eii? Infp.


----------



## Jaune

Infj.


----------



## Rafiki

istj


----------



## lolalalah

Infj


----------



## Jaune

Infp


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Humour is Tert. Ne.

ESTJ.


----------



## Jakuri

One of the INxJ types.


----------



## Eset

esfp


----------



## vforverification

entp


----------



## Eset

esfp


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

ESFP.

Te-Fi axis is fairly prominent. In the absence of Te being the main function, Se would have to be. It's weird to give somebody an alternative in Pe when they are Je but Se and Te tend to give a more aggressive vibe that I associate with you and so works here. 

Your self-type seems more realistic.


----------



## Eset

Probably INTP for going so in-depth.


----------



## vforverification

Entj


----------



## Jaune

I can see you as any ExxP type, actually.


----------



## bremen

Infp


----------



## Jaune

INTJ or ISTP.


----------



## Rafiki

ehh, into Swedes


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

@pancaketreehouse INTP 4(6)9 sp/so


----------



## Jaune

INTP 459 so/sp


----------



## Max

ISTP 964 SX

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## RaisinKG

ESFP, if not ESTP


----------



## Jaune

Infp.


----------



## Bunny

Intp


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Isfp (I can't bring myself to go beyond IxFP for you XD)


----------



## vforverification

Isfp


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

This thread says suggest an alternative. I'll put ENFP for you!


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Can I give ENFP for you too?


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

mjn_the_enfp said:


> Can I give ENFP for you too?


Sure why not?


----------



## Deejaz

Esfp


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

So INFJ...I mean...INFP 

And omg I love your siggy!!! :O


----------



## Jakuri

Kinda hard to give any other besides enfp...but hmmm
Going for the other Ne-dom type, entp.

Whoever is posting next...INFP is my actual current typing.


----------



## Xyte

Esfp


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Isfp maybe?


----------



## anonymoustiger

I love threads like this!

INFP


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Lol.. I read your avatar name as Anonymousetiger.

INFP


----------



## RaisinKG

ISTP yes


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

ENFP....Duuhhhh


----------



## Jakuri

hmm...I will go with type CUTE
Hmm let's try again. INFP? borderline E/I.


----------



## Scirrus

INTP of course, you roboto


----------



## Jakuri

INFP, easy choice!


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Psshhh cute isn't a type 

ISFJ for calling everything cute :/


----------



## Jakuri

mjn_the_enfp said:


> Psshhh cute isn't a type
> 
> ISFJ for calling everything cute :/


Toooooo.....ahem, never mind.

ENTP because the other Ne-dom,  stuff, and ISFJ's dual so why not.


----------



## Kajada

Weren't you once INFJ? If not INFP then INFJ. c:


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Why pander like that?

ISFJ / SEI


----------



## azir

xstj


----------



## RaisinKG

intp


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Infp


----------



## Azazel

Infp


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

I get such a strong INFJ vibe from you avi, siggy n all, but like...you're ILI too so....... INTJ then....?


----------



## Eset

esfp


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Istj


----------



## hydroponictea

Lol I'll go by your profile and say you're an enfp


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

But you're supposed to suggest an alternative type!!! Lol inferior sensing points for not realizing that


----------



## Eset

estj


----------



## hydroponictea

HAHA whoops! ESFJ i guess based on the helpful nature of your response? and Si is my tertiary function haha you're not far off


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Enfp


----------



## Eset

infp


----------



## hydroponictea

infj


----------



## November Rose

@neko
ENFJ :happy:


----------



## The red spirit

entp


----------



## The red spirit

.


----------



## Jaune

You strike me as an introvert. ISFP.


----------



## Rouskyrie

Istj.


----------



## Jakuri

Leaning toward INFx. Going with INFJ (2+5 combo vibes as Fe-Ti)..


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Isfp


----------



## autsdraws

Infp


----------



## brightflashes

Is ninja a type? I just really want you to be a ninja. But for seriously, ENFJ.


----------



## bleghc

c00t vibes. 

enfp!


----------



## Jakuri

Outgoing but reserved dreamer if that makes sense. Since unknown, I guess any type is a fair bet! That said, going with ENFP but with a relatively weak E.


----------



## Teawastelander

You posted more than just "entp."
SO I'll assume extrovert. 
I don't know, ENTJ?????
I'm just guessing 
Weak


----------



## Bunny

Intp


----------



## Rouskyrie

@Bunny : Head fix - 7w6.


----------



## bleghc

925 _might_ just be the most nfj-y tritype ever. 

infj? tritype-wise, maybe 952 instead. also gonna take a guess with sp/so.


----------



## Eset

enfp 479


----------



## Rouskyrie

3w4 - 7w6 - 1w9.


----------



## Jaune

2w3 6w5 1w9 so/sp


----------



## Bunny

Intp 794


----------



## Jakuri

ENFP 2w3-8w9-7w6 sp/sx


----------



## Jaune

INTP 1w9 4w5 6w7 sp/sx


----------



## Jakuri

ISTJ 6w7 3w4 8w9 sx/sp or sp/sx


----------



## Rouskyrie

Infj.


----------



## Bunny

Intj 5


----------



## RaisinKG

ISFP, because Reisen.


----------



## Eset

enfp 5


----------



## Jaune

ISTJ 1w2 3w4 5w6 so/sp


----------



## Eset

isfp 7


----------



## Azazel

ISTJ 1w9


----------



## RaisinKG

infp


----------



## Bunny

INFP 9w8


----------



## Eset

isfp 9


----------



## Scirrus

ISTJ 1w2


----------



## Jakuri

infp


----------



## Bunny

Infj 5


----------



## leictreon

ISFP 6w7


----------



## Jajiwis

Isfp!


----------



## Jaune

ENFP 7w6


----------



## Endologic

ISFP maybe


----------



## Jaune

INTP 5w6


----------



## LoveDragonDon

This should be interesting... curious to see how bad at typing other people are here.


----------



## Jaune

INTP 5w4


----------



## Owtoo

ISFP 4w3


----------



## Jaune

INFJ 5w4


----------



## bremen

Estp


----------



## Jaune

INTJ 1w9


----------



## Jakuri

ISFP 9w8


----------



## Azure Dreamer

ENFP 6w5


----------



## Jaune

ENFJ 7w6


----------



## Bunny

Intp 8


----------



## Jaune

ESFP 3w2


----------



## RaisinKG

esfp!


----------



## Jaune

INFP 9w1


----------



## BranchMonkey

Esfp


----------



## Jaune

INTJ 6w5


----------



## BranchMonkey

Strong intuition so in Socionics you'd be something like 1-Ni INTp.


----------



## RaisinKG

Based on Sig: INTJ


----------



## Bunny

INFP 4w5


----------



## vforverification

Isfp!


----------



## Little Might

From what I've seen in previous posts, ENTJ.


----------



## sostenuto

Enfp.


----------



## Jaune

INTJ 6w5


----------



## azir

estp


----------



## Owtoo

ENTJ 5w6 (yes I'm sure it's possible) / 8w7 / ?


----------



## Jaune

ISFP 9w8 4w3 6w7 sp/sx


----------



## BranchMonkey

ISfP (Pet the puppy, come on, do it.)


----------



## ColorfulButterfly

ESTP ( do it)


----------



## Jaune

Esfp


----------



## RaisinKG

estp (do it)


----------



## Bunny

ENFP 4w3


----------



## azir

esfp 4w20


----------



## vforverification

Istp


----------



## warxzawa

estp


----------



## Jaune

ENTJ 5w6


----------



## BranchMonkey

Agent 007 w8 wing and hot sauce


----------



## RaisinKG

INTJ, because avi


----------



## Jaune

I can't remember how many types you have left to do on your type journey. Have you done INTP yet?


----------



## pinwheel

Istp


----------



## Jaune

Nice signature, lol.

ENTP 5w4


----------



## BranchMonkey

Oh, the noyve about flourine and changes... also, about me and avi changes. 

Where was I?

Type for TwistedStrawman or whatever the next choice will be:

I think INTP, actually; maybe inTP for MBTI.

Enneagram: 7w6 9w1 4w3

What am I missing?

Socionics: ILE

All done for now.


----------



## RaisinKG

Based Stickman said:


> I can't remember how many types you have left to do on your type journey. Have you done INTP yet?


wait i was going to do the type journey? i must've drove offroad

Above: ENTP, via avi


----------



## The red spirit

Intj


----------



## Jaune

ISFP 9w8


----------



## Waveshine

ENTP 7w8


----------



## brightflashes

INTP 4w5


----------



## RaisinKG

INFJ. IEI = INFJ, and Ni is your third highest function.


----------



## Jaune

ESTP 2w1


----------



## Bunny

INTP 9w8


----------



## mark anthony

Male with hairy legs.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaune

INTP 4w5


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

intp
5w4


----------



## Librarylady

Isfp


----------



## Doccium

Congratulations. You've mutated into an ESTP.


----------



## Jaune

IEI-Ni


----------



## bleghc

isfp so/sp


----------



## Energumen

ENTP


----------



## bleghc

intp 9w8 sp/sx


----------



## Enoch

ENTJ.


----------



## bleghc

was gna say intj to be poke fun at ur reply until i realized its the alternative type i would actually offered

intj :') 
also xstj-isque @Times


----------



## Darkbloom

ESFJ 7w6 so/sx


----------



## Enoch

LSI.


blehBLEH said:


> also xstj-isque @Times


----------



## bleghc

nvm u used a sad face so clearly ur exempt from being typed as any sort of feeler 

dont u type as a 4 or 5? 

if it was neither my alternate suggestion would be 1w9. sx/sp for instinctuals if that wasnt already how u typed ursel f


----------



## Doccium

ESFJ maybe


----------



## Jaune

INTJ 4w3 5w4 1w2 sp/so


----------



## MonarK

@JVal ESTJ


----------



## Darkbloom

Hmm, ENFJ


----------



## Jaune

ESFP 3w4 7w6 9w8 sx/so


----------



## Enoch

LSE.


----------



## Sybow

enfp because its quite close to each other :tongue:


----------



## Enoch

ISTJ.


----------



## Alana

INTJ


----------



## bucolic

ENFP since you would just switch the first two functions.


----------



## Jaune

INFP for the same reason.


----------



## Alana

ISFP


----------



## Max

ISFP... is that a Sim I see?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Enoch

N/A.


----------



## Abbaladon Arc V

ISFP


----------



## Enoch

ISTP.


----------



## Darkbloom

xNFJ


----------



## Alana

ESFP


----------



## Abbaladon Arc V

INFJ


----------



## Alana

ENTJ


----------



## Enoch

ISTJ.


----------



## Abbaladon Arc V

Enoch said:


> ISTP.


Why ?


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

I see you've listed INTJ and have not enough exposure to you to question that. Though, given the avatar and the quotation, I'd offer Type 3 enneagram. ESFP mbti comes to mind just based on aura. 

That said, you didn't offer a type for the person above you. @Enoch , ENTP 4w5, 7w6, 9w1

The idea of an alternative is difficult, admittedly, when I've not displayed a type. Feel free to just go with whatever you think might fit best.


----------



## Enoch

ENTJ.



Abbaladon Arc V said:


> Why ?


I remember you having Doctor Doom as an avatar and I would type him ISTP.


----------



## Doccium

Let's try out ENFP for this post


----------



## Alana

INFJ


----------



## Doccium

ENFJ for a day - how about that?


----------



## Max

ENTP


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alana

ESTP


----------



## Rydori

Infj

Sent from my SM-A205YN using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaune

INTJ vibes


----------



## Enoch

ISFJ.


----------



## bucolic

INFJ


----------



## Alana

ISTP


----------



## easter

ESFJ


----------



## Enoch

ISFP.


----------



## Alana

INTJ


----------



## JosephZavala

good idea


----------



## Convex

commander zavala? estj come on now


----------



## Doccium

INTJ


----------



## Alana

ENTP


----------



## Doccium

INFJ


----------



## Charus

INTP


----------



## Enoch

INTP.


----------



## Alana

INTJ


----------



## Azure Dreamer

ENTP roud:


----------



## Doccium

INFJ


----------



## Enoch

ENTP.


----------



## Jaune

ENFP.


----------



## Alana

ISFP


----------



## Charus

ISFP


----------



## Doccium

INTP


----------



## Alana

ENTP


----------



## Jaune

INFJ.


----------



## Alana

ISFP


----------



## Put

ENFP


----------



## Jaune

ESFJ


----------



## Belzy

INFP + my wife = :heart:


----------



## Folsom

ISFP


----------



## Jaune

ISTP.

Nice Corey Taylor avatar BTW.


----------



## Sybow

You'll expect this one,

ISFP


----------



## Alana

INFJ


----------



## Catandroid

*enfp-t*


----------



## Jaune

Intp-a


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

ESTP-T and holding a cup of T(ea)


----------



## bearlybreathing

ENFP


----------



## Alana

INTP


----------

